# WoW, Freizeit und 213,99 Euro, dat reicht!



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Es ist Montag, was ein herrlicher Tag. 

Es geht im folgendem Thema nicht um Hartz4Bashing, sondern um eine kleine Frage:

*Würde es euch ausreichen, nur WoW und 200 Euro zum Essen kaufen bezahlt zu bekommen?

*Würdet ihr einen solchen Monat überstehen?

Rückschlüsse auf mich als TE sollten hier nicht gestellt werden. Ich bin glücklich verheiratet mit meiner Arbeit und weiß, das ich einen Monat nur mit WoW nicht überstehen könnte.
Diese wunderbaren Wochenenden, in denen man nichts zu tun hat, sind ja schön und gut, aber einen ganzen Monat...


----------



## bzzzu (9. Mai 2011)

Willst du irgendwie den Rekord im Topic-Erstellen brechen? Das ist jetzt dein, weiß ich nich, sechster Thread innerhalb von 2 Wochen oder so und jedesmal wird das Thema seltsamer^^
Also ich finde, es gibt definitiv mehr im Leben, als WoW und Essen...

Und vielleicht hättest du einen anderen Titel ohne Hartz4 wählen sollen, so ist die Chance wohl recht groß, dass der Thread nicht lange überlebt


----------



## Bodensee (9. Mai 2011)

Warum ist dieses Thema für Dich so intressant? Gibt ja schon genug Threads davon.


----------



## sensêij1988 (9. Mai 2011)

Mir persönlich würde es reichen wenn die 200 euro das sind was nach allen abzügen Übrig bleibt.




Ich denke es ist bei jedem ander wie die Lebenverhältnisse sind.

Aber testen würde ich es nicht wollen^^


----------



## Idekoon (9. Mai 2011)

Nein würde ich sicher nicht überstehen; WoW ist und bleibt für mich ein Spiel um die Langeweile zu überbrücken. Und bei den horrenden Preisen heutzutage, wäre da ja zB noch nicht einmal ein Kinobesuch drinnen (der heutzutage über 10€/Karte kostet).
 Für mich werden Freunde und die Freundin immer an erster Stelle stehen, und falls WoW irgendwann einmal diese verdrängen würde, dann würde ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen


----------



## Deadchi (9. Mai 2011)

Einen Monat bezahlte Lan-Party <3 

200€ sind viel zu viel für eine einzelne Person...  

Einen Monat sicher wäre ja wie Urlaub aber wenn man wie ich die Arbeit gewohnt ist mehr wohl nicht ^^ 

Da fehlt dann einfach etwas


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2011)

Was ist mit den restlichen Kosten oder sind die alle bezahlt und es geht nur darum WoW 24/7 + Essen = Monat rumbekommen?


----------



## flohdaniel (9. Mai 2011)

Lol komischer Thread. Also ich darf nur WoW spielen und (relativ gediegen) essen? Nee das wär mir zu langweilig. Furchtbar.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Es ist schwierig, alles immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Genauso gibt es ja Hausfrauen, die einen nicht unerheblichen Spieleranteil ausmachen und viele weitere Situationen wie auch Krankschreibungen (Arbeitsunfähigkeit), die man nicht bedenkt. Hartz4 war die direkteste Methode, um diese Problemstellung darzustellen.

Ihr besitzt 200 Euro, habt ein bezahltes WoW-Abo. Der Rest bleibt außer Betracht, keine Versicherung, keine Miete, keine zu ersetzenden Gegenstände, keine Kleidung, keine Tankkosten.

Könntet ihr 1 Monat in dieser Situation "überleben"?


----------



## Gormogon (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist Montag, was ein herrlicher Tag.
> 
> Es geht im folgendem Thema nicht um Hartz4Bashing, sondern um eine kleine Frage:
> 
> ...




Ich muss immer darüber nachdenken was für Leute auf solch eine Idee kommen so ein Thread zu eröffnen...Wie sinnlos ist das bitte ...? Welcher Mensch kommt schon mit 200 Euro im Monat klar wovon noch nicht die Wohnung bezahlt ist noch die Internetleitung und sonstige kosten... Und nein wie man mein Text schon entnehmen kann reichen 200 Euro und die gewissheit das wow bezahlt wird nicht aus....So ein hohler Thread , bitte /close den sinnlosen mist.


----------



## olOlOlo (9. Mai 2011)

Ja toll und was willste in ganzen monat in wow machen? 
Ich mein hast nur 1 ID pro Raid, dann cooldowns auf herstellungsberufe? also entweder nur Farmen, Erz Ruf oder Kreuter das geht mal höchstens 2 tage danach bist einfach kaputt.#
Oder fängst den 10ten Twink auf jeder Fraktion an?
Is n arschlangweiliger Monat sag ich dir ez scho... war letzte woche Krank hab auch die woche gezockt auser 4.1 war eh nix zu holen und nach dem 2 Tag Zul gurub und Zul Aman war auch die Luft raus.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube * möglich * wäre es für mich, befriedigend nicht.


----------



## WiMi (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig, alles immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Genauso gibt es ja Hausfrauen, die einen nicht unerheblichen Spieleranteil ausmachen und viele weitere Situationen wie auch Krankschreibungen (Arbeitsunfähigkeit), die man nicht bedenkt. Hartz4 war die direkteste Methode, um diese Problemstellung darzustellen.
> 
> Ihr besitzt 200 Euro, habt ein bezahltes WoW-Abo. Der Rest bleibt außer Betracht, keine Versicherung, keine Miete, keine zu ersetzenden Gegenstände, keine Kleidung, keine Tankkosten.
> 
> Könntet ihr 1 Monat in dieser Situation "überleben"?



Nur mal am Rande, 200&#8364; nur fürs essen, wäre über Hartz4 ^^


Nahrungsmittel und alkoholfreie Getränke: 128,46


----------



## Niklasx (9. Mai 2011)

denke schon, das ich mit 200euro nen monat überleben würde. aber einen monat nur wow würde mich verrückt machen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Mai 2011)

Yeah - in be4 close 


Was soll das bringen ? Einen neuen Flamewar ? Ist dir klar das Hartz4 ein ernstes Thema ist ?
Wie sehr arbeitslose die Sozialgemeinschaft belasten ? Wie knapp unser aller Haushalt dran ist ?

Na egal, Haupsache gepostet.


----------



## Silvanar (9. Mai 2011)

Hartz 4 Regelsatz für Erwachsene:
Nahrungsmittel, alkoholfreie Getränke
128,46 Euro

Bekleidung, Schuhe
30,40 Euro

Wohnen, Energie und Wohnungsinstandhaltung 
(ohne Miet- und Heizkosten, die separat erstattet werden)
30,24 Euro

Innenausstattung, Haushaltsgeräte und -gegenstände
27,41 Euro

Gesundheitspflege
15,55 Euro

Verkehr
22,78 Euro

Nachrichtenübermittlung
31,96 Euro

Freizeit, Unterhaltung, Kultur
39,96 Euro

Bildung
1,39 Euro

Beherbergungs- und Gaststättendienstleistungen
7,16 Euro

andere Waren und Dienstleistungen
26,50 Euro


Also, in dem geschenkten Geld fuer Nachrichtenuebermittlung ist das INternet drin, reicht locker fuer eine mittelmaessige Breitbandleitung.
Die knapp 40 Euro reichen fuer den Account von Vater und seiner Mutter, sogar Sohnemann  darf einen eigenen Account haben, aber auch nur, weil die 1,40 &#8364; fuer Bildung abgezwackt werden und ein bisschen von den 16 Euro fuer Gesundheitspflege.

Also, dank Hartz 4 kann eine komplette Familie den ganzen Monat WoW spielen! Vorausgesetzt sie koennen sich die Computer zusammenschnorren.

Würde ich es machen? - ... Mit schwerem HErzen " Nein", denn das ist ja wie am Tropf haengen, während das Leben (man hat angeblich nur eins) an einem vorbeizieht. Es wäre schoen, einmal diesem ewigen Bleigewicht Verantwortung zu entkommen, aber Naja...nicht so.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Mai 2011)

von den 200€ kannste du mal 10€ abzweigen für einen guten Arzt (Praxisgebühr)


----------



## Doncalzone (9. Mai 2011)

Kann man ein Thread auch wegen Sinnlosigkeit schließen?

Ich weiß nicht wie ich angemessen drauf reagieren bzw antworten soll.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2011)

Lieber TE,

wenn es dir nicht um da Thema Hartz IV geht, warum erscheint es dann im Titel?

Um dem Thema eine Chance zu geben, wird der Titel geändert.

Danke.


BTW: Bitte haltet euch alle an die Netiquette, wenn Ihr postet. Danke


----------



## Zuckerbub (9. Mai 2011)

na schön. Dann mal auf die Nette


Logischerweise kann man absolut davon ausgehn, dass man sich über Hartz 4 sein "WoW Leben" finanzieren kann. Warum auch nicht. Ich schätze das über 60% aller Hartz 4 Empfänger mit sicherheit noch über andere Quellen an Geld rankommen, so dass sich zumindest ein PC anschaffen lässt. Wie auch immer. In Zeiten wo eine Arbeitslosenquote von 7.9 % herrschen, frage ich mich, ob Überlegungen in Richtung "kann ich von Hartz 4 leben und nur WoW spielen den ganzen Tag" Sinn machen. Wie einige schon geschrieben haben, wer will den so am Tropf der Nation hängen. Um auf die Frage des TE eine Antwort zu geben. NEIN, ich könnte so nicht leben. Wo ist der Sinn wenn die einzige Lebensaufgabe in einem Spiel liegt. Wo ist der herausfordernde Weg, ein Ziel zu erreichen, und was für ein Leben wäre das, wenn es keinen Weg giebt den man beschreiten muss/soll/kann. Den Schlussendlich ist der Weg das Ziel und nicht das Ziel selber. Irgendwie käme ich mir dann vor wie die kleine hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgLcV9eMmYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robbenmeister (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig, alles immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Genauso gibt es ja Hausfrauen, die einen nicht unerheblichen Spieleranteil ausmachen und viele weitere Situationen wie auch Krankschreibungen (Arbeitsunfähigkeit), die man nicht bedenkt. Hartz4 war die direkteste Methode, um diese Problemstellung darzustellen.
> 
> Ihr besitzt 200 Euro, habt ein bezahltes WoW-Abo. Der Rest bleibt außer Betracht, keine Versicherung, keine Miete, keine zu ersetzenden Gegenstände, keine Kleidung, keine Tankkosten.
> 
> Könntet ihr 1 Monat in dieser Situation "überleben"?



das sind etwas mehr als 6€ pro tag für Essen und trinken. Laut diverser "Studien" kann man ja schon mit 5€ am Tag eine vierköpfige Familie ausreichend und gesund ernähren.  

Fraglich ist, ob man das will... ich nicht


----------



## Hexer1975 (9. Mai 2011)

Silvanar schrieb:


> Hartz 4 Regelsatz für Erwachsene:
> Nahrungsmittel, alkoholfreie Getränke
> 128,46 Euro
> 
> ...



Deine Rechnung ist eine der berühmten "Milchmädchenrechnungen". Als nicht Betroffener von Hartz IV kann man da kaum mitreden, da die Gelder, die man für bestimmte Sparten erhält bei weitem nicht reichen. Gerade die 22,78 Euro für Verkehr sind lächerlich. Mal davon abgesehen, das der Staat einen Großteil seiner ausgezahlten Gelder wieder erhält. Die Mietnebenkosten sind großteils so hoch, weil die Kommunen kräftig hinlangen und bei fast jeder Ausgabe Steuern oder ähnliche Gebühren anfallen.
Bei Deiner Rechnung hast Du zudem vergessen, das eine intensive Nutzung von WoW die Stromkosten entsprechend steigern würden, welche in der Summe auch nicht gedeckt wären.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und sage mit 200Eur für Lebensmittel käm ich mir vor wie Gott in Frankreich.
Es gab Zeiten da hat ich nichtmal 20Eur die Woche für Lebensmittel und es war Hart aber man konnte damit Leben. Überhaupt ist das schlimmste an Hartz4 oder allgemein am Leben am Existenzminimum die unvorhergesehenen Nebenkosten.

Man gewöhnt sich z.B. an eine gewisse Art der Ernährung und diese erfordert in den meisten Fällen einen Herd und/oder einen Backofen, nun was wenn diese aber nun plötzlich den Geist aufgeben?
Man gewöhnt sich an ein Leben vor der Glotze oder dem Computer doch was wenn beides plötzlich nicht mehr vorhanden ist?
Für mich wären derart umstände auf dauer die Hölle und ich bezweifle dass mein Lebenswille da lange mitmachen würde. 
Es gibt aber Weltweit genug Menschen die gar keine andere Situation kennen und mit schlimmerem zurechtkommen müssen.

Wenn man diese Überlegungen weiter führt wird einem sehr deutlich wie abhängig wir in unserer Zivilisierten Welt doch sind.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Mai 2011)

zur Frage vom TE: nein kann & will ich nicht.


----------



## Silvanar (9. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung ist eine der berühmten "Milchmädchenrechnungen". [...]
> Bei Deiner Rechnung hast Du zudem vergessen, das eine intensive Nutzung von WoW die Stromkosten entsprechend steigern würden, welche in der Summe auch nicht gedeckt wären.



Die Rechnung hab ich nicht selber angestellt, das sind die offiziellen Regelsaetze. Die Stomkosten kann man bestimmt decken, wenn man noch Geld von Bekleidung abzwackt...Jutesaecke sind praktisch und da man eh nicht draussen ist (weil ja WoW 24/7), ist das Aussehen ja egal. Aber naja, der TE hat ja deutlich gemacht, dass 200 € fuers Essen gelten, der Rest soll egal sein.


----------



## Bismark72 (9. Mai 2011)

<- auch nicht.


----------



## Alterac123 (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig, alles immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Genauso gibt es ja Hausfrauen, die einen nicht unerheblichen Spieleranteil ausmachen und viele weitere Situationen wie auch Krankschreibungen (Arbeitsunfähigkeit), die man nicht bedenkt. Hartz4 war die direkteste Methode, um diese Problemstellung darzustellen.
> 
> Ihr besitzt 200 Euro, habt ein bezahltes WoW-Abo. Der Rest bleibt außer Betracht, keine Versicherung, keine Miete, keine zu ersetzenden Gegenstände, keine Kleidung, keine Tankkosten.
> 
> Könntet ihr 1 Monat in dieser Situation "überleben"?



Können ja. Wollen nein.


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kanns und will es mir nicht vorstellen. Leute die von Hartz 4 Leben damit sie WoW Zocken können sollte man direkt auf die Strasse werfen und alle Gelder sperren lassen.
Hartz 4 auszunutzen ist nicht gerade sozial. Leute die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind werden durch solche Leute benachteiligt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hartz 4 auszunutzen ist nicht gerade sozial. Leute die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind werden durch solche Leute benachteiligt.



Leider gibt es davon mehr als genug. Wenn ich meine Nachbarn angucke, die das par Excellance machen.. *seufz*
Aber, auf der anderen Seite, habe ich eine Bekannte in Sachsen, die als Friseurin in Vollzeit monatlich gerademal 20 Euro mehr Netto hat als sie mit H4 hätte. Sie arbeitet gern, aber das Thema Lohndumping trägt doch einen sehr großen Teil zum Ausnutzen von H4 bei. Wir hatten vor ein paar Monaten ein entsprechendes Gespräch daruber, und sie arbeitet nur, weil sie damit auch Rentenversicherungsbeiträge leistet und damit nicht ganz hoffnungslos im Alter sein muß (auch wenn ihre Rente dann ein Witz sein wird...).

Ich persönlich würde noch nciht mal ansatzweise darüber nachdenken, ob ich mit H4 noch WoW spiele. Ich würde in diesem Fall Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen, um irgendwo arbeiten zu können und nicht faul auf meinem Arsch sitzen und mein Hirn in der Virtualität verkümmern lassen.


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2011)

is doch lächerlich. ich geh arbeiten, mach nochmal ne ausbildung (Weil mir meine erstausbildung gegen den strich geht) und von der kohle die ich jetzt verdien leb ich nach den ganzen abzügen und kosten die ich hab schlechter als jemand der nicht arbeitet und alles in den arsch geblasen bekommt.
und ich hab auch schon ALG2 bekommen. bestes leben ever  wenn man keine ansprüche stellt und nebenbei nen bißl schwarz keulen geht lebt es sich doch wie die made im speck 

außerdem hatte ich mal so einen wow suchti im bekanntenkreis. keine sozialen kontakte mehr, nur noch wow palaver hier und wow palaver da und den arsch net hoch bekommen und noch x kinder in die welt gesetzt. prost mahlzeit. sowas kann man mal nen halbes jahr machen "um sich zu orientieren" aber doch kein dauerzustand


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig, alles immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Genauso gibt es ja Hausfrauen, die einen nicht unerheblichen Spieleranteil ausmachen und viele weitere Situationen wie auch Krankschreibungen (Arbeitsunfähigkeit), die man nicht bedenkt. Hartz4 war die direkteste Methode, um diese Problemstellung darzustellen.
> 
> Ihr besitzt 200 Euro, habt ein bezahltes WoW-Abo. Der Rest bleibt außer Betracht, keine Versicherung, keine Miete, keine zu ersetzenden Gegenstände, keine Kleidung, keine Tankkosten.
> 
> Könntet ihr 1 Monat in dieser Situation "überleben"?



Ja

Wieso sollte man die Situation nicht überleben? Ob ich nun 10 Stunden am Tag arbeiten gehen oder 10 Stunden WoW ist doch vollkommen Wumpe  


@Hartz 4 Flamer
Was ihr für ein verkehrtest Weltbild habt, klingt ja fasst so als würden alle Hartz4 Leute nur rumschnorren. Ich möchte euch mal in der Situation sehen wenn ihr selber das in Anspruch nehmen müsst. Ich war selber ein Jahr arbeitslos und was man sich da anhören muss ist einfach nur schrecklich und selbst dieses eine Jahr hat mir so hart zugesetzt das viele dann nur zu hause hocken und nichts mit sich anzufangen wissen verstehe ich vollkommen und es wird immer schwerer aus diesem Trott rauszukommen.

Achtet einfach mal bissl auf eure Mitmenschen als sie nur zu verurteilen wenn sie Hilfe benötigen, den der Prozensatz der Hartz 4 ausnutzt ist ein ganz geringer.


----------



## lord just (9. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich kanns und will es mir nicht vorstellen. Leute die von Hartz 4 Leben damit sie WoW Zocken können sollte man direkt auf die Strasse werfen und alle Gelder sperren lassen.
> Hartz 4 auszunutzen ist nicht gerade sozial. Leute die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind werden durch solche Leute benachteiligt.



naja die leute die alg2 ausnutzen müssen auch etwas dafür tun weil sonst die bezüge gekürzt werden. 24/7 nur freizeit und spaß haben ist da nicht. die leute müssen sog. arbeitsbeschaffende maßnahmen durchführen was z.b. das besuchen von lehrgängen, bewerben bei firmen, regelmäßige besuche im arbeitsamt usw. und benachteiligt werden andere leute dadurch auch nicht wirklich, da die höhe der bezüge sich nicht danach richtet wie viele leute insgesamt in deutschland alg2 beziehen sondern danach, wie viel geld ein mensch theoretisch zum überleben braucht.

auch muss man gucken wie groß die familie ist die alg2 bekommt und welchen lebensstil diese familie führen möchte. als einzelne person ist alg2 schon sehr knapp bemessen. für eine 2 köpfige familie mit einem kind kommt man aber meist besser über die runden als wenn die familie arbeiten geht, weil man viel mehr geld einsparen kann als eine einzelne person.

das alg2 ausgenutzt wird finde ich aber auch nicht gut und meiner meinung nach sollte man die arbeitsbeschaffenden maßnahmen verschärfen und die bezüge stärker kürzen, wenn man sich weigert. auch sollte man die bezüge nochmals überarbeiten, damit einzelne personen und auch familien gleich behandelt werden.

dann zur frage vom TE

200€ fürs essen für nur eine person ist sehr viel. momentan geb ich 200-300€ für 2 personen im monat aus. so leben könnte man sicherlich ganz gut damit aber ich würde so nicht leben wollen.


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Mai 2011)

lord schrieb:


> naja die leute die alg2 ausnutzen müssen auch etwas dafür tun weil sonst die bezüge gekürzt werden. 24/7 nur freizeit und spaß haben ist da nicht. die leute müssen sog. arbeitsbeschaffende maßnahmen durchführen was z.b. das besuchen von lehrgängen, bewerben bei firmen, regelmäßige besuche im arbeitsamt usw. und benachteiligt werden andere leute dadurch auch nicht wirklich, da die höhe der bezüge sich nicht danach richtet wie viele leute insgesamt in deutschland alg2 beziehen sondern danach, wie viel geld ein mensch theoretisch zum überleben braucht.
> 
> auch muss man gucken wie groß die familie ist die alg2 bekommt und welchen lebensstil diese familie führen möchte. als einzelne person ist alg2 schon sehr knapp bemessen. für eine 2 köpfige familie mit einem kind kommt man aber meist besser über die runden als wenn die familie arbeiten geht, weil man viel mehr geld einsparen kann als eine einzelne person.
> 
> ...



Leider gibt es aber vereinzelt Fälle bei denen es einfach versäumt wird die Bezüge zu kürzen. Vor 2 Jahren war doch so ein Kerl im Fernsehen der öffentlich gesagt hat das er den Staat ausnutzt und gerne von Hartz 4 lebt. Danach wurden ihm alle Bezüge gestrichen und er musste erstmal 3 Monate so klar kommen.


----------



## SEBA (9. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Thema...
Also ich muss sagen, nein und niemals!
WoW ist für mich ein Spiel, dafür da um, wenns mal langweilig ist sich zu unterhalten.
Wenn ich die Wahl hab zwischen einem guten Film, der Freundin und WoW. Dann würd ich naturlich Film+Freundin nehmen 

WoW kann das RL nicht ersetzen.
Klar kann man 1Monat durchziehen, aber glücklich wird man davon nicht und danach hat man sicher die Schnauze voll und kündigt sein WoW Abo.


----------



## Rygel (9. Mai 2011)

es gab zeiten da dachte ich dass sowas schon ginge. aber wie lange will man so (armselig) leben? derzeit bietet mir WoW nicht genug abwechselung um meine gesamte freizeit damit zu verbringen. für mich käme also deine kleines experiment nicht in frage.


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

ich reporte diesen unsinnigen müll mal...


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2011)

Thread bleibt erstmal offen. Darüber diskutieren darf man. Sollte es unterirdisch werden, gibt's Streicheleinheiten mit ZAM's Gattling und der Thread wird geschlossen.


----------



## Lornorr (9. Mai 2011)

einen monat würde ich das wohl machen können, danach bräcuhte ich aber sicherlich etwas therapie um wieder klar zu kommen ;-)


----------



## Belock (9. Mai 2011)

Also Doofkatze ich glaub dir eh kein Wort mehr, würdest Du wirklich soviel arbeiten wärst du nich 24/7 im Forum und wenn du deine Geistigen Ergüsse von der Arbeit aus schreiben solltest hoffe ich Du wirst bald gekündigt und das Amt sperrt dir erstmal die Kohle wg. dem Kündigungsrund


----------



## Natar (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklich verheiratet mit meiner Arbeit und weiß, das ich einen Monat nur mit WoW nicht überstehen könnte.
> Diese wunderbaren Wochenenden, in denen man nichts zu tun hat, sind ja schön und gut, aber einen ganzen Monat...



respekt


----------



## Moi dix Mois (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube der TE will sagen: Mit H4 kann man am kulturellen Leben nicht Teilnehmen. Kinobesuch?- ÄÄÄHHH 0 Punkte-, Mal mit Freunden weggehen(feiern,saufen,was auch immer) - Negativ. Wie soll man bitteschön mit 15 Euro im Monat irgendetwas unternehmen gehen? Wenn man von der Gesellschaft schon so abgespeist wird wäre es eigentlich kein schlechter Gedanke sich wenigstens im Spiel mit anderen Menschen, über gewisse abstriche, zusammen zu tun. Ob man jetzt für seine 15 € einen Monat sich im Spiel rumwusseln,über TS labbert und kontakt mit realen Spielern haben kann, oder max 2 Kinovorstellungen besuchen könnte ist schon ein unterschied. (Hier blos der Vergleich >1Monat WoW Abo für knapp 15 Euro und was man mit den im reallife anfangen könnte<)
Klar ist es schön aus dem wenigen Geld das meiste raus zuholen aber nicht auf dauer.

Die Sätze sind sowieso sehr realitätsfern berechnet. knapp 23€ für Verkehrsmittel? Ich bezahle schon 42€ für eine Abomonatskarte-37,50€ kostet die ermäßigte. 
32€ Nachrichtenübermittlung? 12€ für Kabelgebühr und dann nochmal 25 für Internet. Mobiles Telefon darf man ja auch nicht vergessen.

Wenn es jem schafft nach dieser Statistik wirklich zu "leben" dann hut ab denn egal wie man es dreht und wendet: H4ler müssen aus anderen bereichen dieser Auflistung Geld abzwacken um über die Runden zu kommen. Ich versuche auch max 200€-250€ im Monat für Nahrungsmittel auszugeben-blos das ich für 3 einkaufen muss. Versicherungen müssen gezahlt werden, privat irgendwie für das Alter vorsorgen sollte man auch, im Falle es passiert mal was wäre eine Lebensversicherung auch nicht schlecht. Kosten über Kosten - hier und da muss man 2/3 mal hinschauen ob es wirklich sein muss dafür geld auszugeben. Dann dazu die ganze Bürokratie-sei es vom Arbeitsamt oder anderen leistungsträgern für Soziamt mit Wohngeld und Co. Da ist WoW echt unkomplizierter: Einloggen und abschalten-Probleme auf die lange Bank schieben und sich dann wundern warum sich Probleme häufen und geld gestrichen wird.

Ne danke-so möchte ich echt nicht leben wollen. Lieber fluch ich mir auf Arbeit nen Wolf, gehe weiter für unter 8 Euro die Stunde arbeiten (teilzeit oder Vollzeit ist nebensächlich-ich bin schon beides gegangen >Vollzeit für 5,10/h< ) aber ich komm raus, hab nen Ziel für den Abend und nach arbeit kann,wenn ich es will, meine Zeit an/mit WoW vergeuden wie mir der Sinn danach steht.


So und jetzt geh ich knechten auf das der Feierabend nicht solange auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Mai 2011)

Überstehen würde ich das locker. Ich würde auch nen Monat in den Knast gehen, wenn ich genug dafür geboten bekäme.


----------



## Kankru (9. Mai 2011)

Deadchi schrieb:


> 200€ sind viel zu viel für eine einzelne Person...



oO


----------



## Kankru (9. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Gerade die 22,78 Euro für Verkehr sind lächerlich.


Vollkommend ausreichend, wenn ich viel unterwegs sein will oder was weiss ich tun möchte, dann muss ich arbeiten gehen!
Alle anderen Behördengänge die Pflicht sind werden vom Staat bezahlt. (gg Vorlage eines Fahrscheins etc.)



> Die Sätze sind sowieso sehr realitätsfern berechnet. knapp 23&#8364; für Verkehrsmittel? Ich bezahle schon 42&#8364; für eine Abomonatskarte-37,50&#8364; kostet die ermäßigte.
> 32&#8364; Nachrichtenübermittlung? 12&#8364; für Kabelgebühr und dann nochmal 25 für Internet. Mobiles Telefon darf man ja auch nicht vergessen.



Wie gesagt, Arbeiten ist die ideale Lösung...! Und ein "Mobiles Telefon" ein sogenanntes Handy ist auch keine Pflicht, wenn ich kein Geld für habe...
Es gibt einige Leute die durch ungünstige Umstände da reingerutscht sind, die sparen und drehen jeden Euro 2 mal um.
Dann gibts die Anderen, die kaufen jeden Mist, ham das neuste Zeug und Freizeit und Urlaub und sonst was. Und von denen bekommt man zu hören: "Sei froh, dass du Arbeit hast!" - ich bezahle mein Auto, damitich auf Arbeit komme, meine Miete, mein Essen und Trinken - alles das was solche Leute auch haben, aber ich muss dafür auch arbeiten.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist Montag, was ein herrlicher Tag.
> 
> Es geht im folgendem Thema nicht um Hartz4Bashing, sondern um eine kleine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
und ein klares* NEIN*. Soviel zu deiner Frage. 

(Warum hast du keine Umfrage gemacht?)

Gruß


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Mai 2011)

200€ zum essen im Monat?
Never, damit würde ich nie hinkommen.
Nee nee, lass mal gut sein.


----------



## Exicoo (9. Mai 2011)

Silvanar schrieb:


> Freizeit, Unterhaltung, Kultur
> 39,96 Euro
> 
> *Bildung
> 1,39 Euro*



LOL!


----------



## Drymon (9. Mai 2011)

Jeder setzt sich seinen Standard allein. Wem 2 Scheinchen und WoW zum Leben reichen...bitte. Hartz8 hin oder her.

Finde es viel seltsamer, das seit der Fred eröffnet wurde die meisten Leute hier arbeiten gehen und alle die Möglichkeit besitzen hier im Forum zu tippern.  

idS...Drymon


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2011)

*sarkasmus*oh ein hartz4 flame im wow forum wie neu *sarkasmus*



Kankru schrieb:


> Vollkommend ausreichend, wenn ich viel unterwegs sein will oder was weiss ich tun möchte, dann muss ich arbeiten gehen!
> Alle anderen Behördengänge die Pflicht sind werden vom Staat bezahlt. (gg Vorlage eines Fahrscheins etc.)
> 
> 
> ...



fahrtkosten zu ämtern und bewerbungsgesprächen werden nur teilweise übernommen - das was du schreibst ist mal wieder bild niveau

handys sind sozusagen auch schon heutzutage pflicht weil bei bewerbungen verlangt wird das man immer ereichbar ist fürn ruckruf aber übliches bla bla des wir sind unzufrieden mit unseren gehalt bild klientes die noch nie selbst mit hartz4 leben mussten.

ich selbst arbeite vollzeit und verdiene nach abzügen von steuer,miete,rechnungen usw knapp über hartz4 niveau weiss aber das man nicht auf die hartz4 leute flamen darf wo die politik und bild immer anstachelt sondern auf illegale niedriglohn/schwarzarbeit immigranten die mit dem bmw vorm jobcenter fahren und sich ihre 1200 plus schwarzarbeit jeden monat holen und jetzt haben die politiker auch noch den jobmarkt für die anderen billiglohn länder rund um uns geöffnet damit der lohn noch mehr sinkt.

arbeit muss sich lohnen das sagen alle politiker und mag stimmen aber sie und die medien hetzen in die falsche richtung sie haben einfach keinen arsch in der hose sowas wie mindestlohn überall einzuführen und zeitarbeit und zuverdienst zu verbessern.


und wie jemand oben schon schrieb Internet und mmos sind die einzige möglichkeit wie ein alg2 bezieher sozialen kontakt haben kann weil alles andere kostet zuviel das man da den sozialen kontakt pflegen kann mit leuten

@drymon

wechselschicht,gleitzeit, urlaub, posten via webphone such dir was aus aber du bist wohl auch schon bei der bild schiene das man alle alg2 bezieher ausrotten sollte wohl schon aufgesprungen


----------



## Captn.Pwn (9. Mai 2011)

gib mir die 200 euronen und ich machs


----------



## Schiimon (9. Mai 2011)

Einen Monat überstehen würd ich wohl schaffen, ist nur die Frage ob das erstrebenswert ist 
Als (Noch-)Schüler kenn ich das zu genüge, die Ferien (fast) komplett zu "verdaddeln". Wobei das immer mit Freunden, also auf Lan-Partys etc war.


----------



## Aventhor (9. Mai 2011)

SO MIR REICHTS! ICH REPORTE JETZT!!!

NICHT  Wollte auch mal rumweinen. x]

Also.. zum Thema.. sollte ich mal meine Arbeit verlieren, und wenn die 200&#8364; bleiben und ALLES andere ist bezahlt.. würde das vielleicht mal n Monat gehen. Zur Not auch zwei. Aber dann muss n Job her.
Ich würde lügen wenn ich sage das ich noch nie n Wochenende oder sogar mal ne ganze Urlaubswoche FAST nur mit WoW verbracht habe.
Und ja, ich hab n Job und ne Freundin. Also genug anderes zu tun. Aber einfach zum Entspannen ein wenig zocken ist doch toll. ^^

Was die meisten hier anscheinend vergessen ist das Harz 4 Empfänger nicht als solche auf die Welt gekommen sind. Vielleicht.. aber nur vielleicht, haben ein paar davon ja mal gearbeitet und sich DAMALS nen Computer, Fernseher, Auto etc gekauft. In den meisten Beiträgen hier steht das die Harz4 Leutchen sich ihre PC's zusammenschnorren und es heißt immer "Och denen kanns nicht schlecht gehen, die haben n Computer, n Herd, n Kühlschrank... och guck mal, ne Fußmatte! Na die müssens ja haben! Warscheinlich hab ich die auch noch bezahlt! Da kann ich die ja direkt mitnehmen!!!" .. Und jetzt denkt noch mal drüber nach was IHR alles habt und von welchem Geld, was spricht dagegen das ein anderer sich seinen Kram vom gleichen Geld gekauft hat? 
Ich habe übrigens 3 Rechner in meinem Zimmer stehen, aber bis auf den einen vor dem ich grade sitze sind das alles alte Teile die man mal geschenkt bekommen hat weil die große Schwester sich n neuen gekauft hat.
Meine kleine Schwester ist Schülerin und meine Mutter Rentnerin, und trotzdem haben beide n Laptop! .. Geschenkt weil die Kinder sich nen neuen gekauft haben. Sind beide nicht 100%ig in Ordnung aber fürs rumsurfen reichts, fürs arbeiten nicht mehr. Also was machen wir damit? Verschenken. Und auch auf diesem Wege kann ein Harz4 Empfänger an nen Rechner kommen. 

Also es gibt viele Wege und all diese Harz4 Emfänger sind auch nur Menschen. Teilweise verdammt arme Menschen.

Edit:
Ich hatte vergessen den Thread "unsinnig" und dich "verrückt" zu nennen tut mir leid. x] Achso und vote 4 close! Und sowieso und überhaupt!!! Und außerdem hör auf in einem öffentlichen Forum zu schreiben! Das macht man nicht! Fieser Fiesling du! Dir sollte jemand auf die Finger klopfen! =D


----------



## Manaori (9. Mai 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> ...



Danke schön und großes Sign!
Viele von denen, die arbeitslos sind, versuchen durchaus, etwas an ihrer Situation zu ändern. Und zu dem, der meinte, ein Handy braucht man nicht... schön. Aber die meisten Verträge haben eine ein- bis zwei Jahresbindung, wenn nicht länger. Was machst du jetzt, wenn du den Vertrag um, sagen wir, 25 Euro abschließt, und einen Monat späte rden Job verlierst? Schöne Scheiße, doder?

Zum Thema... nja... als Schülerin kenn ichs selber, kein Bock rauszugehen, zhockt man halt. Da ich mehr oder weniger laleine wohne mit zweihundert Euro im Monat für mich selber... es geht schon, aber man muss doch drauf achten, dass am Ende nicht alles für Kram drauf geht, den man nicht braucht. Ich könnte mich damit selbst versorgen, wenn der Schulbedarf nicht wäre, aber es wäre keine sehr gesunde Versorgung. 

WItzig finde ich übrigens, dass hier in den Raum gestellt wird, man hat nen Monat frei und benutzt den PC nur zum Zocken. Also, ich surfe auch so gerne, alleine meine Stammforen. Fürs Zocken geht nur ein kleiner Teil der Zeit am PC drauf.


----------



## eftz (9. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung zum Thema H4. Jeder der wirklich arbeiten will bekommt auch einen Job. Man muss sich nur anpassen. Deshalb sidn die H4 Sätze gerecht. Sonst würde ja keienr mehr arbeiten sondern wären alle auf H4...


----------



## Tephis (9. Mai 2011)

Mal einen Monat lang WoW spielen und sich sonst um nichts kümmern müssen ist zwar irgendwie reizvoll, aber wann immer ich Urlaub habe läuft es dann doch anders und meist spiel ich sogar weniger als sonst.

WoW hat eine Menge Dinge, die ich noch nicht gesehen habe und interessant finde, aber irgendwie reicht es als Dauerbeschäftigung dann doch nicht.

Also: Nein, wäre mir nicht genug. Halte es auch für nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass ich mich einfach satt spielen würde und danach gar keinen Spaß mehr dran hätte.


----------



## Gromack (9. Mai 2011)

Für dieses Szenario wär mir meine Freizeit zu schade!

Gruss Gromack


----------



## Spexx (9. Mai 2011)

!1 Millionen Arbeitsplätze nicht belegt!


Da wird sich doch was finden, wenn man sich mal ein wenig anstrengt...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2011)

eftz schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Thema H4. Jeder der wirklich arbeiten will bekommt auch einen Job.



und nachts ist es dunkler als draussen


----------



## Sakthena (9. Mai 2011)

Ich krieg 400.- BaFöG und lebe da ganz akzeptabel damit. Ich hab eine Wohnung, eine Katze, WoW, 'ne Monatskarte, 'nen iPhone, Fitnessstudio Abo und sogar ein eigenes Auto... Was die Hartz'ler immer rumwhinen werden, versteh ich nicht. 
Wäre ich nicht mit Schule und lernen beschäftigt würde ich arbeiten, wäre mir persönlich aber zuviel. Da verzichte ich lieber auf extremen Luxus


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

Silvanar schrieb:


> Die Rechnung hab ich nicht selber angestellt, das sind die offiziellen Regelsaetze.


Hmm irgendwie ist mir diese Rechnung sehr befremdlich.
Denn es gibt keine Geld für Energiekosten, kein Bekleidungsgeld mehr und und und.
Daher denke ich auch kaum, daß derartige Gelderposten in der Rechnung auftauchen.

bt

Mit 200 &#8364; zum Essen, denke ich, komme ich wunderbar aus.
Und dazu benötige ich noch nicht mal immer nen Herd/Backofen.

Wenn ich natürlich mal Essen gehen will oder mir mal 'was Ausgefallenes leisten will, würde es eng werden.
Und wenn ich auch noch mein Rauchen dazunehme, reicht es mit Sicherheit nicht.

Daher ist es eben besser, einfach arbeiten zu gehen. 

*edit:* 
Dennoch ist dieses Topic schon etwas seltsam - naja Doofkatze halt!

*edit2:*
400 &#8364; - und Du kannst Dir all das leisten?
Wo lebst Du denn und was nennst Du denn Wohnung?
Ich zahle alleine schon monatlich 260&#8364; Miete + ca 30&#8364; Strom+ ca 40&#8364; Telefon + Versicherungen, 20&#8364; Spenden +++

greetz


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2011)

kindergeld bis 27 ^^ 184 euroauch wenn es anteilig mit dem bafög verechnet wird und dann hat er bestimmt noch nen mini job oder ausbildungsvergütung

weil 400 euro für miete,essen, usw kann nicht stimmen


----------



## Sakthena (9. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weil 400 euro für miete,essen, usw kann nicht stimmen


Ich schwelge auch ned in Luxus, es bleibt auch nix hängen - aber es funktioniert einigermaßen. Wenn was am Auto kaputt ist muss ich auch was dazu verdienen, sollte auch klar sein. Und teuer ist die Wohnung hier echt nicht, ist halt wirklich so:

Wohne am Arsch der Welt in 'ner Sozialwohnung (1zimmer, 45qm) ^^ Auto verursacht ja kaum kosten, 81&#8364; steuern im Jahr und Haftpflicht ist auch ned wild. Handy + Internet ca 50.-, da kostet ja die Mieze fast mehr im Monat ^^


----------



## pomplun (9. Mai 2011)

1 mio arbeitsplätze nicht belegt? ui und wenn sich hinz und kunz dort bewerben werden alle mit kusshand übernommen? na dolle sache... werd ich mal gleich ne bewerbung hinschreiben... heutzutage schauen die firmen gar nicht ob jemand ins team passt, überstunden sind ja abgeschafft und das man für 4 leute arbeiten muss und nur fast hart4-satz bekommt ist ja eh eine legende. und wenn man manchmal sieht was für überstudierte fachidioten in der geschäftsführung sitzen und nicht weiter denken können als wie ein schwein schei..en kann, da macht es doch sicherlich spass seine letzte freizeit, seine familie oder sonstiges nach hinten zustellen.

ja ich bin hafer4 und mache nebenher meinen 1,50job im sozialen bereich (straffällige, obdachlose, drogenabhängige, gewalttäter, knackis auf urlaub) welcher der herren möchte den gerne meinen job machen von denen die hier große sprüche ablassen gegenüber hartz4 leuten? wer möchte sich den gerne das richtige soziale elend reinziehen mit dem man hier tagtäglich zutun hat? wer möchte gern mal ins leichenschauhaus um einen drogentoten zu identifizieren der keine familie mehr hat? ich mach diesen job weil ich sonst nichts finde in der freien wirtschaft und hoffe das ende des jahres ich übernommen werde und ich werde hier nicht mehr verdienen als den regelsatz. aber einer muss ja den job machen oder?

und ich zocke nach der arbeit gerne wow, weil ich da einfach mal abschalten kann von dem sogenannten RL


----------



## Cracs (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bezahl jeden Monat 270 fürs auto ab davon mal abgesehen nur fürs Essen, Versicherung (Rechtschutz sollte man immer haben), und noch die ganzen kleinigkeiten wie Klamotten, ich denke das reicht mal für eine kurze Zeit aber das ist dann kein leben wenn man den ganzen tag zuhause rumgammelt und an keinen Partys und den öffentlichen Leben teilnehmen kann weil das geld für getränke und Eintrittspreise einfach nicht da ist.

@ Pomplum . es ist jeden Freigestellt das zu machen was er will, bilde dich weiter lerne etwas und du verdienst auch mehr wenn du dich nicht allzu dumm anstellst.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

Sakthena schrieb:


> Auto verursacht ja kaum kosten, 81&#8364; steuern im Jahr ...


Wenn ein Auto so billig wäre, hätte ich ja nen ganzen Fuhrpark.
Sag jetzt nicht, Du fährst ohne Sprit oder bezahlst den auch noch von den 400&#8364;.

*ps.* 
Meine Wohnung hat ca 50 m² + ca 27m² Balkon/Terasse bei 260&#8364; warm (das ist schon günstig).
Wenn Du nur 5m² weniger hast - was zahlst Du denn dann, das Dir 400&#8364; locker reichen?

pps.
Sozialwohnung .. wie läuft das da? Wird sie Dir bezahlt?
Wenn ja ... dann kann ich eher verstehen, daß Dir Dein Bafög ausreicht.
Wenn nein ... denke ich, daß Du noch andere Geld-Quellen hast.


----------



## Kankru (9. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und wie jemand oben schon schrieb Internet und mmos sind die einzige möglichkeit wie ein alg2 bezieher sozialen kontakt haben kann weil alles andere kostet zuviel das man da den sozialen kontakt pflegen kann mit leuten



Hmmm, wenn du meinst, auch ohne WoW und Arbeit würde ich soziale Kontakte haben und pflegen.
Klar, in der Großstadt ist das schwerer mit wenig Geld unter Leute zu kommen.

Alles nur eine Frage, wie man sich anstellt.

Und wenn ich auch Bild-Niveau werde in dem ich sage: "Denen, die arbeiten für ihr Geld sollte es besser gehen als den ewigen H4-Leuten"

Mir egal, immer wenn irgendwas ist (Hundesteuer, GEZ etc.) steht da, wie wenig das ganze für H4-ler kostet, oder gar kostenfrei für diese.

Warum werde ich nicht steuerlich bevorzugt, wenn ich meine Hundesteuer zahle, WEIL ich arbeiten gehe?

Meine Meinung bleibt, bissl Grips im Kopf, dann findet man arbeit.

Zwar sollten nicht solche Zustände wie in anderen Ländern herrschen, aber dennoch sollte man die Leute anspornen arbeiten zu gehen und nicht ermutigen auf ihren Hintern hocken zu bleiben.


----------



## pomplun (9. Mai 2011)

@Cracs
weiterbildung ist was feines... zum beispiel schicken die einen zur weiterbildung wie man nen pc anschaltet und wie man druckt... ui das bringt mich persönlich natürlich echt weiter (meine berufe sind konstruktionsmechaniker und mediengestalter)
außerdem sollte es nur ausdrücken, nicht jeder hafer4 ist faul und arbeitsscheu

und noch was... allet schön locker sehen... dit leben is schön...
(sorry wenn ich etwas... abgeklärt wirke... aber das leben ist nich nur friede freude eierkuchen)


----------



## Jesbi (9. Mai 2011)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> Laut diverser "Studien" kann man ja schon mit 5€ am Tag eine vierköpfige Familie ausreichend und gesund ernähren.



Wie immer gilt auch hier die Frage nach der Quelle.

Nicht persönlich nehmen, habe mir die Antwort nur als Beispiel für unnötige Antworten, in einem noch viel unnötigerem Thema, willkürlich rausgepickt.
Aber vielleicht sollte es ja auch heissen 5€ am Tag, pro Person, dass wäre sicher möglich, es sei denn man mag Fleisch oder was anderes wie Wasser trinken.

Niemand kann von 200€ und WoW Leben, man kann damit Überleben, aber mehr auch nicht.
Jeden Tag 2 Packungen Kippen und zwei Kisten Bier die Woche sind dann aber nicht mehr drin. Sorry aber wollte der TE nicht darauf hinaus?

Keine Ahnung warum hier im Forum, immer wieder für alle möglichen Stammtischparolen eine Plattform geliefert wird.


----------



## Hexer1975 (9. Mai 2011)

Kankru schrieb:


> Meine Meinung bleibt, bissl Grips im Kopf, dann findet man arbeit.



Dann guck mal in die online-Jobbörse vom Arbeitsamt. Dort stehen die Zahl der Bewerber (die H4'ler sind da großteils gar nicht aufgeführt) und die Zahl der offenen Stellen. Aktuell sieht man dort ca. 3,3 Millionen Bewerber auf 785k Stellen. Bei den offenen Stellen muß man berücksichtigen, das viele Stellen dort doppel aufgeführt sind, da verschiedene Zeitarbeitsfirmen die gleiche Stelle anbieten. Von diesen Stellen sind ein Großteil Jobs für geringfügig Beschäftigte. 

Und jetzt sag mir bitte, wie bekommst Du 400 Liter Wasser auf einmal in ein 20 Liter Aquarium?


----------



## Amraam (9. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Leider gibt es davon mehr als genug. Wenn ich meine Nachbarn angucke, die das par Excellance machen.. *seufz*
> Aber, auf der anderen Seite, habe ich eine Bekannte in Sachsen, die als Friseurin in Vollzeit monatlich gerademal 20 Euro mehr Netto hat als sie mit H4 hätte.* Sie arbeitet gern, aber das Thema Lohndumping trägt doch einen sehr großen Teil zum Ausnutzen von H4 bei. Wir hatten vor ein paar Monaten ein entsprechendes Gespräch daruber, und sie arbeitet nur, weil sie damit auch Rentenversicherungsbeiträge leistet und damit nicht ganz hoffnungslos im Alter sein muß (auch wenn ihre Rente dann ein Witz sein wird...).*
> 
> *Ich persönlich würde noch nciht mal ansatzweise darüber nachdenken, ob ich mit H4 noch WoW spiele. Ich würde in diesem Fall Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen, um irgendwo arbeiten zu können und nicht faul auf meinem Arsch sitzen und mein Hirn in der Virtualität verkümmern lassen.*



mal ein parr doofe fragen:

Wieviel Fahrtkosten hat sie? (selbst ein, im günstigsten fall, Farrad verursacht kosten).
Wieviel kosten hat sie für dienstkleidung? (Ich rechne hierbei auch das waschen eben dieser ein.)

Kommt sie im monat wirklich auf "Reinerlös durch arbeit" > Hartz4 ?

----

Und so wie sich das anhört auch für 0,1&#8364; stunde arbeiten gehen, und dem rest vom Arbeitsamt hohlen? 

leider machen das sehr viele leute, zu viele.

M.e. müsste ein Mindestlohn her. Arbeit muss sich lohnen. Aber nicht in dem man die "nichtarbeitende" bevölkerung verhungern lässt, wie es mancher Ausenminister durch die blume fordert. (Warum sollte ich steuern zahlen, wenn mich der staat im ernstfall fallen lassen würde?)


Btw: Ob man jetzt 8/10h vor WoW gammelt, oder in der arbeit sich den arsch aufreist um am monatsende doch noch zum arbeitsamt zu gehen? 


--------

Und die frage des TE selbst: Nein, nicht freiwillig.




Jesbi schrieb:


> .....
> Niemand kann von 200&#8364; und WoW Leben, man kann damit Überleben, aber mehr auch nicht.
> Jeden Tag 2 Packungen Kippen und zwei Kisten Bier die Woche sind dann aber nicht mehr drin. Sorry aber wollte der TE nicht darauf hinaus?
> ....



btw: ich mag weder kippen noch bier


----------



## tomtom79 (9. Mai 2011)

200 euro habe ich allein dieses wochende ausgegeben ^^

Samstag Mittag bisschen Motorradfahren im schwarzwald "aprilia rsv ", Abends dann was essen mit Freunden und Sonntag zu erst im Park ein Bier trinken und Abends noch mit dem z4 ins Autokino 

ach das Leben kannso schön sein wenn man *dafür Arbeitet*!


----------



## Hexer1975 (9. Mai 2011)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> 200 euro habe ich allein dieses wochende ausgegeben ^^
> 
> Samstag Mittag bisschen Motorradfahren im schwarzwald "aprilia rsv ", Abends dann was essen mit Freunden und Sonntag zu erst im Park ein Bier trinken und Abends noch mit dem z4 ins Autokino
> 
> ach das Leben kannso schön sein wenn man *dafür Arbeitet*!



Arroganz ist keine Tugend!


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Mai 2011)

Einige von euch sollten sich mal überlegen was sie schreiben. Eines Tages seid ihr vielleicht auch arbeitslos.


----------



## insertrndnamehere (9. Mai 2011)

nee da geh ich lieber für 1€ die std. arbeit ausführen, die ein eingebildeter student oder foren-professor nicht einmal mit stahlhelm oder abc-ausrüstung (freiwillig) machen würde.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2011)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> 200 euro habe ich allein dieses wochende ausgegeben ^^
> 
> Samstag Mittag bisschen Motorradfahren im schwarzwald "aprilia rsv ", Abends dann was essen mit Freunden und Sonntag zu erst im Park ein Bier trinken und Abends noch mit dem z4 ins Autokino







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxRzQnLZMxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zarox (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist Montag, was ein herrlicher Tag.
> 
> Es geht im folgendem Thema nicht um Hartz4Bashing, sondern um eine kleine Frage:
> 
> ...


Klingt nach einer 30% Sanktion, weil sich um nichts gekümmert wurde und nun mit 200€ auszukommen ist.

Hättest die frage anders stellen sollen. -> Ob es jemand schon mal so ergangen ist.... wie aus dem Beitrag zu entnehmen.


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Ich mache jetzt mal etwas richtig krankes und abgedrehtes, einigen von euch wird sicherlich schlecht werden, sobald sie meine Antwort gelesen haben - oder fangen an zu weinen ob dieser Einfachheit und Themenorientierung.

@TE

Jap, ich könnte das. Wenn das Abenteuer WoW für mich neu wäre und das drumherum nicht zu Debatte steht, kann ich mit 200E fürs Futtern und als Beschäftigung nur WoW-Zocken einen Monat gut rumkriegen. 
Wenn mir etwas gefällt, richtig gut gefällt (hat WoW ein paar Monate), neige ich dazu, dieses Hobby exzessiv auszuleben. Übertrieben, ungesund und zum Teil gefährlich exzessiv. Es geht nicht darum, 24/7 dauerzuspielen.





btw halte ich das mit dem Arbeiten ähnlich wie 



tomtom79 schrieb:


> ach das Leben kannso schön sein wenn man *dafür Arbeitet*!


----------



## Moi dix Mois (9. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Dann guck mal in die online-Jobbörse vom Arbeitsamt. Dort stehen die Zahl der Bewerber (die H4'ler sind da großteils gar nicht aufgeführt) und die Zahl der offenen Stellen. Aktuell sieht man dort ca. 3,3 Millionen Bewerber auf 785k Stellen. Bei den offenen Stellen muß man berücksichtigen, das viele Stellen dort doppel aufgeführt sind, da verschiedene Zeitarbeitsfirmen die gleiche Stelle anbieten. Von diesen Stellen sind ein Großteil Jobs für geringfügig Beschäftigte.



Nicht nur das. Viele Firmen stellen ihre Angebote auch garnicht dort rein weil sie keine Lust haben vom Amt irgendwelche , ich sags mal auf deutsch, unmotivierten Deppen dort hingeschickt zu bekommen weil sie es vom Amt aus einfach müssen.

Ich höre aus Politik und sonst wo immer "Arbeit soll sich lohnen"- natürlich soll es das-aber sowas geht erst mit gerechtem Mindestlohn, für alg Empfänger eine erhöhung des Freibetragen wenn man Teilszeit oder so arbeitetn geht als den langzeitarbeitslosen mehr Regelleistung zu zuschreiben und es war ein fehler das osteuropäische Gastarbeiter jetzt hier frei arbeiten dürfen-die drücken nähmlich die Löhne. Vorallen für solche Stellen wo sich ein großteil der deutschen zu faul ist diese anzunehmen weil "nicht zumutbar"
Eigentlich kann man sich über dieses Thema sinnlos quatschen. versuche es mal zu vereinfachen.

1:arbeitsfähig aber zu faul zum arbeiten= böse
2:nicht erwerbsfähig durch krankheit ect.= akzeptiert
3:Teilzeitkräfte,Multijober,Zeitarbeitnehmer= wird größtenteils toleriert
4:Vollzeitbeschäftige ohne AlgBezüge= Die Guten die sauer sind auf Kategorie 1 und gerne mal mit Kategorie 3 zusammenschmeissen weil("auf 400 euro bei 20 stunden in monat arbeiten gehen und trotzdem volle leistung beziehen")

^- also so kommt es mir vor-lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren aber laut unserer medialen gesellschaft gibt es nur die 4 varianten. Und "Bild" und Co. schaffen es auch immer wieder die Masse mit "Hasspredigten" gefügig zu machen das eh wieder alle meckern wegen dies und das.

Jeder der arbeiten geht-sei es teilzeit/minijob oder sonstwas- hauptsache nicht 100% leistung vom staat beziehen verdient wenigstens ein bischen respekt.

Meine Kollegin geht frühs arbeiten(Wochenends und Feiertags) auf 400 euro und geht dann nachmittag nochmal mit mir 5,5 - 6 Stunden knechten, nimmt jede zusatzschicht mit, hat kaum mal 1 Tag komplett frei und geht sogar noch gegen geld blutspenden-schafft aber trotzdem es nicht aus der ALG2 leistung raus zukommen. Ist doch klar das einige denken"warum soll ich schuften gehen wen ich das gleiche geld mit 0 anstrengung bekomme"
Solange es unser System in der Art irgendwie zulässt brauch man sich doch nicht wundern das die Schere zwischen unserer 2Klassengesellschaft immer größer wird wenn Lohndumping- billigarbeiter und ALG2 leistungen nicht zeitlich begrenzt , so in der art zugelassen werden.
 Aber wie schon gesagt-über das ganze kann man sich tot diskutieren. ändern wird sich auf die dauer eh nix wenn solche dinge von Leuten beschlossen werden die nicemals die "Gelegenheit"bekommen haben in dererlei Verhältnissen zu leben.


----------



## insertrndnamehere (9. Mai 2011)

> Solange es unser System in der Art irgendwie zulässt brauch man sich doch nicht wundern das die Schere zwischen unserer 2Klassengesellschaft immer größer wird wenn Lohndumping- billigarbeiter und ALG2 leistungen nicht zeitlich begrenzt , so in der art zugelassen werden.


 exakt.



> Viele Firmen stellen ihre Angebote auch garnicht dort rein weil sie keine Lust haben vom Amt irgendwelche , ich sags mal auf deutsch, unmotivierten Deppen dort hingeschickt zu bekommen weil sie es vom Amt aus einfach müssen.


 schwachfug, ist quasi (ähnlich wie in wow) das suche nach depp (der die volle arbeit für 1+€ macht) tool. nach 6 monaten (oder wenn er/sie/es halt gar nicht passt) gibts dann den kick, und nein die haben keinen cd auf kicken


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

insertrndnamehere schrieb:


> schwachfug, ...


Wieso soll das Vorige Solches sein?
Es ist genauso, wie es in dem Satz steht/stand!
Komme erstmal bei vielen Firmen rum und Du wirst dann verstehen, 
warum viele Firmen erst gar nicht über die Ämter suchen!

greetz


----------



## tomtom79 (9. Mai 2011)

ihr last einfach einen teil meines Beitrags weg

den Satz mit ich gehe arbeiten habt ihr gekonnt überlesen, oder nicht lesen wollen... Ich arbeite jeden Monat über 200h und ja ich war auch schon Arbeitslos 

ich bin einfach dem Meinung solange das Sozial System ausgenutzt wird habe ich mit keinem mitleid..

und jetzt gehe ich arbeiten aber es macht mir nix aus weil ich ein ausgeglichenes Wochende hatte


----------



## insertrndnamehere (9. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso soll das Vorige Solches sein?
> Es ist genauso, wie es in dem Satz steht/stand!
> Komme erstmal bei vielen Firmen rum und Du wirst dann verstehen,
> warum viele Firmen erst gar nicht über die Ämter suchen!
> ...



weniger als 1 min. googlen brachten mich hier hin. wer das nicht nützt, pech gehabt.



> Komme erstmal bei vielen Firmen rum und Du wirst dann verstehen



sage so etwas bitte nicht über eine person, die du nicht einmal ansatzweise kennst


----------



## Aventhor (9. Mai 2011)

eftz schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Thema H4. Jeder der wirklich arbeiten will bekommt auch einen Job. Man muss sich nur anpassen. Deshalb sidn die H4 Sätze gerecht. Sonst würde ja keienr mehr arbeiten sondern wären alle auf H4...




Ja? Würdest du also als studierter Medienfachwirtdings ne Stelle als Altenpfleger annehmen bei der du dich kaputt arbeitest und noch weniger kriegst als Harz4?

Dieses "Wer will findet einen Job" ist absoluter Unsinn. Man soll niemandem was böses wünschen.. aber ich hoffe ihr verliert eure Jobs. Und dann gehts rund. 

Was ist z.B. mit den Branchenverhältnissen .. ich als Tiefdrucker habe die möglichkeit in den Osten oder Süden zu ziehen.. dafür muss ich aber meine Familie allein lassen. Und wenn ich weiß was ich in meinem gelernten Beruf verdienen kann geh ich sicher nicht für 3,50€ die Stunde schuften.
Und wehe einer kommt mit Zeitarbeit. Die Zeitarbeiter können nichts dafür aber die Zeitarbeitsfirmen DIE drücken den Lohn und sorgen dafür das immer mehr gelernte Leute ihren Job verlieren weil ungelernte Zeitarbeiter ja nur die Hälfte kosten. 

Also wenn man sich mit solchen Sachen nicht auskennt sollte man nicht groß rumtönen. 
Harz4 reicht kaum zum leben. Ist einfach so. Und ich meine mit "leben" nicht das man stänig säuft oder sich irgend n Kram holt. Sondern Grundnahrungsmittel.. Miete.. etc.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Mai 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Viele Firmen stellen ihre Angebote auch garnicht dort rein weil sie keine Lust haben vom Amt irgendwelche , ich sags mal auf deutsch, unmotivierten Deppen dort hingeschickt zu bekommen weil sie es vom Amt aus einfach müssen.




Das stimmt. Bei mir in der Firma werden schon seit über 10 Jahren Bewerber vom Amt kategorisch abgelehnt, da die Chance auf einen Fähigen sehr sehr gering ist.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

insertrndnamehere schrieb:


> weniger als 1 min. googlen brachten mich hier hin. wer das nicht nützt, pech gehabt.


Und was hat Dein gegoogeltes Studium mit der Aussage


> Viele Firmen stellen ihre Angebote auch garnicht dort rein weil sie keine Lust haben vom Amt irgendwelche ,
> ich sags mal auf deutsch, unmotivierten Deppen dort hingeschickt zu bekommen weil sie es vom Amt aus einfach müssen.


die Du ja als Schwachfug bezeichnet hast, zu tun, obwohl die Aussage völlig korrekt war/ist?

Okay, es geht auch um die Beurteilung zu der Fitness der 1&#8364; Jobber.
Nur ging es im Quote um allgemein Stellengesuche seitens der Arbeitnehmer über die Ämter.
Und da ist es nunmal so, daß verhältnismäßig wenige Firmen über die Ämter suchen - und das schon seit vielen Jahren.
Auch geht es viel mehr um die Motivation heutzutage als um die Fitness.

greetz


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2011)

insertrndnamehere schrieb:


> weniger als 1 min. googlen brachten mich hier hin. wer das nicht nützt, pech gehabt.
> sage so etwas bitte nicht über eine person, die du nicht einmal ansatzweise kennst




ot: sei bitte vorsichtig mit seiten, welche du verlinkst. auch wenn diese zu einem "weitumspannendem unternehmen" gehören. für alle die wissen, was ich meine.


zum thema: ich gebe es nicht gerne zu, aber ich komme, abzüglich wohnung (inkl. heizung/strom) und allen anderen üblichen abgaben an unseren kerberusähnlichen staatsapparat, einer lächerlichen mobilfunkrechnung und anderen sachleistungen, wie eine t-pink leistung, mit einem endbetrag von 150 euro klar.(lacht mich ruhig aus...)
natürlich bin ich damit keine lebemann, kein pussyaufreisser, kein "ichgehjedentagaufparty", und "ichkannmirallesleisten" mensch. aber ich komme damit klar.und damit lebe ich laut statistiken zu 3/4 unter dem lebensanspruch eines durchschnittlichen studenten.

vorallem, darf man dieses thema mittlerweile, nicht mehr wirklich auf unser ach so tolles algI/algII/h4 system abwälzen. natürlich gibt es sicherlich genug schwarze schafe in diesem land, ABER ich gehe lieber für nen dreckslohn arbeiten und kann mich noch nicht zu den wirklichen und unwirklich arbeitsfaulen zählen. 

jeder mensch in diesem land denkt doch gleich, wenn es heisst: wir müssen zb die milliardenbeträge an das amt streichen: wovon sollen die leute alle leben; die, die es wirklich nicht können, sollen es meinetwegen tun dürfen. die die es könnten, sollten mMn dazu gezwungen werden! allein der aufruf des 1 euro jobs hat ja wohl über lang die größte lachwelle der nation seit der einführung der sommerzeit ausgelöst.
die kehrseite dieser überlegung ist eben: wer zwingt die ganzen taschenpacker des staates dazu, wer überwacht es, und wieviel wird es am ende kosten.

nennt meine meinung und überlegung gerne narzisstisch/asozial/kontrprouktiv oder wie ihr wollt, aber es ist eben meine meinung und mein kommentar zu diesem doch anstößigen beitrag des te.

so far mfg PD


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig, alles immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Genauso gibt es ja Hausfrauen, die einen nicht unerheblichen Spieleranteil ausmachen und viele weitere Situationen wie auch Krankschreibungen (Arbeitsunfähigkeit), die man nicht bedenkt. Hartz4 war die direkteste Methode, um diese Problemstellung darzustellen.
> 
> Ihr besitzt 200 Euro, habt ein bezahltes WoW-Abo. Der Rest bleibt außer Betracht, keine Versicherung, keine Miete, keine zu ersetzenden Gegenstände, keine Kleidung, keine Tankkosten.
> 
> Könntet ihr 1 Monat in dieser Situation "überleben"?



Mal bis hier gelesen. 
Ich hab jetzt mehrere Texte verfasst um auf das Topic zu antworten und musste feststellen, dass die Frage an und für sich völliger Blödsinn ist. Natürlich überlebt man sowas. Die Frage ist eher: Wie lange würdet ihr eine solche Situation überstehen. Dazu müssten auch noch viel mehr Faktoren berücksichtigt werden. 
Könnte man andere Spiele oder auch Spielekonsolen benutzen? Wäre man "eingeschlossen", bzw. eingeschränkt, was das Pflegen von Kontakten angeht oder sonstiges. Hat man sein normales Umfeld etc etc etc. Von 200 Euro kann man überleben, einen Monat nur WoW auch, das Spiel würde auf die Dauer nur sehr Langweilig werden. Selbst wenn man dann nach 2 Wochen vor langeweile zerfressen irgendwo rumgammelt würde man sich ja nicht gleich umbringen oder sowas. 

Und ehe ich diesen Post auch wieder Lösche, weil die Beantwortung dieses Topics einfach zu strange und nicht eindeutig zu beschreiben ist, poste ich das jetzt einfach mal.

Viele verstörte Grüße, Atton.


----------



## Aventhor (9. Mai 2011)

Du willst jetz n Beitrag von wem anders löschen? Oder versteh ich dich einfach nicht richtig?


----------



## Exicoo (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> *Würde es euch ausreichen, nur WoW und 200 Euro zum Essen kaufen bezahlt zu bekommen?*


Wenn alles andere finanziert wird, auf jeden Fall. 200 Euro reichen da für eine Person locker aus. Das wäre aber kein Leben...



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Würdet ihr einen solchen Monat überstehen?


Klar würde ich soetwas überstehen, aber auch nur wenn ich nicht alleine wäre. Auf einer Lan z.B. wäre sowas sogar ziemlich nice!  Längste Lan ging mal 3 Wochen. Haben da aber nicht nur gezockt, sondern auch mal nen Film angeschaut oder im Garten gechillt / gegrillt usw. 
Fazit: Alleine würde ich es nicht schaffen. Das wäre einfach nur unmenschlich und krank.


----------



## Sufuri (9. Mai 2011)

Ist ja echt schlimm was bei einigen so abgeht. Jeder gesunde Mensch sollte mind. am Tag 8 Stunden arbeiten, egal was für ein Job. Um noch kurz auf die Frage des TEs einzugehen, nein ich würde nicht annähernd mit 200 Euro auskommen. Ich finde es echt tragisch wenn Leute ein Spiel spielen, um sich täglich wenigstens etwas auszulasten. Ergänzend möchte ich noch anmerken, dass WoW schon lange nichtmehr das Tagespensum von ca 12h ausreizen kann.

MfG


----------



## Aitheran (9. Mai 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Viele Firmen stellen ihre Angebote auch garnicht dort rein weil sie keine Lust haben vom Amt irgendwelche , ich sags mal auf deutsch, unmotivierten Deppen dort hingeschickt zu bekommen weil sie es vom Amt aus einfach müssen.



Die "Firmen" brauchen ihre Angebote dort garnicht einzustellen um mitgezählt zu werden. 
Macht im übrigen Sinn, aber weniger wegen der "Deppen", als vielmehr weil das Amt in dem Sinne die Vermittlung von Arbeitsstellen weitgehend ausgelagert hat. Meist an privatwirtschaftliche Partner oder man nimmt den Kunden per Eigeninitiative in die Verantwortung.




			
				Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich kann man sich über dieses Thema sinnlos quatschen. versuche es mal zu vereinfachen.
> 
> 1:arbeitsfähig aber zu faul zum arbeiten= böse
> 2:nicht erwerbsfähig durch krankheit ect.= akzeptiert
> ...



Die Vereinfachung mag zwar für das eigene Verständnis und ganz sicher für die Yellowpress seine Vorteile haben, ist aber eher Teil des Problems. 
Wie man eben mit Menschen umgehen möchte.



			
				Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der arbeiten geht-sei es teilzeit/minijob oder sonstwas- hauptsache nicht 100% leistung vom staat beziehen verdient wenigstens ein bischen respekt.



Falsch!
JEDER Mensch verdient Respekt. Zwar gibt es sicher Individuen, die diesen Respekt verspielt haben, aber Arbeitslosigkeit gleich welcher Art ist dabei ganz sicher kein Kriterium.
"Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar." Dieser Satz steht nicht umsonst als Artikel 1 im Grundgesetz. Wer damit Probleme hat darf sich gerne gedanklich nochmals in die Jahre vor 1945 zurückziehen und sich fragen wieso ausgerechnet dieser Satz dort steht.
Wenn irgendjemand sich dafür "entscheidet" seine eigene Würde das Klo runterzuspülen ist das seine Sache, aber keinesfalls eine Einladung noch zusätzlich nachzutreten. Das scheinbar immermehr ehemalige Schulhofrowdys (Nein, damit ist nicht der Zitierte gemeint), die offensichtlich schon von klein auf jedes gruppenfähige Sozialverhalten vermissen ließen, die moralische Debatte dominieren und versuchen dieser Gesellschaft mitsamt ihren Medien Ihren Stempel aufzudrücken ist die wahre Problematik. Diese Psychopathen gehören in eine geschlossene Anstalt, statt sich in Wirtschaft und Politik austoben zu dürfen. Das Paradoxe ist doch, dass diese Menschen versuchen Probleme zu lösen, die man ohne deren egozentrische Weltsicht garnicht hätte. Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf her, wie immer. Blöderweise ist der Geruchssinn vieler normaler Menschen reichlich verkümmert.



			
				Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kollegin geht frühs arbeiten(Wochenends und Feiertags) auf 400 euro und geht dann nachmittag nochmal mit mir 5,5 - 6 Stunden knechten, nimmt jede zusatzschicht mit, hat kaum mal 1 Tag komplett frei und geht sogar noch gegen geld blutspenden-schafft aber trotzdem es nicht aus der ALG2 leistung raus zukommen. Ist doch klar das einige denken"warum soll ich schuften gehen wen ich das gleiche geld mit 0 anstrengung bekomme"
> Solange es unser System in der Art irgendwie zulässt brauch man sich doch nicht wundern das die Schere zwischen unserer 2Klassengesellschaft immer größer wird wenn Lohndumping- billigarbeiter und ALG2 leistungen nicht zeitlich begrenzt , so in der art zugelassen werden.
> Aber wie schon gesagt-über das ganze kann man sich tot diskutieren. ändern wird sich auf die dauer eh nix wenn solche dinge von Leuten beschlossen werden die nicemals die "Gelegenheit"bekommen haben in dererlei Verhältnissen zu leben.




Also der erste Impuls ist ganz sicher deiner Kollegin die Daumen zu drücken und sie zu bewundern.
Aber im Endeffekt macht Sie das ganze eher für ihr eigenes Wohlbefinden und Selbstwertgefühl, wobei das ganz sicher darunter leidet trotz der Mühen kein Auskommen aus eigener Kraft zu haben.
Nüchtern und rational betrachtet müßte Sie tatsächlich die Schufterei einstellen.
Da aber leider viele eher immernoch dem Motto "Jede Arbeit ist besser als keine Arbeit" anhängen, bleibt so die tatsächliche Macht der Bevölkerung und insbesondere der Arbeitnehmer ungenutzt. Wir sind eben nichtmehr in einer geschlossenen Dorfgemeinschaft, wo jeder seinen Beitrag dazu bringen muss damit alles funktioniert. Also sollte man auch aufhören so zu denken.


Zum Einstiegsthema?
Wow -> Hobby, Zeitvertreib. Die gesamte Freizeit damit zuzumüllen deutet eher auf erhebliche psychische Probleme, als auf irgendetwas anderes.
200 € im Monat nur fürs Essen? Reicht, ist eher eine Frage der Anpassungsfähigkeit und wieviel Zeit man für die Zubereitung des Essens opfern möchte. Allerdings reicht es ganz sicher nicht wenn es jeden Tag ein hochwertiges Steak etc. sein soll oder der Pizaaservice bzw. ein Fastfoodtempel. Weiß doch fast jeder (ehemalige) Student, der nicht im Hotel Mama wohnt.


----------



## Aitheran (9. Mai 2011)

Sufuri schrieb:


> Ist ja echt schlimm was bei einigen so abgeht. Jeder gesunde Mensch sollte mind. am Tag 8 Stunden arbeiten, egal was für ein Job.
> 
> MfG




Ahja, und die notwendigen Jobs dafür zauberst du aus dem Hut?
Oder machen wir uns einfach Arbeit, egal wie sinnvoll die Tätigkeit sein mag?
Muss natürlich anständig bezahlt werden, oder?
Ach stimmt, kann ja keine Sau bezahlen, also arbeiten die alle für den Mindestsatz.
Huch, die machen ja deine Arbeit billiger als du.
Also ab mit dir in den Arbeitsdienst!


----------



## pwnytaure (9. Mai 2011)

Mindestens 2 mal im monat Ausgehen Schule lernenn etc. das passt schon so wies is...


----------



## Jordin (9. Mai 2011)

Sufuri schrieb:


> Jeder gesunde Mensch sollte mind. am Tag 8 Stunden arbeiten, egal was für ein Job.





> Ist ja echt schlimm was bei einigen so abgeht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Mai 2011)

klar würde man das überstehen, 200 euro für eine perso allein für essen reicht locker


----------



## Sufuri (10. Mai 2011)

Aitheran schrieb:


> Ahja, und die notwendigen Jobs dafür zauberst du aus dem Hut?
> Oder machen wir uns einfach Arbeit, egal wie sinnvoll die Tätigkeit sein mag?
> Muss natürlich anständig bezahlt werden, oder?
> Ach stimmt, kann ja keine Sau bezahlen, also arbeiten die alle für den Mindestsatz.
> ...




Das geht auch ganz ohne Hokuspokus, allein in der Jobbörse sind es schon über 700 000 Stellen die frei sind. Zusätzlich besteht die Möglichkeit im Ausland sich Arbeit zu suchen. Solang sich Leute nicht engagieren und unvorbereitet zu Vorstellungsterminen erscheinen, seh ich den Grund für untätige nicht bei fehlenden Stellen. Ich finde deine Aussage ziemlich lächerlich, Arbeit ist grundsätzlich nicht sinnlos!, Sogar die unterbezahlte WC Reinigungskraft hat zu dem Zeitpunkt zBsp keine Lücke im Lebenslauf, was für spätere Jobs immer! von Vorteil ist. Für viele ist es einfacher die Fehler bei anderen zu suchen, bis auf Ausnahmen kann jeder Existenzgründungszuschuss beantragen. "Wer immer tut, was er schon kann, bleibt immer das, was er schon ist." Henry Ford. Nicht angesprochen von meinem Inhalt sind Leute die körperlich oder geistig eingeschränkt sind. 

VG

*
*


----------



## Pereace (10. Mai 2011)

Kann man machen allerdings ist mir schon nach 2 stunden langweilig und deshalb sage ich das ich nicht damit klarkommen würde.
Wenn man schon ein paar Jahre spielt und fast alles gesehen und mitgemacht hat dann sind 1 Monat WOW zocken am stück total langweilig und schmecken wie aufgewärmter Kaffee.

Wenn man frisch dabei ist wäre es was cooles.


----------



## Amraam (10. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



btw: mal neugierhalber auf das impressum dieser seite geschaut?
ist eine Renault(autofirma)-eigene seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2011)

schliesst den tread doch und gut wir haben wie bei nazi diskussionen schon langen einen toten punkt es wird sich nur noch gegenseitig geflamt.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

Was habe ich da bloß losgetreten. (ja, das ist der Satz, den ein Mod als Schließungsgrund zitieren darf  )

Wilde Interpretationen/Spekulationen über mein Leben, wie es schon im Startpost nicht gewünscht war. Ich habe eine feste, bezahlte Stelle, male mir nur aus, in wie fern das Leben ohne diese Arbeit wohl wäre. Dort würde ich dann den Tag vor allem mit WoW verbringen und viel Geld würde auch nicht übrig bleiben. Eine andere Bedeutung hatte das Thema nicht.

Dann diese allgemeine Diskussion über die Arbeitslosigkeit. Arbeitslosigkeit ist nicht gewollt, wie viele hier glauben, sondern Arbeitslosigkeit "passiert". Ich kenne genauso die Leute, die aufgrund der Insolvenz ihrer Firma den Job verloren haben, Jahrzehnte Herzblut in diese Arbeit gesteckt haben und dennoch nichts anderes mehr finden. Genauso ist heutzutage nicht die Intelligenz bzw. das Wissen einer Person ausschlaggebend, wenn es an neue Stellenbesetzungen geht, sondern viele Arbeitgeber fordern auch ein gewisses Auftreten, was einfach nur das Charisma oder sogar das Aussehen betreffen kann. Da kann eine Person noch so fortgebildet sein, wenn sie es nicht schafft, den Arbeitgeber zu überzeugen, bleibt sie arbeitslos.

Ich bin zwar für eine gerechtere leistungsabhängige Bezahlung, gerade im sozialen Bereich (Pflege, Betreuung), gleichzeitig aber gegen einen Mindestlohn, da es die Wirtschaftlichkeit einer Firma einschränkt. Mindestlohn beschränkt viele Leute auf eine Zahl, die ständig im Kopf der Arbeitgeber rumwuselt (7 Euro 50, 7 Euro 50, 7 Euro 50...), wo dann wahrscheinlich Abwägungen stattfinden, ob eine Person 7 Euro 50 wert... (ja, in höheren Etagen kann man auch so denken).
Ähnliches gilt für den Hartz4 Satz. Ich denke, es sollte nicht festgeschrieben sein, das der Empfänger 2 Scheiben Salami und 4 x Käse essen sollte. Genau diese Berechnungen finden statt, wenn man darüber spricht, welcher Betrag für Essen da sein sollte. Da gibt es einen quasi festgelegten Warenkorb, der kaufbar sein solle.
Ich denke ein Hartz4 Satz sollte diesbezüglich ein Erfahrungssatz sein.


----------



## Pulmi (10. Mai 2011)

ein monat wow und 200 euro essensgeld. möglich ist das. wird aber bestimmt mit der zeit langweilig.


----------



## bzzzu (10. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was habe ich da bloß losgetreten. (ja, das ist der Satz, den ein Mod als Schließungsgrund zitieren darf  )


was hast du denn erwartet, wie die Diskussion ablaufen würde? V.a. mit dem provokanten Titel war's doch völlig klar, in welche Richtung das gehen würde  Außerdem frag ich mich, was die 200 € mit der ganzen Sache zu tun haben. Die eig. Kernfrage ist doch " würdet ihr es einen Monat nur mit WoW-Spielen aushalten, wenn all eure Ausgaben bezahlt würden?"


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> was hast du denn erwartet, wie die Diskussion ablaufen würde? V.a. mit dem provokanten Titel war's doch völlig klar, in welche Richtung das gehen würde  Außerdem frag ich mich, was die 200 € mit der ganzen Sache zu tun haben. Die eig. Kernfrage ist doch " würdet ihr es einen Monat nur mit WoW-Spielen aushalten, wenn all eure Ausgaben bezahlt würden?"



Irgendwie musste ich doch zu diesem Thema hinleiten. Im Prinzip ist es ja recht interessant. Nur es gibt eben all zu viele, die lieber abweichen.


----------



## Kyrador (10. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Irgendwie musste ich doch zu diesem Thema hinleiten. Im Prinzip ist es ja recht interessant. Nur es gibt eben all zu viele, die lieber abweichen.



Nana, wir wollen die Schuld doch nicht von uns weisen. Du wußtest von Anfang an genau, auf was es hinauslaufen würde.
Ähnliches habe ich gestern leider im Gildenchat verfolgen dürfen. Einer schreibt "Oh, ich bin wohl dafür verantwortlich, dass XYZ einen Bann bekommen hat." und schon geht die Diskussion los, wer eigentlich XYZ ist, warum er nen Bann bekommen hat usw. usf.
Solche Leute wie ihr wissen von Anfang an, was sie mit ihrer Aussage provozieren, und stellen sich dann am Ende als "Opfer" hin, die doch gar nichts dafür können, dass aus ihrer ganz unschuldigen Formulierung ein blutrünstiges Thema geworden ist.

Kindergarten-Niveau nennt sich sowas.


----------



## bzzzu (10. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nur es gibt eben all zu viele, die lieber abweichen.


Jo, die gibt's aber immer. Sei's, weil irgendetwas völlig aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert und zerlegt wird, oder weil irgendetwas missverstanden wurde, oder irgendwem irgendwas unterstellt wird, oder, oder...


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2011)

Da die Diskusison hier total abgedriftet ist, wird es ins Gott & Welt Forum verschoben.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Mai 2011)

Der Thread hätte lauten müssen "Darkfall, Freizeit und 213,99€" Dann hätten sich die ganzen Wow Fanboys nicht aufgeregt wegen der Sache da keiner von denen weiß was Darkfall ist, du hättest nur Leute gehabt die sich dafür interessieren, weiterhin wäre es in einem Forum bei Buffed gelandet wo nicht die ganzen Flamer rumhängen und voila Win.

Wäre denke ich mal auch mit AoC oder Hdro gegangen, aber das ist dann persönlicher Geschmack


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Oder weil sich Menschen mit der Verbreitung ihre Weltanschauung (welche auch die einzig Richtige ist) profilieren möchten und uns an der Weisheit teilhaben lassen möchten - wir sollten ihnen danken.

Hier ein paar Beispiele


Zuckerbub schrieb:


> ... Logischerweise kann man absolut davon ausgehn, dass man sich über Hartz 4 sein "WoW Leben" finanzieren kann. Warum auch nicht. Ich schätze das über 60% aller Hartz 4 Empfänger mit sicherheit noch über andere Quellen an Geld rankommen, so dass sich zumindest ein PC anschaffen lässt. Wie auch immer. In Zeiten wo eine Arbeitslosenquote von 7.9 % herrschen, frage ich mich, ob Überlegungen in Richtung "kann ich von Hartz 4 leben und nur WoW spielen den ganzen Tag" Sinn machen. Wie einige schon geschrieben haben, wer will den so am Tropf der Nation hängen. Um auf die Frage des TE eine Antwort zu geben. NEIN, ich könnte so nicht leben. Wo ist der Sinn wenn die einzige Lebensaufgabe in einem Spiel liegt. Wo ist der herausfordernde Weg, ein Ziel zu erreichen, und was für ein Leben wäre das, wenn es keinen Weg giebt den man beschreiten muss/soll/kann...





MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich kanns und will es mir nicht vorstellen. Leute die von Hartz 4 Leben damit sie WoW Zocken können sollte man direkt auf die Strasse werfen und alle Gelder sperren lassen.
> Hartz 4 auszunutzen ist nicht gerade sozial. Leute die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind werden durch solche Leute benachteiligt.





Spexx schrieb:


> !1 Millionen Arbeitsplätze nicht belegt!
> Da wird sich doch was finden, wenn man sich mal ein wenig anstrengt...






Exicoo schrieb:


> Wenn alles andere finanziert wird, auf jeden Fall. 200 Euro reichen da für eine Person locker aus. Das wäre aber kein Leben...
> Klar würde ich soetwas überstehen, aber auch nur wenn ich nicht alleine wäre[...]
> Fazit: Alleine würde ich es nicht schaffen. Das wäre einfach nur unmenschlich und krank.





Sufuri schrieb:


> Ist ja echt schlimm was bei einigen so abgeht. Jeder gesunde Mensch sollte mind. am Tag 8 Stunden arbeiten, egal was für ein Job. Um noch kurz auf die Frage des TEs einzugehen, nein ich würde nicht annähernd mit 200 Euro auskommen. Ich finde es echt tragisch wenn Leute ein Spiel spielen, um sich täglich wenigstens etwas auszulasten....


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2011)

Spätestens dann, wenn Dir WoW zum Hals raus hängt, wirst Du die Frage mit Sicherheit mit "Nein" beantworten. Jedes Spiel hat man irgendwann gesehn, die einen früher, die andern später.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Thema gar nicht so uninteressant.
Es ist auf jedenfall diskussionswürdig - allerdings muss man davon ausgehen, dass hier viele einer anderen Meinung sind und wenn jeder nur seine subjektive Sichtweise in den Thread wirft, darf man keine ultimative Antwort auf alle Fragen erwarten.




Sakthena schrieb:


> Ich krieg 400.- BaFöG und lebe da ganz akzeptabel damit. Ich hab eine Wohnung, eine Katze, WoW, 'ne Monatskarte, 'nen iPhone, Fitnessstudio Abo und sogar ein eigenes Auto... Was die Hartz'ler immer rumwhinen werden, versteh ich nicht.
> Wäre ich nicht mit Schule und lernen beschäftigt würde ich arbeiten, wäre mir persönlich aber zuviel. Da verzichte ich lieber auf extremen Luxus




 Das z.B. finde ich hochinteressant... ich bekomme auch BAFÖG, sogar weit über 500 Euro. Allerdings ist bei mir gar nicht daran zu denken, ein Auto zu besitzen.
Wo wir bei den verschiedenen Preisen in unterschiedlichen Städten sind. Allein meine Wohnung hier kostet 320 Euro WARM und die ist nur halb so groß wie deine. (20qm statt 40) 

Und ich habe kein Iphone und mein Fitness Studio Abo habe ich gekündigt weil ich zuhause Hanteln habe und mir das zum pumpen ausreicht. Auch eine Katze habe ich nicht.

Fassen wir zusammen: Ich bekommen deutlich mehr BAFÖG als du, gönne mir aber deutlich weniger Luxus als du - weil es rechnerisch gar nicht gehen würde. Und das liegt eigentlich nur daran, dass ich in einer Stadt wohne, wo meine Wohnung recht teuer unterhalten werden muss. Und ich wohne im Gegensatz zu dir nicht in einer Sozialwohnung. Das musst du bedenken, wenn du beschreibst, was du alles hast und bezahlen kannst und das als normal betrachtest.


Zu Fragestellung des TE:

Ich gebe im Monat nicht mehr als 180 Euro für Lebensmittel aus.
Also könnte ich mit 200 Euro leben? Ja, sehr gut sogar. Ich könnte damit meinen Eigenbedarf prima decken.

Allerdings könnte ich niemals damit leben, nur WoW zu zocken. Ich habe jahrelang WoW gespielt und es hat auch Spass gemacht, irgendwann war allerdings die Luft raus und ich habe dann nach einigen Pausen auch mal wieder angefangen. Den Reiz den es Anfangs hatte, konnte es aber nie wieder erreichen. Und wenn man mich heute fragen würde ob ich WoW spielen wollen würde, würde ich wohl nicht mehr soviel Spass daran haben. Es ist ein gutes Spiel mit absolutem Suchtfaktor, aber in vielerlei Hinsicht meiner Meinung nach auch Zeitverschwendung.
Mittlerweile bin ich jeden Tag mit Lernen oder Bücher lesen beschäftigt, sodass ich froh bin wenn zwischendurch immer mal ein Stündchen zum Zocken übrig bleibt. Und dann zocke ich kein WoW sondern irgendwas anderes aktuelles, was mir eben gerade Spass macht.

Ich bin vor Jahren auch einige Monate arbeitslos gewesen (da war ich wohl so 17-18 oder so) - ich weiß wie es ist und in der Zeit habe ich weder Hartz 4 noch sonst was bekommen sondern habe nur meinen Eltern auf der Tasche gelegen. Jeden Tag bis 11 gepennt und nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Im nachhinein bereue ich es, da nicht mehr getan zu haben - allerdings war ich damals eben auch dümmer als heute. Sowas würde mir nicht wieder passieren. Lieber arbeite ich irgendwo irgendwas, um wenigstens einen Sinn darin zu sehen.

200 Euro finde ich für die Freizeitgestaltung und Lebensmittel durchaus angebracht.
Natürlich wäre mehr besser, weil man sich dann jeden Monat 2-3 DVDs und Bücher kaufen könnte, immer den teuersten Kaffee im Supermarkt nehmen würde ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben und am Ende sogar noch einen Martini und ne Runde Billard zocken könnte und das JEDEN Monat. Dazu noch essen gehen, Kino und neue Hemden kaufen.

Klar wär das schön. Momentan mache ich aber nichts dergleichen und ich bin eigentlich auch sehr glücklich weil ich bald die Chance habe an die Uni zu kommen und zu studieren und darauf freue ich mich wahnsinnig.
Das Geld ist im Leben eine Nebensache - das habe ich die letzten Jahre gelernt. Glück wird nicht durch Geld bestimmt. Geld macht soviel einfacher und das Leben viel leichter. Aber wenn man weniger hat, dann schärft es die eigenen Sinne und den Verstand und kann zu Höchstleistungen anspornen. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Und im übrigen gibt es kein Spiel auf der Welt womit ich ausschließlich meine Freizeit füllen würde. Ich treibe Sport, lese gern und bin bei gutem Wetter auch gerne draußen unterwegs, von daher wäre dafür gar nicht genug Zeit.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei: in in irgend soner Sendung (ka Akte 2010 oder so) haben sie mal nen Test gemacht und 100 Leute vorm Arbeitamt abgefangen und gefragt, ob si efür 15€ im McDees arbeiten würden. Knapp die Hälfte hat direkt abgeleht. Von der anderen Hälfte haben sich 10 zum Gespräch einladen lassen und davon ist 1 erschienen.... das fand ich echt erschreckend - andererseits spielgelt es genau das Bild und meine Erfahrungen mit vielen jugendlichen Harzies wieder, die ich kenne/kannte.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: in in irgend soner Sendung (ka Akte 2010 oder so) haben sie mal nen Test gemacht und 100 Leute vorm Arbeitamt abgefangen und gefragt, ob si efür 15€ im McDees arbeiten würden.




ich hab mal ne sendung gesehen(dsds oder so hiess die),da haben sich tausende beworben.da waren ganz viele intelligente und gute sänger/innen dabei.gewonnen hat aber ein strunzdoofer typ mit null Stimme = glaub nicht alles was die dir im TV vorsetzen...

ich kennne viele die sind aus betrieblichen gründen arbeitslos geworden udn haben echte scheiss arbeiten angenommen nur um nicht zu hause zu sitzen und alge zu beziehen
es bleibt dabei das man nicht alle über einen kamm scheren kann

udn ich glaub langsam das doofkatze von jomondo aufträge angenommen hat, in foren beiträge zu bestimmten themen zu erstellen.da kriegt man nämlich auch geld für


----------



## floppydrive (10. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> udn ich glaub langsam das doofkatze von jomondo aufträge angenommen hat, in foren beiträge zu bestimmten themen zu erstellen.da kriegt man nämlich auch geld für




Mir sollte mal einer Geld für Trollen bezahlen, ich wäre so reich, hach wäre das troll


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

Man merkt deutlich das der Thread anfangs noch im WoW forum war 
Um auf die Hartz4 Debatte einzugehen bzw. Leute die Arbeitslos sind, wir sind in Deutschland nichtmla schlecht dabei, was Arbeitslosen Zahlen angeht einer unser Profs in der Uni meinte letztens, dass wir nah dran sind an de, Prozentsatz von Arbeitslosen, denen man egal was man tut einfach keinen Job vermitteln kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Zum Topic man kann sicher mit 200 Euro überleben, allerdings davon abhängig was man an Vorräten Unterhaltung oder sonstigen noch im Haus hat, sowas geht vieleicht auch 1-2 Monate, in Deutschland aber irgendwann sinkt der Lebensstandard einfach so erheblich, das es dich sowohl Körperlich als auch Geistig zerstört. Wenn man allerdings seinen Kompletten Alltag mit WoW fühlt, könnte man das ganze durchaus auch länger aushalten, aber WoW zerstört einen genau so Körperlich als auch Geistig, als auch Sozial, wenn man es der Mittelpunkt der Existenz darstellt.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich kennne viele die sind aus betrieblichen gründen arbeitslos geworden udn haben echte scheiss arbeiten angenommen nur um nicht zu hause zu sitzen und alge zu beziehen
> es bleibt dabei das man nicht alle über einen kamm scheren kann



Das mag in deinem Umfeld vielleicht so sein..aber es gibt auch mehr als genug "faule" Alg Absahner...grade unter Jugendlichen - die eigentlich TOP fit sind. Klar gibt es massig Leute die jeden Job annehmen. Lieber würd ich denen noch die Kohle von den Anderen draufgeben. Da ich selber habe 2002 nach meiner Ausbildung mit Zeitarbeit angefangen für 6,85&#8364;/Std damit ich ins Berufsleben reinkommen, weiss ich wovon ich rede.

Ich hatte auch nen Bekannten der war 2 Jahre älter als ich (also damals 33) und hat auch nur in seiner WG abgehangen, WoW gezockt und gekifft - jedes mal wenn er zum Amt musste hat der denen was vom Pferd erzählt von wegen "soziale Ängste" und so (der war körperlich und auch geitig top fit) und ist zu keiner Maßnahmen gegangen...UND ist damit durchgekommen. Amt hat ihm weiter Wohngeld, Essen, Kippen, Gras und WoW gezahlt. Und davon gabs in dem Viertel wo er wohnte ne ganze Reihe Leute.

Ich wollte nur sagen:
a) man kann sein Leben so verbringen...200&#8364; und WoW
b) es gibt genug Leute die es auch wirklich machen, und sie finden es geil
c) wir bezahlen es


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen:
> a) man kann sein Leben so verbringen...200€ und WoW
> b) es gibt genug Leute die es auch wirklich machen, und sie finden es geil
> c) wir bezahlen es



Was man als Steuerzahler Stellenweise alles für Schwachsinn bezahlen muss, weil die Regierung wieder scheisse gebaut hat oder sich gern irgendeinen Unsinn gönnt, da sind glaube ich die paar Arbeitslosen die von Hartz IV leben und nicht Arbeiten wolle das kleinste Übel.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was man als Steuerzahler Stellenweise alles für Schwachsinn bezahlen muss, weil die Regierung wieder scheisse gebaut hat oder sich gern irgendeinen Unsinn gönnt, da sind glaube ich die paar Arbeitslosen die von Hartz IV leben und nicht Arbeiten wolle das kleinste Übel.



/sign


Ich sage nur Bankenrettung (und was haben wir gelernt?) oder Euro-Rettungs-Schirm.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Bankenrettung (und was haben wir gelernt?) oder Euro-Rettungs-Schirm.


Solltest dich mal diebezüglich genauer informieren. 

Und ja, mit 214€ kann man leben. Wow (13€+ 20€ Inet)+ Verpflegung (150€) + Sonstiges (17€)


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Solltest dich mal diebezüglich genauer informieren.



Wollte ich gerade auch sagen. Ohne die Bankenrettung und den Rettungsschirm könnte es mit der Europäischen und damit auch Deutschen Wirtschaft schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

Dennoch ganz toll, das viele, sehr viele Menschen die Fehler Einzelner ausbaden müssen -
und Banken inzwischen wieder anfangen zu spekulieren +++!
Die betreffenden Leute bei der Bank haben sich doch eh schon für ihre Pansion abgesichert.

Für eine gute Wirtschaft brauchte sehr vieles - aber nicht dermaßen viele Banken.
Von daher hätte ich das Rettungsgeld anderweitig eingesetzt.

upps. ... scheint hier von einem Thema zum Nächsten zu gehen ...


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Nun diskutiert doch net über Banken...


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

Meine Aussage bezog sich jetzt nicht umbedingt auf EU Rettungsschirme, sondern so Späße wie in meiner Heimatstadt, wo ein komplett Intaktes nicht lehrstehendes Gebäude abgerissen wird, damit ein Einkaufscenter erweitert werden kann. Wobei zu beachten ist, das nichtmal 100 Meter weiter eine ganze Einskaufsmeile überwiegend lehrsteht. Desweiteren ist es bei mir in der Stadt so, das in der HAUPT Einkaufsstraße über die Hälfte aller Läden lehrsteht und trotzdem wird ein Riesieges Einkaufszentrum am Bahnhof gebaut, ein anderes in der nähe noch erweitert, anstatt die ganzen Geschäfte auf die lehrstehende Gebäude, in der Haupt Einkaufsstraße zu verteilen. Vor allem da wir eine sehr Schöne Altstadt haben, es sich aber fast nie Leute dahin verirren weil man als Fremder in der Stadt das Gefühlt kriegt, wenn hier schon alles lehrsteht kann dahinter nichts sein.
Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, mit ein Bisschen nachdenken würden mir sicher noch einige weitere Einfallen.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Mai 2011)

Traurig genung, dass mit diesem Thread WoW und Grundnahrungsmittel auf eine Stufe gestellt werden...Da sieht man mal wieder wie tief unsere Geselschaft sinkt...


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Traurig genung, dass mit diesem Thread WoW und Grundnahrungsmittel auf eine Stufe gestellt werden...Da sieht man mal wieder wie tief unsere Geselschaft sinkt...



Versteh jetzt grade nicht so wirklich was du damit sagen willst.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Mai 2011)

Damt will ich sagen, dass es wirklich wichtigeres gibt, als nur zu zocken...Es gibt so viel schönes, da würde ich das Geld das überbleibt lieber für ein sinnvolleres Hobby ausgeben, als einfach nur zu zocken. Das fördert keinen, das macht einfach nur krank, wenn man seine gesamte Freizeit damit verbringt.


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

So etwas in der Art sagte ich bereits, trotzdem trifft deine Aussage irgendwie nicht auf deine Vorherige Aussage zu. Was haben Grundnahrungsmittel mit WoW zu tun? Warum Sinkt das Niveau wenn man Grundnahrungsmittel und WoW auf eine Stufe stellt und wo wurde hier von Gleichstellung geredet und warum zur Hölle zeigt das, wie das Niveau in Deutschland Sinkt?


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Mai 2011)

Habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Klar ist es keine Gleichstellung. Ich meinte damit, dass WoW somit als das 2. wichtigste direkt nach Nahrung dargestellt wird, weil ja für etwas anderes nichts mehr übrig wäre. Das mit dem Niveau sollte wohl klar sein, es gibt genug Leute die wirklich, nicht arbeiten gehen, und deren Lebensinhalt aus WoW besteht. Mit dem sinkenden Niveau meine ich, dass hier wieder das typische WoW-Harz IV Empfänger Klischee ausgekramt wird, indem WoW das echte Leben mehr oder weniger ersetzt. Nicht viele, aber ein paar Leute hier schreiben dann auch noch, dass es für sie ok wäre, und daür habe ich überhaupt kein Verständnis,

LG


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2011)

ich war gerade erst 2 wochen krank, nach 2-3 tagen dauerzocken wirds übel langweilig und mich drängte es schonwieder nach draußen


----------



## tonygt (11. Mai 2011)

Danke @nexxlol für die Erklärung jetzt klingts auch logisch .
Das es Leute gibt die Süchtig nach WoW sind, sollte eigentlich jedem Bewusst sein. Allerding ist der anteil von MMORPG Spielern die Süchtig sind, nach der erst vor kurzem veröffentlichten Studie sehr gering. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, das ich nachhinein Leute verstehen kann derenen Lebensinhalt nur aus WoW besteht. Ich habe WoW selbst sehr lange und sehr extrem gespielt, von daher kann ich es nachvollziehen, heisse es aber trotzdem nicht gut. Wenn man allerdings die Anfangs Frage beachtet, die sich ja darauf bezog ob man 1 Monat mit 200 Euro und nur WoW klar kommen würde, hätte ich wahrscheinlich vor einem halben Jahr gesagt, das es durchaus möglich wäre, allerdings nicht etwas was ich umbedingt machen will.


----------



## Potpotom (11. Mai 2011)

Also überleben würde man den einen Monat sicherlich, ich würde mir einen solchen Monat sogar mal wünschen (nicht wegen WoW - einfach mal nichts tun, schlafen, zocken und auch nicht unbedingt nur 200&#8364;, essen und trinken will ich schon wie gewohnt). 

Auf die Dauer könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das so dermaßen an der Psyche nagt das man irgendwie die Lust am Leben verliert - was einem "Nicht-Überleben" ja schon relativ nahe kommt.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, wenn ich nur 200€ hätte, wäre WoW wohl die erste Sparmaßnahme.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was man als Steuerzahler Stellenweise alles für Schwachsinn bezahlen muss, weil die Regierung wieder scheisse gebaut hat oder sich gern irgendeinen Unsinn gönnt, da sind glaube ich die paar Arbeitslosen die von Hartz IV leben und nicht Arbeiten wolle das kleinste Übel.


Darum gings im Kern doch gar nicht. Auch wenn ich Deine Ansicht nicht teile -sicherlich ist Solidarität Wichtig...aber sie hat auch Grenzen. Da wünscht man sich doch ein stückweit natürliche Auslese zurück . Zu den Ausgaben der Regierung sag ich nur mal so viel, dass ich mich järlich bei den "Steuerverschwendungen" die der Bundesrechnungshof veröffentlicht am Kopf kratze.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Danke @nexxlol für die Erklärung jetzt klingts auch logisch .
> Das es Leute gibt die Süchtig nach WoW sind, sollte eigentlich jedem Bewusst sein. Allerding ist der anteil von MMORPG Spielern die Süchtig sind, nach der erst vor kurzem veröffentlichten Studie sehr gering. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, das ich nachhinein Leute verstehen kann derenen Lebensinhalt nur aus WoW besteht. Ich habe WoW selbst sehr lange und sehr extrem gespielt, von daher kann ich es nachvollziehen, heisse es aber trotzdem nicht gut. Wenn man allerdings die Anfangs Frage beachtet, die sich ja darauf bezog ob man 1 Monat mit 200 Euro und nur WoW klar kommen würde, hätte ich wahrscheinlich vor einem halben Jahr gesagt, das es durchaus möglich wäre, allerdings nicht etwas was ich umbedingt machen will.



Wobei hier auch gesagt werden muss, dass "Sucht" oft nicht 100%ig definiert werden kann - besonders im Fall Computerspiele.
Der Übergang von "extrem spielen" zu "Sucht" ist meines Erachtens nach fließend, ebenso gibt es Tage, an denen man denkt jemand sei süchtig, an anderen Tagen wird hingegen gar nicht gespielt.

Computerspielsucht lässt sich wohl nicht so pauschal definieren.




Potpotom schrieb:


> Also überleben würde man den einen Monat sicherlich, ich würde mir einen solchen Monat sogar mal wünschen (nicht wegen WoW - einfach mal nichts tun, schlafen, zocken und auch nicht unbedingt nur 200&#8364;, essen und trinken will ich schon wie gewohnt).



Wobei mich da mal interessieren würde, was du für Lebensmittel im Monat ausgibts. Und ob du alleinstehend bist oder eine Familie ernährst.
Wenn ich jeden Monat 200 Euro für Lebensmittel ausgeben würde - was ich nicht tue - dann wäre da Platz für Grundlebensmittel aber auch viele Süßigkeiten, teure Getränke usw.

Also sofern du allein lebst, weiß ich nicht wieso man 200 Euro für Lebensmittel braucht. Ich bin jedenfalls bisher immer bis max. 180 ausgekommen, selbst wenn ich viel Zeug gekauft habe, was man eigentlich nicht braucht, was aber super überteuert ist.
edit: Wobei ich dazusagen muss dass *ich *eben alleinstehend bin.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Mai 2011)

Also es gab Zeiten, da bin ich auch mit 50€ über den Monat gekommen für Grundnahrungsmittel.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also es gab Zeiten, da bin ich auch mit 50€ über den Monat gekommen für Grundnahrungsmittel.



Ok soweit bin ich bisher nicht gegangen bzw. musste nicht soweit gehen...

Eine Kollegin aus der Schule war jedenfalls total überrascht und begeistert als ich mal sagte, dass ich mit weniger als 50 Euro pro *WOCHE *auskomme.
Sie wüsste gar nicht wie das funktioniert usw.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Mai 2011)

50 &#8364; Pro Woche? Wenn ich überlege, dass unser Wocheneinkauf sich immer so auf 80-100&#8364; beläuft für 3 Leute ist das recht viel...
Ja, es gab Zeiten da mussten 10 Euro auch mal reichen...aber das ist schon ne Weile her und ich glaube so um 2001-2003 waren einige Sachen auch noch günstiger (ist so mein Gefühl).


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Also 50€ für zwei Personen die Woche sind wirklich in Ordnung - und dabei dreh ich beim Einkaufen nicht jeden Cent um. Natürlich, wenn ich nur beim Globus einkaufen gehen und mein Fleisch beim Metzger holen würde, würd ich damit eher nicht klarkommen.

Also: Sicher, möglich *wäre* es. Aber mal abgesehen davon, dass ich kein WoW mehr zocke, würde das bei mir auch nicht mit einem anderen Spiel funktionieren - irgendwann kommen Frustmomente, wenn man mal nicht weiterkommt, wo es ratsam ist, das Spiel für ein paar Tage oder sogar Wochen wegzulegen, weil man vielleicht einfach nur eine andere Taktik ausprobieren sollte.

Wie viele schon vor mir geschrieben haben - Das Geld, was ich für WoW ausgebe, würd ich lieber in ein anderes Hobby stecken, mit dem ich vielleicht auch noch soziale Kontakte pflege.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> 50 € Pro Woche? Wenn ich überlege, dass unser Wocheneinkauf sich immer so auf 80-100€ beläuft für 3 Leute ist das recht viel...
> Ja, es gab Zeiten da mussten 10 Euro auch mal reichen...aber das ist schon ne Weile her und ich glaube so um 2001-2003 waren einige Sachen auch noch günstiger (ist so mein Gefühl).



Ja, definitiv. Heute würdest du mit 10 Euro nicht mehr hinkommen. Man merkt schon dass alles teurer geworden ist.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Da ich selber habe 2002 nach meiner Ausbildung mit Zeitarbeit angefangen für 6,85€/Std damit ich ins Berufsleben reinkommen, weiss ich wovon ich rede.


Prima Vergleich

2003: Verleihdauer max. 3 Monate - 300.000 Leiharbeiter - nur für Auftragsspitzen

2011: Verleihdauer: unbegrenzt - 1 Mio. Leiharbeiter - zum Lohndumping

In der Bananenrepublik Deutschland wird jeder EU-Scheiss (Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Volkszählung, ..) umgesetzt bis auf die Leiharbeiterrichtlinie


----------



## Jordin (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei hier auch gesagt werden muss, dass "Sucht" oft nicht 100%ig definiert werden kann - besonders im Fall Computerspiele.



Ich sträube mich ebenfalls gegen den Begriff „Sucht". 

Soweit ich weiß, wird dieser auch offiziell gar nicht mehr gebraucht bzw. ist umstritten. 

Es heißt vielmehr Abhängigkeit, da Sucht-Betitelungen diskriminierend sind. Ein Morphium-benötigender Krebskranker möchte schließlich nicht mit einem Drogenjunkie in einen Topf geworfen werden, obwohl „Sucht" bei beiden vorhanden ist.

 Klamüsern wir das noch weiter auseinander, stellen wir fest, dass niemand von Pixeln oder beispielsweise Händewaschen – also H[sub]2[/sub]O – wirklich „abhängig" werden kann, da wir keine stoff- oder substanzgebundene Mittel haben, die physische Entzugserscheinungen zufolge hätten.


 Was unterm Strich bleibt, ist *exzessives Verhalten*. 


Hört sich doch schon viel weniger bedrohlich an, oder? 
Schließlich kennt das jeder ... 


- zu viel essen (= Fresssucht)

 - zu viel trinken (= Alkoholproblem)

- unzureichende Nahrungsaufnahme (= Magersucht)

- zu viel rauchen (= Nikotin/Cannabis-Abhängigkeit, Zwangsstörung, Gruppenzwang)

- zu viel lachen (= Manie)

- zu viel traurig sein (= Depression)

- zu viel TV gucken (= Fernsehsucht)

- zu viel Schuhe/Klamotten (=Kaufsucht)

- zu viel am Arbeiten (=Workaholic)

- zu viel SMS/Telefonieren (= Handysucht)

- zu viel Sex (= Nymphomanie)

- zu wenig Sex (= frigide, impotent, sexuelle Dysfunktion) 

- zu viel lesen (=Lesesucht)

- zu wenig lesen (= Dummheit)

- zu viel Fan-sein/Kult um Bands, Schwarm, Schauspieler (= Obsession, Stalking)

- zu viel PC-Games, Playstation/X-Box/Wii/Gameboy/Taschenrechner (= Spielsucht)

- zu viel Sport (= übertriebenes Körperbewusstsein)

- zu wenig Sport (= sich gehen lassen, verschlampen)

- zu viel Putzen (= Reinigungszwang)

- zu wenig Putzen (= Messie-Syndrom)

- zu viel Reden (= übersteigertes Mitteilungsbedürfnis)

- zu wenig Reden (= verschlossen und soziale Defizite)

- zu viele Freunde/Freundinnen (= Promiskuität)

- zu wenig Freunde/Freundinnen (= beziehungsgestört)





Die Dosis macht das Gift.





Oops... war das jetzt OT?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also sofern du allein lebst, weiß ich nicht wieso man 200 Euro für Lebensmittel braucht. Ich bin jedenfalls bisher immer bis max. 180 ausgekommen, selbst wenn ich viel Zeug gekauft habe, was man eigentlich nicht braucht, was aber super überteuert ist.
> edit: Wobei ich dazusagen muss dass *ich *eben alleinstehend bin.


naja 180 euro sind 6 euro am tag.

ca 1 euro rühstück
3,50 mittag
2,50 abendbrot
aber kauf dir nur nen smoothi am tag, schon bist bei 8 euro und 240/monat


----------



## Potpotom (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei mich da mal interessieren würde, was du für Lebensmittel im Monat ausgibts. Und ob du alleinstehend bist oder eine Familie ernährst.
> Wenn ich jeden Monat 200 Euro für Lebensmittel ausgeben würde - was ich nicht tue - dann wäre da Platz für Grundlebensmittel aber auch viele Süßigkeiten, teure Getränke usw.
> 
> Also sofern du allein lebst, weiß ich nicht wieso man 200 Euro für Lebensmittel braucht. Ich bin jedenfalls bisher immer bis max. 180 ausgekommen, selbst wenn ich viel Zeug gekauft habe, was man eigentlich nicht braucht, was aber super überteuert ist.
> edit: Wobei ich dazusagen muss dass *ich *eben alleinstehend bin.


Wir sind zu dritt in unserem Haushalt... also eine Famillie. 

Ich kaufe jetzt nicht unbedingt die teuersten Sachen sondern die, die mir schmecken. Ich muss gestehen, ich gucke nicht auf die Preise oder dergleichen und könnte sicherlich viel einsparen wenn ich denn wollte. Also es ist kein Muss, eher ein Möchten.

Tagsüber gehe ich essen, mal in der Kantine und mal beim Italiener, Chinesen, Inder etc. Ich kaufe mein Fleisch bei einer bestimmten Fleischerei in Luxembourg weil es mir dort besonders gut schmeckt, die Nespresso-Cups kosten auch n bissl was und ich kaufe halt Morgens beim Bäcker Croissants und keine tiefgekühlten Aufbackdinger. Viel frisches Obst und Gemüse, Säfte, Milch und Eier vom Bauern um die Ecke - gerne auch mal Schokolade vom Neuhaus, das sind alles so Kleinigkeiten die sich aufsummieren. Ich weiss jetzt nicht wieviel genau, aber wir geben schon einiges für Lebens- und Genussmittel aus.

Man braucht das sicher nicht zum Leben und das wollte ich auch nicht aussagen falls das so rüberkam. 

EDIT: Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass Lux einfach mal schweineteuer ist... kann man nicht wirklich mit einem Lidl in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vergleichen. 

EDIT2: Summe entfernt...


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Klamüsern wir das noch weiter auseinander, stellen wir fest, dass niemand von Pixeln oder beispielsweise Händewaschen &#150; also H[sub]2[/sub]O &#150; wirklich „abhängig" werden kann, da wir keine stoff- oder substanzgebundene Mittel haben, die physische Entzugserscheinungen zufolge hätten.
> 
> 
> Was unterm Strich bleibt, ist *exzessives Verhalten*.


Falsch. Grad WoW und andere MMO sind so aufgebaut, dass mit einem gewissen Aufwand eine gewisse Belohnung erhält. Durch jede Belohnung, die wir als solche empfinden, werden in unserem Belohnungszentrum Stoffe ausgeschüttet, die in uns Glücksgefühle auslösen. Genau von diesen Belohnungen kann man schlussendlich auch abhängig werden. Insofern: Ja, man kann durchaus WoW-süchtig werden.
Weitere Infos zum Belohnungszentrum findest Du im Artikel zum Nukleus accumbens


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Und ich denke, genau das ist es, warum gemeint wurde, dass der Begriff Sucht in dem Fall schwer zu definieren ist. Endorphine, also Glückshormone, werden nämlich bei sehr vielen Gelegenheiten ausgeschüttet.. zB auch beim Sport. Wenn jemand jetzt drei Stunden am Tag laufen geht, udn das täglich, ist er dann süchtig? Sagen di emeisten nein. Wenn er drei Stunden am Tag zockt, was von der Ausschüttung der Hormonoe her denselben Effekt hat (das gesundheitliche lassen wir mal außer Acht, wobei drei Stunden laufen sicher für die Gelenke nicht sehr toll ist), ist er dann süchtig? Sagen viele ja. 
Meines Wissens nach schüttet sogar das Essen von Schokolade Glückshormone aus... Also DARAN würde ich die Sucht nun nicht festklammern.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Falsch. Grad WoW und andere MMO sind so aufgebaut, dass mit einem gewissen Aufwand eine gewisse Belohnung erhält. Durch jede Belohnung, die wir als solche empfinden, werden in unserem Belohnungszentrum Stoffe ausgeschüttet, die in uns Glücksgefühle auslösen. Genau von diesen Belohnungen kann man schlussendlich auch abhängig werden. Insofern: Ja, man kann durchaus WoW-süchtig werden.
> Weitere Infos zum Belohnungszentrum findest Du im Artikel zum Nukleus accumbens



Wobei das natürlich immer im Verhältnis zum Rest gesehen werden muss.

Hat der Mensch keine Alternativen, kann er von so etwas wie "Spiel-Belohnungen" natürlich süchtig werden. Bei jemandem, der im RL genug "Belohnungen" oder nennen wir es besser Bestätigung erhält, sind Spiel-Belohnungen zweitrangig so dass die Person auch gar nicht süchtig werden kann. Erst aufgrund von Mangelerscheinungen im echten Alltag wird der WoW (oder anderes MMO)-Alltag zur "Sucht".


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei das natürlich immer im Verhältnis zum Rest gesehen werden muss.
> 
> Hat der Mensch keine Alternativen, kann er von so etwas wie "Spiel-Belohnungen" natürlich süchtig werden. Bei jemandem, der im RL genug "Belohnungen" oder nennen wir es besser Bestätigung erhält, sind Spiel-Belohnungen zweitrangig so dass die Person auch gar nicht süchtig werden kann. Erst aufgrund von Mangelerscheinungen im echten Alltag wird der WoW (oder anderes MMO)-Alltag zur "Sucht".



Okay, vergesst meinen Beitrag, Konov h at wesentlich besser ausgedrückt, was ich angedeutet hab.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ich denke, genau das ist es, warum gemeint wurde, dass der Begriff Sucht in dem Fall schwer zu definieren ist. Endorphine, also Glückshormone, werden nämlich bei sehr vielen Gelegenheiten ausgeschüttet.. zB auch beim Sport. Wenn jemand jetzt drei Stunden am Tag laufen geht, udn das täglich, ist er dann süchtig? Sagen di emeisten nein. Wenn er drei Stunden am Tag zockt, was von der Ausschüttung der Hormonoe her denselben Effekt hat (das gesundheitliche lassen wir mal außer Acht, wobei drei Stunden laufen sicher für die Gelenke nicht sehr toll ist), ist er dann süchtig? Sagen viele ja.
> Meines Wissens nach schüttet sogar das Essen von Schokolade Glückshormone aus... Also DARAN würde ich die Sucht nun nicht festklammern.



Da finde ich z.B. schon, dass Laufen bzw. Sport generell auch eine "Sucht" sein kann.

Ich hab z.B. zu meiner Anfang-Laufzeit fast jeden Tag viel abgerissen an Kilometern.
Das war sicherlich auch nicht gerade sinnvoll.

Mittlerweile sind die Glückshormone beim Laufen weniger geworden, von daher belasse ich es bei 2-3 Mal die Woche. Ab und zu "brauche" ich es aber auf jedenfall!

edit:



Manaori schrieb:


> Okay, vergesst meinen Beitrag, Konov h at wesentlich besser ausgedrückt, was ich angedeutet hab.




 Danke das ist aber lieb von dir


----------



## Saalia (11. Mai 2011)

ich find 200 euro schon recht wenig im monat zum leben. grad die rechnung eine seite vorher:

1 Euro Frühstück
3,50 Mittag
2,50 Abendessen

ist schon sehr knapp kalkuliert. Aktuell bin ich azubi und hab auch nur knapp 200 euro im monat über und es klappt auch.. aber da gibts öfters mal nur nudeln mit tomatensauce um hinzukommen ^^

grad nen anständiges stück fleisch aufm tisch, dazu bisschen gemüse und die 3,50 werden schon knapp, und ich bin nun nicht grad unbegabt was die handhabung der gerätschaften in der küche angeht.

Aber ich esse auch viel viel zu gerne


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Mai 2011)

200&#8364; nur für Essen reichen locker. Muss man halt mal auf Markenartikel verzichten und im Aldi/Netto/Lidl etc. einkaufen und auf die Preise achten. In meiner Studenten-WG kaufen wir teilweise für unter 100&#8364; im Monat essen und Wasser für 2 Personen ein...und da gibts gern mal größere Portionen auf den Teller 

Mal ein kleines Beispiel, wie man wirklich gut sparen kann beim Essen:

1 kg-Packung Mehl + Hefe 30cent
1 Packung Tomatensoße 50cent
2 Packungen geriebener Gouda 2,50&#8364; 
2 Packungen Schinken/Salami 1,50&#8364;
Gewürze schlage ich mal mit 10cent auf

Macht zusammen 4,90&#8364; und das ganze gibt 5-6 Pizzableche von ca. 28cm Durchmesser. Da essen mein Mitbewohner und Ich Mittags, Abends und am nächsten Morgen noch davon und es schmeckt einfach 100 mal besser als diese fertigen Tiefkühlpizzas, wo eine im Schnitt bei 2&#8364; liegt...
Man muss eben etwas Zeit für die Zubereitung investieren, aber die hat man ja im beschriebenen Szenario zu genüge.


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Mai 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Man muss eben etwas Zeit für die Zubereitung investieren, aber die hat man ja im beschriebenen Szenario zu genüge.



Eigentlich eher nein, weil WoW  
Aber das mit der Pizza mache ich auch sehr oft. Ein selbstgemachter Hefeteig ist die Macht! Da kommt einfach keine TK-Pizza ran!


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> 200€ nur für Essen reichen locker. Muss man halt mal auf Markenartikel verzichten und im Aldi/Netto/Lidl etc. einkaufen und auf die Preise achten. In meiner Studenten-WG kaufen wir teilweise für unter 100€ im Monat essen und Wasser für 2 Personen ein...und da gibts gern mal größere Portionen auf den Teller
> 
> Mal ein kleines Beispiel, wie man wirklich gut sparen kann beim Essen:
> 
> ...



Das ist nen gutes Beispiel, allerdings muss man bedenken dass man auch nicht morgens, mittags und abends nur Pizza essen will.

Ich mach das ab und zu dass ich mir eine Pizza kommen lasse und die reicht dann für 2 Mahlzeiten, das ist mir dann aber auch genug.
Wenn ich z.B. Nudeln koche mit Bolognese Soße, sprich Hackfleisch o.ä., dann reicht das auch für 2 Mahlzeiten, weil man ja logischerweise nicht 500g Hack in einer Mahlzeit auffuttert.
genausowenig eine ganze Packung Spaghetti.


----------



## Sty (11. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich zugeben, für meine Verhältnisse würden die 200 Euro maximal zwei Wochen reichen.
Es mag sicherlich möglich sein, bzw. früher habe ich das ohne Probleme selbst geschafft aber so wie sich das momentan abzeichnet ... zumindest bei mir. Never


----------



## Jordin (11. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Falsch. Grad WoW und andere MMO sind so aufgebaut, dass mit einem gewissen Aufwand eine gewisse Belohnung erhält. Durch jede Belohnung, die wir als solche empfinden, werden in unserem Belohnungszentrum Stoffe ausgeschüttet, die in uns Glücksgefühle auslösen. Genau von diesen Belohnungen kann man schlussendlich auch abhängig werden. Insofern: Ja, man kann durchaus WoW-süchtig werden.



Ja, ja, ist richtig. Wir sind einer Meinung, du verstehst mich nur falsch ^^

 Ich meinte, dass man nicht wirklich von (Computern [Spielsucht], Büchern [Lern- oder Lesesucht], Schuhe [Kaufsucht], Ejakulat [Sexsucht]) abhängig werden kann, weil es eben keinen Stoff gibt (wie Alkohol, Heroin, Cannabis), wonach der Körper (!) verlangt. Man ist „nur" süchtig nach einem nicht-substanzgebundenen Verhalten. Das Ganze spielt sich im Kopf und in der Psyche ab – kann aber ab und an auch klassische körperliche Sucht-Erscheinungen zufolge haben, logisch.


 Deswegen nenne ich es grundsätzlich nicht Sucht oder Abhängigkeit sondern *exzessives Verhalten*, weil es so stigmatisierend ist.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ist richtig. Wir sind einer Meinung, du verstehst mich nur falsch ^^
> 
> Ich meinte, dass man nicht wirklich von (Computern [Spielsucht], Büchern [Lern- oder Lesesucht], Schuhe [Kaufsucht], Ejakulat [Sexsucht]) abhängig werden kann, weil es eben keinen Stoff gibt (wie Alkohol, Heroin, Cannabis), wonach der Körper (!) verlangt. Man ist „nur" süchtig nach einem nicht-substanzgebundenen Verhalten. Das Ganze spielt sich im Kopf und in der Psyche ab – kann aber ab und an auch klassische körperliche Sucht-Erscheinungen zufolge haben, logisch.
> 
> ...




Klingt einleuchtend und haste auch gut erklärt, würde ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## MrBrownie (11. Mai 2011)

also ich glaub ich würd des nicht überstehen weil mir wow keinen spaß macht


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ist richtig. Wir sind einer Meinung, du verstehst mich nur falsch ^^
> 
> Ich meinte, dass man nicht wirklich von (Computern [Spielsucht], Büchern [Lern- oder Lesesucht], Schuhe [Kaufsucht], Ejakulat [Sexsucht]) abhängig werden kann, weil es eben keinen Stoff gibt (wie Alkohol, Heroin, Cannabis), wonach der Körper (!) verlangt. Man ist „nur" süchtig nach einem nicht-substanzgebundenen Verhalten. Das Ganze spielt sich im Kopf und in der Psyche ab – kann aber ab und an auch klassische körperliche Sucht-Erscheinungen zufolge haben, logisch.
> 
> ...


Exzessives Verhalten ist aber trotzdem nicht richtig. Eine Sucht ist nunmal eine Sucht, ob sie nun durch eine physische oder eine psychische Abhängigkeit gestützt wird, spielt dabei gar keine Rolle. Oder würdest Du auch sagen, psychische Krankheiten seien keine Krankheiten, weil sie keine körperlichen Ursachen haben?


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Exzessives Verhalten ist aber trotzdem nicht richtig. Eine Sucht ist nunmal eine Sucht, ob sie nun durch eine physische oder eine psychische Abhängigkeit gestützt wird, spielt dabei gar keine Rolle. Oder würdest Du auch sagen, psychische Krankheiten seien keine Krankheiten, weil sie keine körperlichen Ursachen haben?



Aber in erster Linie hat sie es doch durch die stigmatisierend wirkende Ausdrucksweise begründet, das finde ich durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2011)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass der Ausdruck "Sucht" oder von mir aus "Abhängigkeit" durch den Ausdruck "exzessives Verhalten" schlichtweg verharmlost wird, was einfach nicht ok ist.


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

VGon diesem Standpunkt gesehen kann allerdings alles süchtig machen, was irgendwie Endorphine ausschüttet (eine Theorie, der ich durchaus anhänge). Weil fast alles, was der Mensch tut, auf die eine oder andere Weise das Belohnungssystem benutzt... ist nunmal der größte Antrieb, etwas zu tun. 
Darum bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass der Begriff Sucht gerade in diesem Zeitalter, wo es nicht nur körperlich abhängend machende Drogen gibt, sondern auch alles andere zur Verfügung steht (internet, Handys, Fernsehen... Schokolade, um mal die Beispiele von vorhin zu benutzen), neu definiert, bzw anders definiert gehört. Auchwe, il es gerade bei Sachen wie Internet oder auch Sport schwierig ist, zwischen der Stufe Gewöhnung (wenn man jetzt das Stufenmodell der Sucht nimmt), und der nächsten Stufe des... KOmpensierens? Mir fällt gerade der Begriff nicht ein... also, dass man es benutzt, um andere Defizite, Kummer, etc, zu kompensieren und sich davon abzulenken... und danach der Stufe der Sucht zu unterschieden.

Ich glaube, ich bin schon wieder viel zu kompliziert.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass der Ausdruck "Sucht" oder von mir aus "Abhängigkeit" durch den Ausdruck "exzessives Verhalten" schlichtweg verharmlost wird, was einfach nicht ok ist.



Naja, es ging ja gerade darum den Ausdruck "Sucht" in seiner Bedeutung "abzuschwächen", weil alle "Suchtis" in einen Topf geschmissen werden.


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin schon wieder viel zu kompliziert.



Naja, Du bist ne Frau, die denken im Allgemeinen komplizierter als Männer. Nix böse gemeint und so. 
Aber ich schließe mich Jordins Meinung an, sehe das mit Sucht und exzessivem Verhalten ähnlich. Aber ich glaube, wir diskutieren hier extrem weit vom Thema entfernt herum, oder?


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Naja, Du bist ne Frau, die denken im Allgemeinen komplizierter als Männer. Nix böse gemeint und so.
> Aber ich schließe mich Jordins Meinung an, sehe das mit Sucht und exzessivem Verhalten ähnlich. Aber ich glaube, wir diskutieren hier extrem weit vom Thema entfernt herum, oder?



Na dann ist ja gut >D 
Aber ja, Jordin hat es sehr schönausgedrückt


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2011)

@te das ganze ergibt hinten und vorne keinen Sinn 

200 euro im monat fürs essen sollte eigentlich machbar sein
nur was ist mit den ganzen anderen kosten 

zu wow wenn du einen pc mit Internet hast musst ja nicht nur wow zocken wenn du legal bleiben willst kannst tonnenweise f2p Titel zocken und sonstige freeware oder halt illegal saugen dann kannst auch alles andere zocken


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Naja, Du bist ne Frau, die denken im Allgemeinen komplizierter als Männer. Nix böse gemeint und so.
> Aber ich schließe mich Jordins Meinung an, sehe das mit Sucht und exzessivem Verhalten ähnlich. Aber ich glaube, wir diskutieren hier extrem weit vom Thema entfernt herum, oder?



Naja, das ist so eine Frage... es geht ja prinzipiell darum, ob man sich das vom TE vorgeschriebene Szenario vorstellen kann.

Das können die meisten sicherlich nicht. Nun stellte sich allerdings zusätzlich die Frage, wie es überhaupt soweit kommen kann, wo wir dann beim Thema Suchtkrankheiten wären.


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Boah das ist langweilig. Ich möchte lieber weiter gegen harz4-Mißbrauch und staatliche Abzocke wettern, da gibt es genug altbekannte Killerphrasen, mit denen man nix falschmachen kann - und obwohl keinen Plan kann man mit Wiederholungen aus der Presse trotzdem gebildet dastehen.

Diese Drogenthemen mit Sucht und Endorphine (oder wie dieses synthetische Zeugs heisst) gehören doch zum Stammtisch


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Boah das ist langweilig. Ich möchte lieber weiter gegen harz4-Mißbrauch und staatliche Abzocke wettern, da gibt es genug altbekannte Killerphrasen, mit denen man nix falschmachen kann - und obwohl keinen Plan kann man mit Wiederholungen aus der Presse trotzdem gebildet dastehen.
> 
> Diese Drogenthemen mit Sucht und Endorphine (oder wie dieses synthetische Zeugs heisst) gehören doch zum Stammtisch



Ich dachte buffed wäre ein Stammtisch?


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Boah das ist langweilig. Ich möchte lieber weiter gegen harz4-Mißbrauch und staatliche Abzocke wettern, da gibt es genug altbekannte Killerphrasen, mit denen man nix falschmachen kann - und obwohl keinen Plan kann man mit Wiederholungen aus der Presse trotzdem gebildet dastehen.
> 
> Diese Drogenthemen mit Sucht und Endorphine (oder wie dieses synthetische Zeugs heisst) gehören doch zum Stammtisch



Synthetisches Zeugs... eh m.. kleiner Ausflug in die Biologie: Endorphine, Dopamine, etc pp sind Hormone, die der Körper in bestimmten Situationen ausschüttet (belohnungszentrum im Gehirn und so)

Offtopic ende.


----------



## Terrascream (11. Mai 2011)

Mir persönlich wäre das zu flach, so ein Leben.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin finde ich den Thread ziemlich bescheuert, ich meine WTF wie kommt man auf so eine Frage? o.O
Also auf ein so "unrealistisches" Szenario...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Spätestens mit 40 erleidet man eh einen Herz-Kollaps wegen Verfettung.


----------



## Jordin (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Spätestens mit 40 erleidet man eh einen Herz-Kollaps wegen Verfettung.



Unbegründet. Plakativ. Verallgemeinernd. Falsch.


 Wer Rock-Musik hört, nimmt Drogen.

 Wer Egoshooter spielt, läuft irgendwann Amok.

 Alle Ossis sind Rechts.

 Moslems sind Terroristen. 

 Schwule wollen nur dein Hinterteil.

 Blondinen sind dumm.

 Biertrinker auch. 

 Harz IV-Empfänger sind faul.

 Männliche Kindergärtner sind pädophil.

 Dicke sind willensschwach.

 Männer wollen immer nur das eine.

Alle Frauen sind Schlampen.

 Rothaarige haben keine Seele.

 Brillenträger sind klug.




 Jaja, 5 Euro ins Phrasenschweinchen


----------



## xdave78 (11. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> naja 180 euro sind 6 euro am tag.
> 
> ca 1 euro rühstück
> 3,50 mittag
> ...


Hmm 3,5+2,5+1=6?
Naja ich weiss ja ma nich...1&#8364; da musst du ja schon 300g brot und ne halbe Packung Käse/Wurst essen. Mag sein,dass das für Leute hinkommt die tgl zu MCes gehen. Auch die 3,50 und die 2,50...wenn ich ma rechne dass meine Freundin zB am Wochenende meist frisch kocht kostet das meist so alles in Allem 10-15 &#8364;(Fleisch, Beilage, Gemüse) was Sie dazu hernimmt. Davon könne wir aber mit 3 Leuten 2 Tage essen. Nagut 2,5 Leute^^ Bei den 2,50 Abendessen sind ja dann auch schon 2 Flaschen Bier mit drin. Und irgendwelchen -sorry -Schmarotzern (abhängen und den ganzen Tag zocken ist ja nix Anderes) jeden Tag nen Smoothie zu zahlen muss auch nich sein. 6&#8364; ist schon recht großzügig wenn man bedenkt, dass man dafürnix tun muss. Noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gabs gar nix fürs nix tun... (wie gesagt, es gibt Solche und Solche...)

Klingt zwar für manche krass, aber ist meine Meinung.wenn man arbeiten geht bekommt man auch nix geschenkt..im Gegenteil überall werden Wege gefunden Einem noch mehr aus dre Tasche zu ziehen. Wenn man sich im Gegenzug nie bemüht hat was auf die Beine zu stellen und nach der Schule zum Hartzie wird bekommt man Wohnung, Kleidung, Essen und sogar Möbel für umme (und kann sich sogar beim Amt beschweren, dass es nicht mal für nen Smoothie am Tag reicht - unerwähnt dessen,dass man ja DSL und ein MMO Abo hat). Wie gesagt, denjenigen die unverschuldet in der Situation sind gönn ich das alles und noch mehr...aber dem Rest würd ich die Leistung für jede nicht wahrgenommene Chance und jeden verpassten Termin um 25&#8364; kürzen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Unbegründet. Plakativ. Verallgemeinernd. Falsch.



Danke, dass du mir nun sagst, was ich damit sagen wollte.


----------



## Unkas72 (11. Mai 2011)

wenn man Themen wie Freundin und Familie und Reisen und gut Essen abgeschrieben hat, mag dieses Lebensmodell funktionieren...


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Spätestens mit 40 erleidet man eh einen Herz-Kollaps wegen Verfettung.


Darauf kann ich nur antworten: Lieber satt an nem gesunden Herzinfarkt sterben, als hungrig vom Auto überfahren werden


----------



## Zangor (12. Mai 2011)

Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus WoW. Man kann sicherlich von 200 Euro im Monat leben, aber wenn man nicht unbedingt muss, warum sollte man das wollen? Im Moment finde ich den Content auch nicht so fesselnd, als dass ich einen ganzen Monat lang nur WoW zocken wollte.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2011)

Zangor schrieb:


> ...warum sollte man das wollen?


Na damit man ausschlafen kann, nicht arbeiten braucht und WoW zocken kann...


----------



## Budegirl (12. Mai 2011)

Ich will auch noch texten, bevor hier der Schließer kommt!! =)


Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit 200 Oi´s im Monat und nem bezahlten Acc auskommen.
Da wären sogar noch die zwei Tüten im Monat mit drin. (Zähl ich jetzt einfach mal zu Nahrungsmittel, wenn Raucher ihre Zigaretten auch dazu zählen)


Und ich spiele auch sehr gerne und lange WoW. Aber gleich drüber nachdenken, einen Monat oder länger nur mit dem Spiel und Essen verbringen?
Das ist doch zuviel?!?

Zum Glück hab ich noch kein WoW gespielt, als ich arbeitslos war. So hatte ich genügend Zeit, mir nen Job zu suchen (bzw. bei mir war es die Vorbereitung auf die Selbstständigkeit!)


Aber wie viele der anderen Vorposter vor mir, es wäre mittlerweile wahrscheinlich viel zu schnell langweilig, sich mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, wenn man die zeitliche Möglichkeit hätte.
Zudem tut mir immer so schnell der linke Ellbogen weh, wenn ich zocke 

Um zum Punkt zu kommen: Für mich wäre das nix. Da könnte mich Blizzard ja gleich als Berufsspieler einsetzen und dafür bezahlen, das ich zocke ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Darauf kann ich nur antworten: Lieber satt an nem gesunden Herzinfarkt sterben, als hungrig vom Auto überfahren werden


sportler leben nicht länger, sie sterben nur gesünder^^


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

Gesunde Menschen ersparen der Allgemeinheit etliche Millionen für medizinische Eingriffe die ein sich sehr ungesund lebender Mensch oft in Anspruch nehmen muss.

Ein Mittelweg für alle, das wärs doch -  einen Monat lang nur WoW zocken und auf Sparflamme leben gehört da sicher nicht zu.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gesunde Menschen ersparen der Allgemeinheit etliche Millionen für medizinische Eingriffe die ein sich sehr ungesund lebender Mensch oft in Anspruch nehmen muss.



Das ist falsch. Menschen die ungesund leben ersparen der Allgemeinheit etliche Millionen.

Mit die höchsten medizinischen Kosten entstehen durch die Pflege von Demenzkranken. Raucher, Trinker, extrem fettleibige etc. werden sehr viel seltener demenzkrank  weil sie im Durchschnitt schlicht und ergreifend früher sterben.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mit die höchsten medizinischen Kosten entstehen durch die Pflege von Demenzkranken. Raucher, Trinker, extrem fettleibige etc. werden sehr viel seltener demenzkrank  weil sie im Durchschnitt schlicht und ergreifend früher sterben.


Öhm... nee. Natürlich ist die Pflege ein grosser Part in den Gesundheitsausgaben, aber der kausale Zusammenhang zwischen früher sterbenden ungesund lebenden und gesund lebenden Menschen ist nicht gegeben. Nicht nur der eigenen Verstand sondern auch etliche Studien belegen die hohen Kosten durch ungesundes Leben (Ernährung, Verhalten etc.) auch - entsprechende Studien folgen wenn gewünscht.

Wie dem auch sei... hier hast du schonmal die Gesundheitsausgaben: Deutschland, Jahre, Leistungsarten.

Hier so zu tun, als wäre ungesund leben cooler mag der Realität entsprechen, das macht es aber nicht besser.

Weia, sowas von OffTopic... tut mir leid.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist jetzt so nicht besonders aussagekräftig.

Du musst natürlich auch Kosten für Medikamente, Ärzte, Krankenhäuser etc. für ältere Menschen  dazurechnen. Fakt ist nun mal, dass die Gesundheitskosten umso höher sind je älter ein Mensch wird und mit zunehmendem Alter nicht linear sondern exponentiell steigen. Und ein weiterer Fakt ist, dass Raucher im Schnitt früher sterben und daher im Alter weniger kosten. 

Wenn von heute auf morgen alle Raucher aufhören würden zu rauchen, würde das langfristig die Krankenkassen höher belasten. 

Aber btt: ich würde wahnsinnig werden wenn ich 

a: nur 200 Euro im Monat für Lebensmittel hätte  und 
b: einen Monat nichts anderes tun dürfte als WoW spielen


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> a: nur 200 Euro im Monat für Lebensmittel hätte und
> b: einen Monat nichts anderes tun dürfte als WoW spielen



Wobei zwischen "nicht dürfen" und "wollen" ein nicht unerheblicher Unterschied besteht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Mai 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn von heute auf morgen alle Raucher aufhören würden zu rauchen, würde das langfristig die Krankenkassen höher belasten.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass kein Raucher einfach so in Ruhe und Frieden stirbt? Eine Krebsbehandlung ist schweineteuer und andere Therapien sind auch nicht gerade günstig. Jeder Raucher, mit dem es aufgrund der Zigaretten zum Ende geht, kostet jede Menge Kohle. Beine abnehmen, Chemo, Herzschrittmacher, Entzugtherapie, ständige Kontrolltermine etc.

Es würde die Kassen deutlich entlasten.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2011)

OMG! Jetzt werden die buffed-Forenuser zu Pflege und Gesundheitsexperten.


----------



## The Reptil (12. Mai 2011)

Utopie modus an
ich bin sowieso dafür Geld und Besitz abzuschaffen 
für jeden eine einheitliche Grundversorgung einzurichten und wenn jemand was extra haben will muss er auch extra was für die Gesellschaft leisten
Utopie modus aus 

wegen dem rauchen finde ich sollte man schön langsam darüber nachdenken den misst ganz zu verbieten so ist das ganze ja nur abzocken und gängeln der Raucher


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

> Das ist jetzt so nicht besonders aussagekräftig.
> 
> Du musst natürlich auch Kosten für Medikamente, Ärzte, Krankenhäuser etc. für ältere Menschen  dazurechnen. Fakt ist nun mal, dass die Gesundheitskosten umso höher sind je älter ein Mensch wird und mit zunehmendem Alter nicht linear sondern exponentiell steigen. Und ein weiterer Fakt ist, dass Raucher im Schnitt früher sterben und daher im Alter weniger kosten.
> 
> Wenn von heute auf morgen alle Raucher aufhören würden zu rauchen, würde das langfristig die Krankenkassen höher belasten.


Die Statistik ist sehr aussagekräftig weil Medikamente, Ärzte, Krankenhäuser etc.pp. eingerechnet sind.

***

Nein würde es nicht... ein Raucher der früher stirbt als der Durchschnitt, der stirbt an einer Krankheit, und die Behandlung verschlingt mehr als die Masse der gesünder lebenden Menschen im weiteren Verlauf ihres Lebens nötig haben - auch wenn altersbedingte Krankheiten behandelt werden.

Desweiteren stirbt nicht jeder ungesund lebende Mensch früher als der Durchschnitt - dank der medizinischen Möglichkeiten die mit einem hohen Aufwand für jeden von uns betrieben wird. Dabei völlig egal ob gesunde oder ungesunde Lebensweise und das ist ja auch gut so! Wie du sagst, es ist Fakt das Raucher früher sterben... das sie bis dahin aber weniger Kosten zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit verursacht haben ist maximal Wunschdenken der Tabakindustrie und fernab der Realität.

@xdave78
Stell dir mal vor, es gibt Foren-User die sich auch mit anderen Themen beschäftigen.


----------



## Terrascream (12. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> OMG! Jetzt werden die buffed-Forenuser zu Pflege und Gesundheitsexperten.



Sei doch froh das du etwas Bildung abbekommst, die Ironie an der Geschichte ist nur das 90% des Pflegepersonals raucht...
Wie stolz ich bin das ich zu den anderen 10% gehöre o.o''


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> OMG! Jetzt werden die buffed-Forenuser zu Pflege und Gesundheitsexperten.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir so ist, aber die meisten hier werden auch einer Arbeit nachgehen oder sich anderweitig über solche Themen informieren.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Mai 2011)

Raucher zahlen Milliaren an Steuern pro Jahr.
Ergo = Weniger Raucher, mehr Kosten für alle.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Raucher zahlen Milliaren an Steuern pro Jahr.
> Ergo = Weniger Raucher, mehr Kosten für alle.



Nur, dass die Steuern nicht im geringsten die Pflegekosten decken.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2011)

Mein Gott wie ein Thema abschweifen kann.
Zum totlachen.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur, dass die Steuern nicht im geringsten die Pflegekosten decken.



Ihr Nichtraucher tut so, als würdet ihr die Behandlung bezahlen.
Soll sowas wie Krankenkassen geben, die fast jeder Raucher selbst bezahlt.


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2011)

> Letztendlich fielen für die gesunde, schlanke Gruppe Behandlungskosten von rund 417.000 Dollar (281.000 Euro) ab einem Alter von 20 Jahren an. Bei den Übergewichtigen wurde ein Betrag von 371.000 Dollar (250.000 Euro) ermittelt, bei Rauchern nur rund 326.000 Dollar (220.000 Euro).


 Quelle: Die Welt



Also sind Raucher schonmal günstiger für die Krankenkassen als andere Patientenkreise. Und dazu kommt noch unsere ehöhte Steuerzahlung - ich glaub um die 15 Mrd waren es.
Vielleicht sollte ich wieder anfangen mit Rauchen und unserem Staate was gutes zu tun


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn man sich die Studie und dessen Annahmen durchliest wirkt das Ganze schon weit sinniger...

Hier geht es zur zusammengefassten Studie...


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2011)

> Therefore, successful prevention of obesity and smoking would result in lower health-care costs in the short run (assuming no costs of prevention), but in the long run they would result in higher costs.





ist mein englisch zu schlecht oder missinterpretiere ich da irgendwas? ^^


----------



## Jester (12. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> ist mein englisch zu schlecht oder missinterpretiere ich da irgendwas? ^^



Normalerweise halte ich das Kostargument auch immer gerne in die Höhe, grade wenn es darum geht, irgendwelche grünen Spinner zu verägern. Aber in diesem Punkt ist es absolut falsch und verwerflich, auf den Kosten herumzureiten! Denn was würde, so man denn die Idee der Kostensenkung im Gesundheitswesen weiterführen würde, die Kosten besser senken als z.b. das Zurückfahren der Pflege für Behinderte und alte Menschen? Wer früher stirbt, ist kürzer krank und wer kürzer krank ist, brauch keine kostspieligen Behandlungen
Dennoch muss hier der Mensch im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Kosten, man sollte also die langfristig höheren Kosten in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## Ol@f (13. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Quelle: Die Welt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Du zitierst "Die Welt"
2. Viel zu undifferenziert.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ihr Nichtraucher tut so, als würdet ihr die Behandlung bezahlen.
> Soll sowas wie Krankenkassen geben, die fast jeder Raucher selbst bezahlt.


Hier nochmal das einfache Prinzip einer Krankenkasse:
Viele Leute bezahlen Geld an die KK, damit wenige Leute die wirklich teuren Krankheiten und Unfälle bezahlen können. Würde jeder nur seine eignen Krankheiten und Unfälle bezahlen, wäre eine KK gar nicht nötig. Ausserdem könnte sich dann kaum mehr jemand ne Operation leisten. Insofern: Jap, die Nichtraucher bezahlen die Behandlung der Raucher


----------



## Hubautz (13. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Insofern: Jap, die Nichtraucher bezahlen die Behandlung der Raucher



Das ist ja grundsätzlich erst mal richtig. Die Raucher sterben aber in der Regel wesentlich früher als die Nichtraucher. Lungenkrebs hat normalerweise eine sehr ungünstige Prognose. Ich behaupte lediglich dass, wenn die Raucher nicht rauchen würden, sie länger leben würden und damit andere und höhere Kosten verursachen würden, Alles natürlich im Durchschnitt.

Man müsste direkt vergleichen was meinetwegen 1 Million Raucher  und 1 Million 80-90 jährige „kosten".

Wobei jetzt in keinster Weise angedeutet werden soll, dass irgendwelche Menschen aufgrund ihrer Lebensführung, ihres Alters, oder aus sonstigen Gründen weniger Recht auf medizinische Behandlung haben sollten – es ging lediglich um einen neutralen Kostenvergleich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ja grundsätzlich erst mal richtig. Die Raucher sterben aber in der Regel wesentlich früher als die Nichtraucher. Lungenkrebs hat normalerweise eine sehr ungünstige Prognose. Ich behaupte lediglich dass, wenn die Raucher nicht rauchen würden, sie länger leben würden und damit andere und höhere Kosten verursachen würden, Alles natürlich im Durchschnitt.
> 
> Man müsste direkt vergleichen was meinetwegen 1 Million Raucher und 1 Million 80-90 jährige &#8222;kosten".
> 
> Wobei jetzt in keinster Weise angedeutet werden soll, dass irgendwelche Menschen aufgrund ihrer Lebensführung, ihres Alters, oder aus sonstigen Gründen weniger Recht auf medizinische Behandlung haben sollten &#8211; es ging lediglich um einen neutralen Kostenvergleich.



Ich wiederhole mich noch mal: Lungenkrebs gehört zu den teuersten Erkrankungen. Raucher kosten die Kassen jede Menge. Es gibt ja noch dutzende andere kleinere Leiden, die alle durchs Rauchen mitgetragen werden.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir so ist, aber die meisten hier werden auch einer Arbeit nachgehen oder sich anderweitig über solche Themen informieren.



Naja, ich weiss nicht was das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun hat. Willst Du damit sagen, dass Du auf der Arbeit genug Zeit hast die Apotheken-Rundschau gründlich zu lesen oder wie? Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es irgendwo lächerlich wird wenn man so über Pflege und Gesundheitswesen in einem Thread debattiert - wo doch offensichtlich wird, dass die Beteiligten davon soviel Ahnung haben, wie ich von Biochemie. (zB das Argument, dass JEDER Raucher an Lungenkrebs stirbt zeigt das wohl sehr deutlich). Die ganze Diskussion über Pflegekosten und drumherum ist imo vollkommen haltlos. Ich hab mich damit scheinbar mehr befasst als ihr, weil ich das auf Anhieb erkenne.

Daher würde ich vielleicht doch dazu tendieren, eher wieder in Richtung des ursprünglichen Themas zu lenken.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss nicht was das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun hat. Willst Du damit sagen, dass Du auf der Arbeit genug Zeit hast die Apotheken-Rundschau gründlich zu lesen oder wie? Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es irgendwo lächerlich wird wenn man so über Pflege und Gesundheitswesen in einem Thread debattiert - wo doch offensichtlich wird, dass die Beteiligten davon soviel Ahnung haben, wie ich von Biochemie. (zB das Argument, dass JEDER Raucher an Lungenkrebs stirbt zeigt das wohl sehr deutlich.)Daher würde ich vieleicht doch dazu tendieren, eher wieder in Richtung des ursprünglichen Themas zu lenken.


Und woher willst Du wissen, dass wir hier nicht allesamt Biochemiker mit Doktoren-Titel in Medizin sind, die ausserdem die Fachzeitschrift "Was Apotheker wissen müssen" abonniert haben?
Grad hier so im Off-Topic-Bereich sind die interessantesten Leute anzutreffen, mit den interessantesten Hintergründen, die allesamt gerne zocken, so einfach ist das. Das heisst lange nicht, dass hier niemand ne Ahnung von irgendwas Anderem als PC-Spielen hat. Hier hats Arbeitnehmer, Arbeitgeber, Schüler, Studenten, Väter, Mütter, Rocker, HipHoper, Metaller, Raver, Emos, Trolle und was weiss ich nicht alles. Also lass uns doch unsern Spass beim diskutieren


----------



## Potpotom (13. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte noch hinzugfügen, das es mir garnicht primär um Raucher ging sondern einfach um die Kostenfrage zu gesünder und ungesünder lebenden Menschen. 

Fettleibigkeit, Rauchen, Alkoholmißbrauch, Drogen etc.pp. - gesund zu leben heisst ja nicht, nur mit dem Rauchen etc. aufzuhören und keine Süssigkeiten oder dergleichen zu sich zu nehmen, alles im Rahmen. Wer sich nur den Bauch mit FastFood vollschlägt, nur vor dem Rechner sitzt (darum gins hier ja) muss sich doch nicht wundern mit 35 und verstopften Arterien ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert zu werden. Einem gesünder Lebenden Menschen wird das aller Wahscheinlichkeit nach weniger häufig passieren.

Ein kleines Beispiel: Ich trank früher fast ausschliesslich Cola, habe Gemüse nur im Kino gesehen und mich einen Dreck um meine Gesundheit gekümmert. Natürlich war mein Immunsystem völlig im Eimer, ständig erkältet etc.pp. - heute achte ich halt auf meinen Körper und kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal krank war. Das mag alles subjektiv sein, zugegeben.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion über Pflegekosten und drumherum ist imo vollkommen haltlos. Ich hab mich damit scheinbar mehr befasst als ihr, weil ich das auf Anhieb erkenne.


Die Diskussion ist nicht völlig haltlos da die Ausgaben statistisch erfasst sind. Offensichtlich hast du dich garnicht damit befasst und wolltest hier nur mal etwas loswerden. Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> wo doch offensichtlich wird, dass die Beteiligten davon soviel Ahnung haben, wie ich von Biochemie.


Ich weiß nicht wo das offensichtlich ist. 


xdave78 schrieb:


> (zB das Argument, dass JEDER Raucher an Lungenkrebs stirbt zeigt das wohl sehr deutlich).



das hat so weit ich das überblicke kein Mensch behauptet, es ging lediglich um Durchschnittswerte.


xdave78 schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion über Pflegekosten und drumherum ist imo vollkommen haltlos. Ich hab mich damit scheinbar mehr befasst als ihr, weil ich das auf Anhieb erkenne.


Ich habe mich aus familiären Gründen sehr intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigen müssen und würde daher behaupten, dass ich durchaus ein wenig Ahnung davon habe.


xdave78 schrieb:


> Daher würde ich vielleicht doch dazu tendieren, eher wieder in Richtung des ursprünglichen Themas zu lenken.



Das urprüngliche Thema ist doch eigentlich ziemlich bescheuert oder?


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Grad hier so im Off-Topic-Bereich sind die interessantesten Leute anzutreffen, mit den interessantesten Hintergründen, die allesamt gerne zocken, so einfach ist das.



Solang sich dessen jeder bewusst ist, sehe ich auch kein Problem im Diskutieren. 
Wenn aber irgendwelche Schlauschlümpfe anfangen, ihr Halbwissen auf Wikipedia-Niveau als einzig richtige Wahrheit zu verkaufen oder der gemeine Leser dies nicht differenzieren kann und mehr in die nicht-fundierten Theorien hineininterpretiert, wird's … nun ja ... _schwierig_.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Ceywin zB hat sehr wohl behauptet dass JEDER RAUCHER an Lungenkrebs sterben würde, was mit einem langen Leiden und Kosten verbunden wäre. Danahc kam mein Kommentar. Meine Freundin ist Gutachterin im Gesundheitswesen und ich weiss, dass das ganze Pflege- und Gesundheitsthema Thema mit Sicherheit viel zu sensibel und wichtig ist als dass man es hier mit ein paar gezielten Pauschalisierungen und zusammengegoogelten Statistiken zwischen zwei Einträgen im "WoW-Allgemein" Forum abhandeln könnte.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Mai 2011)

Bezogen auf die Frage, ob man mit einem Spiel + der nötigen Freizeit + 213,99€ einen Monat überleben kann, kann man ganz ehrlich nur mit ja antworten. Man könnte sogar mit weniger als 213,99€ überleben, wenn der Rest bezahlt wäre. Die Sache wird aber sehr einseitig betrachtet, denn ein Monat ist etwas anderes als 12 Monate.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich - ich könnte es wirklich nicht. Zuerst hab ich natürlich auch gedacht, dass es ja für nur 1 Monat wäre. Aber ein Monat ist echt lang. Ich weiss noch, dass es Zeiten gab wo ich mal fast 2 Tage am Stück gezockt habe, oder ein paar Tage nacheinander viele Stunden...ausgehend davon, könnte ich es sicher nicht. Ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Einwänden die hier sonst so kamen.


----------



## Rongor (13. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen!
Mal zu Hartz4lern. Vorurteile sind Gift für eine Gemeinschaft, die nur zusammen wirklich stark sein kann!

Ich selbst bin nach 6 Monaten Krankheit aus meinem Beruf ausgeschieden. Ich war gelernter Einzelhandelskaufmann.
Nun bin ich seit über 1,5 Jahren ohne Job, trotz intensiver Suche auch in Branchenfremden Gewerben.

Mittlerweile bin ich 36 Jahre alt. Man sagt mir gern, ich sei für Dies oder Jenes überqualifiziert. (was immer das heißt)
Andersrum bekomme ich nichtmal einen einfachen Kassiererjob, weil mir warscheinlich die üblichen weiblichen Attribute fehlen.

Eigentlich bekäme ich Hartz4. Da ich aber mit meiner Freundin zusammen lebe, bekomme ich null komma garnix.
Sie verdient zuviel. (Bürokraft in einer Anwaltskanzlei)

Da wir dachten, ich bekomme schnell wieder Arbeit, entschieden wir uns diesen gemeinsamen Weg zu gehen.
Nun aber das Größte:
Menschen mit Vollzeitberufen erklärten uns für dumm. Warum?

Wäre ich sofort in eine eigene Wohnung gezogen, hätte ich volle Unterstützung vom Staat bekommen!!!

Ich bin also ein Hartzer ohne Geld, will arbeiten und bekomme nix.
WoW ist mein einziges bezahlbares Hobby, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich das Experiment des TEs in Betracht gezogen hätte!

Auch einer Person die Vollzeit arbeitet, und einen arbeitslosen Partner hat, bleibt kaum noch Geld für Urlaub/Ausgehen etc. ! 
Tatsächlich hätten wir 200&#8364; mehr zur Verfügung, wenn wir heiraten würden.

Der Staat ist ein Witz, genauso wie alle, die gegen Hartzer schreien.

Ihr wisst nicht wie scheisse das Leben sein kann!

Zum Gesundheitssystem:
Dieses System ist so toll, dass bei einer Kassenpatientin, wie meine Oma eine ist, erst gestern Lungenkrebs im 4. Stadium erkannt worden ist!
Und das nach 1,5 Jahren Suche!

Deutschland wird immer mehr zum Land derer, die ordentlich Kohle haben.
Raus aus Europa, zum Osten hin dicht machen, und vieles wird wieder gut.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Naja der letzte Satz ist voll daneben. Das ist sicher nicht die Lösung, auch wenn es die Rechten immer wieder behaupten.

Was deine Situation anbetrifft tuts mir leid das zu hören. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht helfen zu sagen, dass viele junge Leute vielleicht auch scheuen Risiken einzugehen, zB ans andere Ende der Republik umziehen für nen Job, branchenfremde Sachen annehmen und sich so aus Sturheit die Chancen verbauen obwohl sie keinerlei Bindungen haben (Immobilein, Kinder) und dann am Ende sind das Amt, die Gesellschaft oder die Polen Schuld...sorry aber sowas kann ich nicht ab. Ich bin nach wie vor SICHER, dass jeder junge Mensch in Deutschland einen Job bekommen kann, wenn er alles daran setzt.


----------



## Rongor (13. Mai 2011)

Das hat nichts mit "rechts" zu tun.
Die Öffnung der Grenzen nach Osten verschlechtert den ohnehin nicht guten Arbeitsmarkt für alle in Deutschland lebenden Menschen!

Dumpinglöhne werden so nie abgeschafft. Davon kann man vllt. existieren, aber nielmals LEBEN!


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Ach das ist doch alles Quatsch. Ich wohne hier im Bundesland Brandenburg. Also gleich neben Polen und Co. - die Firmen auf billigere Arbeitskräfte schauen haben das schon alles vor Jahren umgesetzt. Hier findest Du kaum einen deutschen Maurer auf nem Bau zB. Das ist schona alles mit dem Entsendungsgesetz (wenn ich mich nicht irre) durchgewesen. 

Wie gesagt, man kann sicher vieles behaupten und es findet sich immer ein Sündenbock wenn man unbedingt einen braucht. Letztlich ist jeder für sein Leben selbst verantwortlich - und eine Aussage dass "der Pole", "der Ukrainer" oder"der Slowene" Schuld daran ist, dass man irgendwann vor verschlossenen Türen steht (was das Leben betrifft) tröstet die Betrroffenen sicher auch nur begrenzte Zeit.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass das jetzt unbedingt auf *Dich* zutrifft!


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Muss es denn unbedingt Vollzeit sein? Würde nicht erstmal eine Teilzeitstelle reichen?

Ich kenne eine Menge Supermärkte, die derzeit händeringend nach neuen Angestellten suchen. Gerade in dem Bereich sollte doch zumindest eine Kleinigkeit möglich sein.

Ansonsten gibt es immer die Möglichkeit, sich fortzubilden. Egal ob im Bereich der Schulabschlüsse, als Student oder als Umschulung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Mai 2011)

Rongor schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "rechts" zu tun.
> Die Öffnung der Grenzen nach Osten verschlechtert den ohnehin nicht guten Arbeitsmarkt für alle in Deutschland lebenden Menschen!
> 
> Dumpinglöhne werden so nie abgeschafft. Davon kann man vllt. existieren, aber nielmals LEBEN!


Das ist ja spätestens ein Thema seit dem 1. Mai diesen Jahres. Selbst die Zeitarbeitsbranche hat Angst vor Arbeitskräften aus dem Osten.

Ansonsten kann ich Deinen oben gemachten Aussagen fast komplett zustimmen. Ich habe berufsbedingt sehr oft mit ähnlich gelagerten Fällen zu tun. Des Weiteren belohnt der Staat mit ALG 2 faule, arbeitsscheue Individuen die sich nie um Altersvorsorge oder ähnliches einen Kopf gemacht haben. Allen Anderen werden bestraft, denn erstens werden Sie mit solchen Leuten in eine Ecke geschoben, erhalten keine Bezüge oder müssen erst das verbrauchen was sie sich lange und mühsam angespart haben. Ja ALG 2 ist sozial ungerecht, trotzdem ist es für viele noch die letzte Chance nicht komplett mittellos in die Armut abzurutschen. Anständig leben kann man alleine mit den Bezügen vom ALG 2 nicht, aber man kann überleben.


----------



## Terrascream (13. Mai 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ja grundsätzlich erst mal richtig. Die Raucher sterben aber in der Regel wesentlich früher als die Nichtraucher. Lungenkrebs hat normalerweise eine sehr ungünstige Prognose. Ich behaupte lediglich dass, wenn die Raucher nicht rauchen würden, sie länger leben würden und damit andere und höhere Kosten verursachen würden, Alles natürlich im Durchschnitt.
> 
> Man müsste direkt vergleichen was meinetwegen 1 Million Raucher  und 1 Million 80-90 jährige „kosten".
> 
> Wobei jetzt in keinster Weise angedeutet werden soll, dass irgendwelche Menschen aufgrund ihrer Lebensführung, ihres Alters, oder aus sonstigen Gründen weniger Recht auf medizinische Behandlung haben sollten – es ging lediglich um einen neutralen Kostenvergleich.



Es ist ja nicht so das allein die Untersuchungen UNSUMMEN kosten gelle? 

Wer sich seinen Körper wissentlich & absichtlich kaputt macht sollte dafür selber zahlen.

Das das den Rauchern nicht passt..ist ja verständlich...

Außerdem was können Menschen dafür das sie altern...der Kostenvergleich ist schon ziemlich schlecht, wa?...Denn Raucher können sehr wohl was dafür das sie später krank werden!


----------



## Doomsta (13. Mai 2011)

eftz schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Thema H4. Jeder der wirklich arbeiten will bekommt auch einen Job. Man muss sich nur anpassen. Deshalb sidn die H4 Sätze gerecht. Sonst würde ja keienr mehr arbeiten sondern wären alle auf H4...



Ich kann dir ein halbes Dutzend Fälle nur aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld nennen wo dies nicht der Fall ist. Sorry, aber das ist reines Wunschdenken .


----------



## Terrascream (13. Mai 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ein halbes Dutzend Fälle nur aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld nennen wo dies nicht der Fall ist. Sorry, aber das ist reines Wunschdenken .



./sign

Die meisten können nicht mal was dafür, aber Schubladendenken ist ja leichter als sich mit dem Thema zu befassen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Mai 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ein halbes Dutzend Fälle nur aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld nennen wo dies nicht der Fall ist. Sorry, aber das ist reines Wunschdenken .


So einfach ist das auch nicht, wie sich das immer anhört.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> ./sign
> 
> Die meisten können nicht mal was dafür, aber Schubladendenken ist ja leichter als sich mit dem Thema zu befassen


Volle Zustimmung, aber leider gibt es ja genug Meinungsmache wie in Publikationen (Bild, RTL Nachmittagsprogramm etc.). Die meisten Leute die so etwas behaupten kennen nur die Negativbeispiele oder haben Job technisch immer Glück gehabt.


----------



## Doomsta (13. Mai 2011)

Ich find es generell ziemlich *dumm *sich über angebliche "schmarotzende" Hartz 4 Empfänger aufzuregen. Das Geld, was dem Staat durch "schmarotzende" Hartz 4 Empfänger durch die Lappen geht ist ein* tausenstel bruchteil* des geldes was durch Steuerhinterziehung der "großen Fische" drauf geht. Es gibt einfach tausende Gründe sich in unserem Kapitalistischen System aufzuregen aber man sollte Prioritäten setzen und bei den Leuten anfangen die, das große geld bewegen. Solltet ihr in der Lage sein selbstständig zudenken (ist heutzutage nicht mehr üblich) dann tut euch nen gefallen, *streicht das schmarotzende Hartz 4 Gesicht von RTL aus euren Köpfen und baut euch nen neues Feindbild auf*. Den steuerhinterziehenden fetten Manager aus Bayern zum Beispiel. http://www.sueddeuts...roase-1.1067694


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Bei RTL sieht man halt nur die tatsächlich faulen Hartzer, die allerdings mit Abstand den geringsten Teil ausmachen. Bei RTL sieht man nie den Ingenieur, der von 3000 netto plötzlich auf 300 runter muss innerhalb eines Jahres. Aber an den denken die Bild-Konsumenten eh nicht. Ist das gleiche wie die derzeitge Hetze gegen die Griechen. 
Heute in der BILD wieder: Die Griechen streiken, während ihr Land den Bach runter geht. Entschuldigung, ich will nicht wissen, was hier los wäre, wenn von staatlicher Seite alle Gehälter brutal gekürzt würden und gleichzeitig alle Steuern steigten. Wären wir dann auch Verrückte - wie die Griechen - wenn wir dagegen protestieren wollten? Wer hat denn Griechenland heruntergewirtschaftet? Der Bauer Apollodorus, der Angestellte Euklid und der Arbeiter Solon? Oder etwa die Politiker und die Banken? Wie UNVERSTÄNDLICH, dass sich das einfache Volk dagegen wehrt. Und da könnt ihr mir jetzt mit Populismus kommen, wie ihr wollt, ich sehe einfach keine Gerechtigkeit darin.


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2011)

Es sind oft die südländisches Typen, die ihre Gefühle nach aussen hin zeigen. Und warum auch nicht ihren Groll gegen die Regierung zeigen? Dennoch "prassen" einige Griechen schön weiter mit Geld, welches sie nicht haben. Und auch ein 14. Monatsgehalt ist doch ein Traum, worauf die Beamten jetzt verzichten dürfen.
Und wir deutschen streiken auch nicht, das gehört nicht zu unseren Tugenden. Selbst wenn der Spritpreis noch so hoch ist, oder unsere Politiker uns noch so sehr verarschen (Schwarzgeld in Hessen, Plagi-Gutti), wir machen fleissig weiter


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

die griechen wollen ja aus der eu raus damit sie ihren schulden nicht bezahlen müssen und wieder auf drachmen gehen können womit die schulden umgerechnet werden müssen ca 40% verlust haben und aufgrund des fehldende geldes und der kredite brechen paar banken zusammen und vom instabilen aufschwung gehts direkt wieder in die depression bei der wirtschaft


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so lese hier, lande ich immer wieder beim Thema Mindestlohn, der bei uns einfach nicht durchgesetzt wird.

Das ganze Lügengespint von wegen "wir haben immer weniger Arbeitslose in Deutschland", hängt ja mit dem Mindestlohn zusammen.
Die vermeintlich "in Arbeit gebrachten Leute", sind nichts anderes als Minijobber oder Zeitarbeiter die sich für Hungerlöhne der modernen Sklaverei aussetzen oder vielmehr aussetzen müssen.

Die Politiker-Clowns stellen sich dann hin und verkaufen das als sinkende Arbeitslosenzahlen.
Wenn man Mindestlohn einführen würde und diese Ausbeutung der Menschlichkeit unter Strafe setzen würde, würde es langfristig auch wieder bergauf gehen mit Deutschland.

Stattdessen haben wir nicht nur Fake-Beschäftigungszuwachs sondern auch noch eine Gesellschaft, die sich immer mehr spaltet und irgendwann zum brodelnden Vulkan mutieren wird.
Es wird nicht ewig so weitergehen, leider merken das die Leute (Politiker insbesondere) meistens erst dann, wenn es zu spät ist. Das hat uns die Geschichte auch oft genug gezeigt.

Und wenn heute die Suchtis zu tausenden zu Hause sitzen, nur noch WoW zocken und sich von Hartz 4 ernähren, dann ist das nicht ihre Faulheit, sondern eine gesellschaftliche Gesamt-"leistung" (im negativen Sinne), die sie dazu gedrängt hat, ob sie wollten oder nicht. Und die Kinder dieser Generation werden sich natürlich dem anpassen - was sollten sie auch anderes tun, wenn sie keine andere Perspektive gewinnen können.

Statt dass der Staat mehr in Bildung investiert, pumpen wir in Deutschland 3 mal soviel (!!!) Ausgaben in Verteidigung, statt in vernünftige und konkurrenzfähige Bildungssysteme, die langfristig unsere Gesellschaft wieder arbeitsfähig machen würde. Lieber Leopard II Panzer und U-Boote bauen um Deutschland zu verteidigen und den weltweiten Waffenhandel als Haupteinnahmequelle fördern und das, wo Deutschland nicht mal einer Land-Kriegs-Bedrohung ausgesetzt ist.
Anstelle von vernünftigen Bildungsangeboten mit Möglichkeiten für alle menschlichen Stärken und Neigungen werden die Leute durch ein veraltetes System geschleust, wo ein Großteil auf der Hälfte links liegen bleibt und Dinge gelernt werden, die kein Mensch braucht. Als wären die Mitarbeiter des Kultusministeriums alle Dauerkiffer.

Und das alles ist meiner Meinung nach das eigentliche Problem.
WoW-Suchtis, die ihr Leben mit 200 Euro im Monat managen sind nur eine kleine Wurzel des ganzen Übels.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die griechen wollen ja aus der eu raus damit sie ihren schulden nicht bezahlen müssen und wieder auf drachmen gehen können womit die schulden umgerechnet werden müssen ca 40% verlust haben und aufgrund des fehldende geldes und der kredite brechen paar banken zusammen und vom instabilen aufschwung gehts direkt wieder in die depression bei der wirtschaft



Ich sehe, du weißt wovon du redest.


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese hier, lande ich immer wieder beim Thema Mindestlohn, der bei uns einfach nicht durchgesetzt wird.
> 
> Das ganze Lügengespint von wegen "wir haben immer weniger Arbeitslose in Deutschland", hängt ja mit dem Mindestlohn zusammen.
> Die vermeintlich "in Arbeit gebrachten Leute", sind nichts anderes als Minijobber oder Zeitarbeiter die sich für Hungerlöhne der modernen Sklaverei aussetzen oder vielmehr aussetzen müssen.
> ...



That´s it!
Sehe ich bei uns in der Firma auch: Unser noch junger Chef drängt immer mehr auf Leiharbeiter bzw Langzeitarbeitslose. Denn bei denen kann er den Lohn richtig drücken und brauch keine Angst zuhaben, diese Leute nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr los zu werden. Ich muss mich dann mit den unqualifizierten rumärgern und viel mehr Zeit in ihre Aufsicht und Anlernen investieren, und komme kaum noch meinem eigentlichen Job nach. 

Ein guter Mix aus älteren und jüngeren; alt-eingesessenen, die die Abläufe verinnerlicht haben und Frischfleisch für die niedrigen Arbeiten; Vorarbeitern und Gehilfen würde den ganzen Produktionsablauf ungemein vereinfachen. 

Leider wird aber der Fokus fast ausschließlich auf den Lohn gelegt .... und solange es irgendwie funktioniert, scheint der Chef ja auch recht zu haben. Nur auf Kosten von wem?


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Mai 2011)

Tja, es gibt in Deutschland ja nur eine Partei, die Mindestlohn fordert, aber wenn ich jetzt noch konkreter werde, muss ich mich von den 18-jährigen Weltverstehern hier wieder Kommunist nennen lassen, deswegen sag ich dazu mal nix mehr. 

In Verbindung mit den Dumping-Löhnen steht ja auch der "Fachkräfte"-Mangel. Jetzt fordert der Chef der Arbeitsagentur zwei Millionen Migranten, speziell Physiker und Informatiker. Klar, die arbeiten halt auch für 1500 brutto. Ein Deutscher lässt sich doch nach 13 Jahren Schule und 6-7 Jahre Studium nicht mit so was abspeisen.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt in Deutschland ja nur eine Partei, die Mindestlohn fordert, aber wenn ich jetzt noch konkreter werde, muss ich mich von den 18-jährigen Weltverstehern hier wieder Kommunist nennen lassen, deswegen sag ich dazu mal nix mehr.
> 
> In Verbindung mit den Dumping-Löhnen steht ja auch der "Fachkräfte"-Mangel. Jetzt fordert der Chef der Arbeitsagentur zwei Millionen Migranten, speziell Physiker und Informatiker. Klar, die arbeiten halt auch für 1500 brutto. Ein Deutscher lässt sich doch nach 13 Jahren Schule und 6-7 Jahre Studium nicht mit so was abspeisen.



Heißt, wenn wir Pech haben, sind in naher Zukunft nicht nur die Leute arbeitslos, die frisch aus einer Lehre oder von der Schule kommen, sondern auch die Leute, die ein Hochschulstudium hinter sich haben.
Sind ja rosige Aussichten. Ich rieche Anarchie und Bürgerkrieg im Jahre 2050. ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt in Deutschland ja nur eine Partei, die Mindestlohn fordert, aber wenn ich jetzt noch konkreter werde, muss ich mich von den 18-jährigen Weltverstehern hier wieder Kommunist nennen lassen, deswegen sag ich dazu mal nix mehr.


Wenn Du damit Die Linke meinst, dann ist wohl das Wort Kommunist das kleinste Problem. Ein Programm sollte realistisch sein und nicht fernab jeglichen logischen Denkens.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heißt, wenn wir Pech haben, sind in naher Zukunft nicht nur die Leute arbeitslos, die frisch aus einer Lehre oder von der Schule kommen, sondern auch die Leute, die ein Hochschulstudium hinter sich haben.


Das haben wir jetzt schon, denn ein Hochschulstudium garantiert einen nicht automatisch einen Job und das ist auch gut so. Jeder Hochschulabsolvent ist weder automatisch Fachmann, noch bringt er die jeweiligen Soft Skills mit. Von der indivudellen persönlichen Eignung mal ganz abgesehen. Hinzu kommt die Nachfrage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt etc..


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit Die Linke meinst, dann ist wohl das Wort Kommunist das kleinste Problem. Ein Programm sollte realistisch sein und nicht fernab jeglichen logischen Denkens.



*gähn* Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Mai 2011)

Da braucht man nichts beweisen, sondern nur mal den Verstand einschalten und sich überlegen, wie dieses ganze Wunschdenken finanziert werden soll. Ohne Zweifel haben die im Ansatz ganz gute Ideen, aber nicht finanzierbar.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich rieche Anarchie und Bürgerkrieg im Jahre 2050. ^^



Der amerikanische Historiker Daniel Pipes sieht Europa zum Bürgerkrieg verurteilt. Er formuliert drei mögliche Wege: Erstens die Machtübernahme der Muslime, zweitens die Auflehnung der Christen und drittens die Koexistenz beider Gruppen, wobei er dies für unwahrscheinlich hält. Seiner Ansicht nach bleibt langfristig nur der Bürgerkrieg als realistische Option übrig.

http://www.pi-news.net/2008/05/europa-zum-buergerkrieg-verurteilt/

*Der amerikanische Geheimdienst CIA befürchtet, daß es in Berlin durch die islamische Zuwanderung zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen kommen könnte.* Der Chef der CIA, Michael Hayden, ist in diesem Zusammenhang vor wenigen Tagen selbst an die Öffentlichkeit getreten. Er warnt eindringlich vor den sich abzeichnenden Bürgerkriegen im Herzen Europas infolge der moslemischen Zuwanderung.

http://www.pro-berlin.net/?p=158


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2011)

Bevor in Europa Bürgerkrieg ausbricht, ist der in den USA schon lange im Gange.


----------



## Nylii (14. Mai 2011)

Schönen Guten Abend.

Gleichmal von vorne rein gesagt, das was ich hier schreibe beruht einzig und alleine auf meiner Meinung 

Zum Topic:
Ich selber habe bis vor einigen Wochen WoW relativ viel gespielt. Doch mit der Zeit ist es einfach nur noch nervig und langweilig! Mal von dem sinkenden Niveau der Spieler dort ganz abgesehen. Aber ich persönlich könnte 1 Monat mit 200 Euro und WoW nicht meistern. Da würde ich vermutlich vor Langeweile sterben...

Ich kenne aber jemanden, der es ganze 4 oder 5 Jahre und davon mind. 1 Jahr durchgehend ohne Arbeit 24/7, gespielt hat. Und das freiwillig und mit Spaß. Zu diesem Menschen fällt einem aber dann auch nichts mehr ein ^^ 

Zu dem Thema Hartz4:
Ich finde es immer wieder zum Lachen, das sich JEDER über uns (ja ich beziehe auch Hartz4) beschwert. Und das nur weil man, wie schon erwähnt worden ist, bei RTL die ganzen Hartz4 - Schmarotzer sieht. Wobei man noch erwähnen muss, das es wirklich nur ein minimaler Teil derer ist, die Hartz4 beziehen...und diese die man bei RTL sieht auch meistens noch Geld dafür bekommen sich so "dumm" im TV zu zeigen. 

Aber die Menschen die wirklich darauf angewiesen sind aus welchen Gründen auch immer (Firmeninsolvenz,Erkrankung,Familienzuwachs...)werden selbstverständlich NICHT bei RTL gezeigt, weil es dann keine Unterhaltung mehr wäre, sondern traurige Realität. Wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt sollte man, wenn man schon an allem rummeckern muss, sich Themen aussuchen die eine weitaus größere Bedrohung für Deutschland darstellt. Gibt ja genug davon.

Ich selber beziehe auch Hartz4 und hatte bis Dato einfach KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen (Nun können mich einige ebenfalls als Schmarotzer hinstellen - kennt ja jeder den Whaynetrain..)aus persönlichen und familliären Gründen. Ich bekomme im Monat vom Amt ca 500 Euro + 395 Euro Miete und 164 Euro Kindergeld für meine Tochter  Und damit komme ich bestens hin. Und bevor ihr nun schreit 500 Euro für mich alleine oO!!?! Nein, ich bekomme das für mich und meine Tochter und bezahle davon auch noch meinen Freund! Incl. Fahrkarten,Nahrung,Fitnessstudio,Versicherung,Rückzahlungen an das Amt selber, Internetvertrag, Handyvertrag und noch so einiges anderes. Und ich kann dennoch, wenn ich es denn möchte, mal ins Kino gehen oder mit meiner Familie Essen gehen. 

Also würde ich nicht sagen, dass jemand der Hartz4 bezieht gerade so an der Grenze der Existenz lebt  

Aber mal ein super Vorbild für diejenigen die wirklich einfach nur zu faul sind zu arbeiten oder sich wegen einer Erkältung zu fein sind dafür: Mein Vater geht seit 30 Jahren arbeiten und das trotz Kinderlähmung...!

Soviel dazu 

Bitte nicht flamen. Wenn ihr iwas Unmenschlich oder Verwerflich findet könnt ihr das Sachlich gerne schildern


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Nylii schrieb:


> Ich selber beziehe auch Hartz4 und hatte bis Dato einfach KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen ....


Das ist einer der schlechtesten Ausreden die ich je gehört habe und ich kenne sie fast alle. Wer keine Möglichkeit hat Arbeit zu suchen, steht dem Arbeitsmarkt auch definitiv nicht zur Verfügung. Ergo steht Dir gar kein ALG 2 Bezug zu. Das ist tatsächlich genau der Aspekt, den ich als Schmarotzertum und RTL Hartz IV Niveau bezeichnen würde.



Nylii schrieb:


> Ich bekomme im Monat vom Amt ca 500 Euro + 395 Euro Miete und 164 Euro Kindergeld für meine Tochter  Und damit komme ich bestens hin


Klar kommst Du bestens hin, da Du ja schon weit mehr als den Regelsatz hast, denn das Kindergeld wird eigentlich in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft voll zum Abzug gebracht. Kindergeld wird nämlich als voll anrechenbares Einkommen gesehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Der amerikanische Historiker Daniel Pipes sieht Europa zum Bürgerkrieg verurteilt. Er formuliert drei mögliche Wege: Erstens die Machtübernahme der Muslime, zweitens die Auflehnung der Christen und drittens die Koexistenz beider Gruppen, wobei er dies für unwahrscheinlich hält. Seiner Ansicht nach bleibt langfristig nur der Bürgerkrieg als realistische Option übrig.
> 
> http://www.pi-news.net/2008/05/europa-zum-buergerkrieg-verurteilt/
> 
> ...



Pi-News als Quelle? Ach komm... da kann man gleich alte NSDAP-Flyer als Quelle benutzen.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das ist einer der schlechtesten Ausreden die ich je gehört habe und ich kenne sie fast alle. Wer keine Möglichkeit hat Arbeit zu suchen, steht dem Arbeitsmarkt auch definitiv nicht zur Verfügung. Ergo steht Dir gar kein ALG 2 Bezug zu. Das ist tatsächlich genau der Aspekt, den ich als Schmarotzertum und RTL Hartz IV Niveau bezeichnen würde.




Ach komm, das ist doch nicht dein Ernst.
Es mag ja sein dass es oft eine Ausrede ist, das entbehrt jedoch nicht der Möglichkeit, dass es sich u.U. um realistische Tatsachen handelt.

Du kennst Nylii doch gar nicht. Du willst ernsthaft einer völlig fremden, anonymen Person im Internet das Schmarotzertum vorwerfen?
Dann weiß man ja, was man von deiner Sozialkompetenz halten kann.

Das ist doch völlig lächerlich.
Woher willst du wissen ob die betroffene Person nicht doch ihre (nachvollziehbaren!) Gründe dafür hat, dass er/sie H4 bezieht/beziehen muss?

Das was du hier betreibst ist unsachliches Pauschal Denunzieren von jemandem, den du nicht kennst. Etwas mehr Feingefühl hätte ich erwartet.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Pi-News als Quelle? Ach komm... da kann man gleich alte NSDAP-Flyer als Quelle benutzen.



habe einfach nach berlin bürgerkrieg cia 2050 gegooglet weil mich interessiert hat was der poster über mit mit bürgerkrieg 2050 meinte ^^


----------



## Alterac123 (15. Mai 2011)

Als würden die Kurden und Türken einen Büergerkreig auslösen, da könnten sie ja genauso gut ins offene Schwert rennen.


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Als würden die Kurden und Türken einen Büergerkreig auslösen, da könnten sie ja genauso gut ins offene Schwert rennen.



Ähm ja, das halte ich mal unkommentiert als Zitat fest ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach komm, das ist doch nicht dein Ernst.
> Es mag ja sein dass es oft eine Ausrede ist, das entbehrt jedoch nicht der Möglichkeit, dass es sich u.U. um realistische Tatsachen handelt.
> 
> Du kennst Nylii doch gar nicht. Du willst ernsthaft einer völlig fremden, anonymen Person im Internet das Schmarotzertum vorwerfen?
> ...


Das was Du schreibst ist schlicht Quatsch. Ich habe mich direkt auf Ihre Aussage bezogen und nichts weiter.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das was Du schreibst ist schlicht Quatsch. Ich habe mich direkt auf Ihre Aussage bezogen und nichts weiter.



Ahja! Wieso ist das Quatsch was ich geschrieben hab? Wie wärs mit ner Begründung?

Du hast dich direkt auf ihre Aussage bezogen... und? Das macht deine Aussage noch lange nicht richtiger. 
Was ist denn das für eine Argumentation?

Für dich nochmal zum rekapitulieren:



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *Das ist einer der schlechtesten Ausreden die ich je gehört habe und ich kenne sie fast alle.* Wer keine Möglichkeit hat Arbeit zu suchen, steht dem Arbeitsmarkt auch definitiv nicht zur Verfügung. Ergo steht Dir gar kein ALG 2 Bezug zu. Das ist tatsächlich genau der Aspekt, den ich als Schmarotzertum und RTL Hartz IV Niveau bezeichnen würde.
> [...]



Du behauptest in deiner Antwort als aller erstes, dass dein Vorredner eine schlechte Ausrede verwendet, ohne zu wissen, ob es tatsächlich eine Ausrede ist.
Das ist nicht nur falsch, das ist unterstellend und ein rein subjektiver Denunzierung, die du hier in den Raum wirfst ohne es irgendwie belegen zu können.

Jemandem eine schlechte Ausrede zu unterstellen ist nicht die feine englische Art!

Im gleichen Satz behauptest du, du würdest "alle Ausreden kennen", was ebenfalls jedweder Logik entbehrt, es sei denn du bist ein allmächtiger Gott, der uns hier alle verscheißern will.

Also was dieses unsachliche Gebabbel hier bringen soll, musst du mir wirklich mal erklären.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Sagen wir mal so, dass ich berufsbedingt sehr oft mit arbeitssuchneder Klientel zu tun habe und die Aussage "KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen" ist schlichtweg primitiv. Arbeitssuche geht über Networking, Telefon, Internet, Zeitung, Besuch von Jobmessen, Arbeitsvermittlern und je nach Beruf und Qualifikation alternativ auch bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Die Aussage: "KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen"impliziert verschiedene Sachen und ganz oben sehe ich in so etwas mangelnde Motivation. Möglichkeiten Arbeit zu suchen gibt es IMMER, welche zu finden ist etwas völlig anderes. 

Wer also unter folgender Sache leidet: "KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen", dem steht rein rechtlich halt kein ALG 2 zu. Dies liegt darin begründet, da er auch rein formell gesehen dem Arbeitsmarkt nicht zur Verfügung steht. Somit bezieht er für etwas Leistung, auf das er kein Anrecht hat und unter sozialen Gesichtspunkten wäre das tatsächlich Schmarotzertum.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich genug und nicht das Du wieder etwas liest, was dort nicht steht


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, dass ich berufsbedingt sehr oft mit arbeitssuchneder Klientel zu tun habe und die Aussage "KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen" ist schlichtweg primitiv. Arbeitssuche geht über Networking, Telefon, Internet, Zeitung, Besuch von Jobmessen, Arbeitsvermittlern und je nach Beruf und Qualifikation alternativ auch bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Die Aussage: "KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen"impliziert verschiedene Sachen und ganz oben sehe ich in so etwas mangelnde Motivation. Möglichkeiten Arbeit zu suchen gibt es IMMER, welche zu finden ist etwas völlig anderes.
> 
> Wer also unter folgender Sache leidet: "KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen", dem steht rein rechtlich halt kein ALG 2 zu. Dies liegt darin begründet, da er auch rein formell gesehen dem Arbeitsmarkt nicht zur Verfügung steht. Somit bezieht er für etwas Leistung, auf das er kein Anrecht hat und unter sozialen Gesichtspunkten wäre das tatsächlich Schmarotzertum.
> 
> Ich hoffe das war verständlich genug und nicht das Du wieder etwas liest, was dort nicht steht



Ich habe nur gelesen, was dort steht und das in penibelster Kleinarbeit wiedergegeben.
Wenn dir das nicht aufgefallen ist, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Und was den Satz "Keine Möglichkeit mir Arbeit zu suchen" betrifft, liegt es doch auf der Hand, dass dieser Satz nicht heißen *muss*, dass jemand kein Internet, kein Telefon oder keine Zeitung hat.
Er *KANN *hingegen heißen, dass jemand aus persönlichen Gründen* nicht in der Lage war die Jobsuche durchzuführen*. Was das wiederum heißt, kannst du dir selbst ausmalen.
Der Satz kann alles mögliche bedeuten - was wiederum unterstreicht, dass es dir nicht zusteht, die Situation objektiv zu beurteilen, geschweige denn hier die Leute zu denunzieren.

Generell könnte man natürlich deinem Vorposter ankreiden, dass die Formulierung etwas undeutlich war, aber hier posten schließlich nicht nur Germanistik-Professoren sondern auch Nicht-Akademiker.
Auch das sollte dir nicht entgangen sein, weil du nicht erst seit gestern hier postest!
Das als Schmarotzertum und Ausrede abzutun ist vorurteilshaft ohne die Lage speziell zu kennen und rekapitulieren zu können.

Ich rate generell davon ab, Lagen beurteilen zu wollen, die man aufgrund mangelnder Einsicht gar nicht beurteilen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

Konov gibts auf 

Es können halt nur leute richtig und realitätsnah vom alg2 berichten die mal drinne waren während leute wie zum bsp
jod die sich im schlafzimmer 5.1 anlagen mit full hd flachbildschirmen verbauen bei dem thema halt nicht mitreden können
und nur die hetze von politikern und medien mitbekommen und darauf sich ihr urteil bilden.


----------



## Nylii (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das ist einer der schlechtesten Ausreden die ich je gehört habe und ich kenne sie fast alle. Wer keine Möglichkeit hat Arbeit zu suchen, steht dem Arbeitsmarkt auch definitiv nicht zur Verfügung. Ergo steht Dir gar kein ALG 2 Bezug zu. Das ist tatsächlich genau der Aspekt, den ich als Schmarotzertum und RTL Hartz IV Niveau bezeichnen würde.
> 
> 
> Klar kommst Du bestens hin, da Du ja schon weit mehr als den Regelsatz hast, denn das Kindergeld wird eigentlich in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft voll zum Abzug gebracht. Kindergeld wird nämlich als voll anrechenbares Einkommen gesehen.



Ich stimme dir zu das dies in einigen Fällen als Ausrede dient, aber ich kann versichern dass es bei mir keine Ausrede ist. Sehrwohl habe ich die Möglichkeit (Telefon,Internet,Brief,Fax...) an Arbeit ranzukommen. Wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe tut es mir leid nur muss ich ja nicht alles aus meinem Leben preisgeben  Es liegt nicht an den Mitteln, sondern an meiner mommentanen Situation, dass es mir leider nicht möglich ist Arbeit zu suchen. Find ich auch nicht toll, denn es ist ja nicht so dass ich gerne von dem Geld anderer lebe.

Und zu deinem Kommentar das ich über dem Regelsatz lebe stimmt nicht ganz. Ich bekomme das Kindergeld, das stimmt. Wird aber voll angerechnet. Und wenn du richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du das in den 500 Euro auch noch das Geld vom Amt für meine Tochter ist. 
Damit wird auch die Aussage wiederlegt, dass ich keinen Anspruch auf ALG2 hätte. Da ich ein Kleinkind habe und dem Arbeitsmarkt somit auch nicht zur Verfügung stehe.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Konov gibts auf
> 
> Es können halt nur leute richtig und realitätsnah vom alg2 berichten die mal drinne waren während leute wie zum bsp
> jod die sich im schlafzimmer 5.1 anlagen mit full hd flachbildschirmen verbauen bei dem thema halt nicht mitreden können
> und nur die hetze von politikern und medien mitbekommen und darauf sich ihr urteil bilden.


_Habe diesen Post aufgrund persönlicher Informationen bearbeitet._ - Joker


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Die Diskussion hast du doch schon beim üblichen Kommunisten-Rundumschlag unsachlich gemacht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hast du doch schon beim üblichen Kommunisten-Rundumschlag unsachlich gemacht.


Kannst Du nicht ordentlich lesen oder was hast Du an meiner Aussage nicht verstanden?


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht ordentlich lesen oder was hast Du an meiner Aussage nicht verstanden?





> dann ist wohl das Wort Kommunist das *kleinste Problem*.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Kannst Du auch richtig zitieren und nicht bloß einen Bruchteil eines Satzes? Denn ich habe auf Deine Aussage geantwortet:


Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt in Deutschland ja nur eine Partei, die Mindestlohn fordert, aber wenn ich jetzt noch konkreter werde, muss ich mich von den 18-jährigen Weltverstehern hier wieder *Kommunist nennen lassen*, deswegen sag ich dazu mal nix mehr.


Ich habe Dich quasi nur zitiert, daher nochmal meine Frage: Was genau hast Du nicht verstanden?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gelesen, was dort steht und das in penibelster Kleinarbeit wiedergegeben.
> Wenn dir das nicht aufgefallen ist, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.


Du hast interpretiert, aber schlichtweg nicht verstanden was ich gesagt habe.



Konov schrieb:


> Und was den Satz "Keine Möglichkeit mir Arbeit zu suchen" betrifft, liegt es doch auf der Hand, dass dieser Satz nicht heißen *muss*, dass jemand kein Internet, kein Telefon oder keine Zeitung hat.


Genau das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich meinte das wenn jemand ernsthaft Arbeit suchen will, er auch Möglichkeiten findet. Hier geht es rein um die SUCHE. Das Finden ist wesentlich schwieriger.



Konov schrieb:


> Er *KANN *hingegen heißen, dass jemand aus persönlichen Gründen* nicht in der Lage war die Jobsuche durchzuführen*. Was das wiederum heißt, kannst du dir selbst ausmalen.


Du verwischt da ständig meine persönliche Meinung mit den Fallentscheidungen der Jobcenter. Denn da heißt es ganz klar: "Leistungen nach dem* SGBII *erhalten erwerbsfähige Leistungsberechtigte ...." Wer nun aber nicht suchen kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, der ist auch nicht erwerbsfähig.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich rate generell davon ab, Lagen beurteilen zu wollen, die man aufgrund mangelnder Einsicht gar nicht beurteilen kann.


Leider ist das in der Realität anders, denn bei ALG 2 wird nach Aktenlage entschieden. Die zuständigen Paragraphen findet man in diesem Fall im SGB.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du hast interpretiert, aber schlichtweg nicht verstanden was ich gesagt habe.


 
 Wenn du das wirklich glaubst, ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen - ich habe nur die Beiträge gequotet... wenn du das interpretieren nennst... bitte. ^^



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich meinte das wenn jemand ernsthaft Arbeit suchen will, er auch Möglichkeiten findet. Hier geht es rein um die SUCHE. Das Finden ist wesentlich schwieriger.


 
 Ja und Nylii hat ja jetzt bereits geschrieben, dass er/sie nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, aus persönlichen Gründen, wie ich jetzt auch schon 2 mal wiederholt habe.
 Langsam müsste es doch klar sein?!



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du verwischt da ständig meine persönliche Meinung mit den Fallentscheidungen der Jobcenter. Denn da heißt es ganz klar: "Leistungen nach dem* SGBII *erhalten erwerbsfähige Leistungsberechtigte ...." Wer nun aber nicht suchen kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, der ist auch nicht erwerbsfähig.


 
 Okay, das was im Gesetz steht, möchte ich auch nicht anfechten. Das hat wohl alles seine vermeintliche Richtigkeit.
 Aber so wie du dich ausdrückst, scheinst du ein Paragraphenreiter zu sein?
 Denn ich habe vom moralischen Standpunkt aus argumentiert. Ich zitiere hier bewusst keine Gesetzestexte, weil es auch die menschliche Differenzierung gibt - die gerade du kennen müsstest, nachdem du gerade erzählt hast, dass du selbst in einer schwierigen privaten Situation gewesen bist.
 Das Amt hat doch entschieden, dass er seinen Satz bekommt, warum muss jetzt darauf herumgeritten werden, dass er es nach Paragraph 47nochwas gar nicht verdient hätte?




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Leider ist das in der Realität anders, denn bei ALG 2 wird nach Aktenlage entschieden. Die zuständigen Paragraphen findet man in diesem Fall im SGB.



Siehe oben... da scheint sich das Amt ja gehörig getäuscht zu haben... am besten du schickst gleich einen Brief ans zuständige Amt, damit Nylii, dieser anonyme Internet-User, den du kein Stück kennst, sofort enteignet wird. 


Also summasummarum ist die Streiterei hier für mich beendet, denn Nylii hat nur seine Situation geschildert, er/sie bekommt sein Geld und daran werde (und will) ich nichts ändern.
Er/sie hat auch geschildert, warum er/sie nicht in der Lage war, sich auf die Suche nach einer Arbeit zu begeben und alles weitere geht hier, aller Warscheinlichkeit nach, niemanden was an.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also summasummarum ist die Streiterei hier für mich beendet ....


Also ich diskutiere hier. Du nimmst es augenscheinlich persönlich und willst gar nicht verstehen, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will. Von daher kann ich Deine Entscheidung nur begrüßen.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also ich diskutiere hier. Du nimmst es augenscheinlich persönlich und willst gar nicht verstehen, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will. Von daher kann ich Deine Entscheidung nur begrüßen.



Ich nehms nicht persönlich, weil es nicht mal um mich geht. ^^
Aber das war IMO sehr wohl ein "Streit" sofern das in einem Forum der Fall sein kann. Und Diskussionsbedarf ist jetzt keiner mehr, da Nylii alles geklärt hat.

Natürlich alles bezogen auf dein Kommentar, mit dem alles angefangen hat.

Das Thema an sich kann man sicherlich noch Jahrelang weiterdiskutieren - allerdings ohne zu einer ultimativen Lösung zu gelangen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich nehms nicht persönlich, weil es nicht mal um mich geht. ^^


Davon war nichts zu merken, aber schön das Du es endlich mitbekommen hast.



Konov schrieb:


> Das Thema an sich kann man sicherlich noch Jahrelang weiterdiskutieren - allerdings ohne zu einer ultimativen Lösung zu gelangen.


Solange diese Lösung allen gefallen soll, kann es keine ultimative Lösung geben.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Davon war nichts zu merken, aber schön das Du es endlich mitbekommen hast.



Es steht mir doch trotzdem frei mich da einzumischen?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es steht mir doch trotzdem frei mich da einzumischen?


Du kannst machen was Du willst, nur augenscheinlich fehlt Dir klar der Backround und das meine ich absolut objektiv.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du kannst machen was Du willst, nur augenscheinlich fehlt Dir klar der Backround und das meine ich absolut objektiv.



Ich weiß echt nicht was dein Problem ist... würde es wirklich begrüßen, wenn man es dabei belassen könnte, statt weiter rumzustänkern.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

Nylii schrieb:


> Ich selber beziehe auch Hartz4 und hatte bis Dato einfach KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT mir Arbeit zu suchen (Nun können mich einige ebenfalls als Schmarotzer hinstellen - kennt ja jeder den Whaynetrain..)aus persönlichen und familliären Gründen.


Naja sorry, aber das ist echt der Punkt den ich gemeint habe. Ich will das jetzt nicht auf DICH beziehen - Dich kenn ich nicht ich und ich masse mir nicht an über Dich zu urteilen - wenn Du sagst es geht nicht wird es Gründe haben, wenn nicht musst Du damit leben. Aber genau solche Ausreden sind es doch immer wieder, genau das hat mein Bekannter (siehe weiter vorne im Thread) auch immer gebracht "Verschlafen", "Wecker nich gehört", "Zu lang gezockt"," Zu Restbetrunken", "Zu müde", "Bahn verpasst","Fahrgeld vergessen", "Inner Bahn Platzangst bekommen".....blablabla.....man findet immer einen "persönlichen oder familiären Grund" um nicht zu müssen. Mir würden jeden morgen sicher auch zig Gründe einfallen...aber ich geh trotzdem los. Wiso ich mir herausnehme sowas zu sagen? Weil ich nach wie vor der Ansicht bin ALLE jungen Leute die nicht arbeiten sind einfach zu faul loszugehen oder bekommen es nicht auf die Reihe selber für sich Verantwortung zu übernehmen -oder BEIDES! In ganz Deutschland beschweren sich die Firmen darüber, dass sie keine Bewerber haben. Weil das Bildungsniveau derer die sich bewerben zu niedrig ist und zu wenige von den Schulen überhaupt noch die Grundlagen beherrschen. Womit wir beim nächsten Thema wären...die Bequemlichkeit fängt doch schon in der Schule an. "Komm ich heut nicht, komm ich morgen" - könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt - aus irgend einem Grund haben die Kids heute meist nichtmal den Ehrgeiz von sich aus was zu leisten...für sich selbst. Ich hab das grad erst mit unserer Azubine durch..dem Chef hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich sie in meiner Abteilung nicht mehr sehen will.



Nylii schrieb:


> Aber mal ein super Vorbild für diejenigen die wirklich einfach nur zu faul sind zu arbeiten oder sich wegen einer Erkältung zu fein sind dafür: Mein Vater geht seit 30 Jahren arbeiten und das trotz Kinderlähmung...!


Hab ich auch größten Respekt vor. Aber "jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied". Ich hoffe Du willst deinen Dad nicht vorschieben um vllt deine Fehler zu kaschieren.




Nylii schrieb:


> Nein, ich bekomme das für mich und meine Tochter und bezahle davon auch noch meinen* Freund!*



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

@xdave

Muss dir zustimmen bei folgender Tatsache:
Bequemlichkeit und mangelnde Zeitfenster im Alltag sind oft fließend ineinanderübergehend. ^^


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

@xdave

Hast du dir schonmal nen Langzeitarbeitslosen angeguckt, die Leute sind einfach nur raus aus dem Arbeitsleben und es ist so schwer sie wieder einzugliedern und dafür können sie oft nicht mal selber was. 80% der Langzeitarbeitslosen sind einfach nicht vermittelbar weil diese Menschen nicht mehr in einen Arbeitsablauf reinkommen es würde sich gehen mit genug Zeitaufwand und Geduld, aber welcher Arbeitgeber hat das schon?

Ihr schiebt hier also so locker auf die Arbeitslosen die oft selber nichts dafür können, ich nehme mich hier als bestes Bespiel, ich war ein Jahr Arbeitslos und habe über 400 Bewerbungen geschrieben, davon wurden rund 5% beantwortet und rund 0,5% waren eine Chance. Als ich dann eine Arbeit hatte war es richtig schwer für mich wieder reinzukommen ich hab die ersten 2 Woche nur verpennt aber meine Arbeitsgeber war zum Glück gnädig und hat mir das durchgehen lassen und jetzt bin ich wieder voll drin. Es ist eine extreme Belastung Arbeitslos zu sein man fühlt sich nun mal auch selber als Minderwertig weil einen keiner will.

Die Leute immer als Faul abzustempel ist schön einfach aber hier spielen viele Faktoren eine wichtige Rolle, die Markt Situation, das Amt, die Firmen. Es gibt sicher einige Faule aber der Hauptteil der Arbeitslosen sind sicher nicht solche und sind meist unverschuldet in ihre Situation gekommen. Man sollte hier nich einfach nur sagen, ach der ist faul, man sollte auch mal die Situation als ganzes betrachten.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Das könnte ich so unterschreiben.

Vorallem ist es so, dass viele Arbeitslose auch einer ganz schwierigen psychischen Belastungs"kette" unterliegen.
Soll heißen, es kommt eins zum anderen. Ein entfernter Bekannter ist da ein gutes Beispiel:

Er hat keine Arbeit mehr, die Folge davon war, dass die Freundin abgehauen ist. Aus Frust, ist er immer dicker geworden. Nun rennt er mit ner ordentlichen Plautze herum und ist im stolzen Alter von 40+.

Seine Qualifikation als MTA ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, trotzdem hat er praktisch keine Chance jemals wieder in Arbeit zu kommen.
Durch den frustreichen Ketteneffekt, indem alles nur noch schlimmer wird, hat er nicht nur die Motivation verloren sondern auch jegliche Hoffnung auf einen Arbeitsplatz. Leider völlig zurecht, denn soweit ich das sehe, müsste schon ein Wunder geschehen dass er wieder Arbeit findet.

Natürlich spielt da sein Alter eine Rolle, sein Aussehen leider auch und seine Gewohnheiten, die sich aus diesem Schicksal ergeben haben, leider auch.
Das sind aber alles Dinge, die oft Kettenartig hintereinander folgen, und die man kaum absehen oder verhindern kann.

Auf jüngere Leute mag das weniger zutreffen, da sie wenigstens das Altersproblem dann nicht haben. Aber generell ist das schematisch vermutlich auf alle Arbeitslosen anzuwenden, mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten natürlich.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> ... es würde sich gehen mit genug Zeitaufwand und Geduld, aber welcher Arbeitgeber hat das schon?
> 
> Ihr schiebt hier also so locker auf die Arbeitslosen die oft selber nichts dafür können...
> ... ich hab die ersten 2 Woche nur verpennt aber meine Arbeitsgeber war zum Glück gnädig ...


Du wiedersprichst Dir hier leider komplett. Ist der Arbeitgeber etwa verantwortlich? NEIN! Du selber bist verantwortlich wenn Du zu spät kommst. Warum soll der Arbeitgeber denn "Ex-ALG-Empfänger" anders behandeln als jeden anderen Mitarbeiter? Wäre das nicht unfair gegenüber dem Mitarbeiter der seit 20 Jahren jeden Tag 10 Minuten vor Arbeitsbeginn auf der Matte steht wenn auf einmal jemand nur wegen seiner Arbeitslosigkeit erstmal kommen kann wann es ihm beliebt? Sorry...das geht vielleicht 2-3x ..danach "Tasche packen! Nach Hause gehn!"

Wenn ihr meine Beiträge verfolgt habt, könnt ihr sehen, dass ich nicht über Arbeitslose rede die 50+ sind, die irgendeinen körperlichen Schaden oder ein Handycap haben. Ich bin der Meinung von allen ALGII Empfängern unter 40 Jahre sind mit Sicherheit 15% die keinen Bock haben, 23% die es nicht gebacken bekommen (sei es wegen schlechter/fehlender Abschlüsse, ausruhen auf der Arge als Vermittler und "Brötchegeber" oder sei es weil sie nicht über ihren Tellerrand blicken können oder nicht über ihren Schatten springen können/wollen) und 2% die wirklich nicht "KÖNNEN" (Krankheit, Handycap etc.) Die Zahlen hab ich mir ausgedacht...zugegeben. Aber was spricht denn dagegen, dass jmd der gesund ist und zwischen 20 und 40 Jahre alt ist losgeht und für 6 &#8364; die Std aufm Bau hilft oder Erntehelfer wird? Nur eines -der eigene Schatten, die Bequemlichkeit dass ich ja genausoviel Kohle bekomme wenn ich im Bett bleibe. Die Fehleinschätzung, dass man sich ja nicht "unter Wert" verkaufen muss -welchen Wert hat denn schon eine Arbeitskraft die zuhause sitzt - genau KEINE! Also ist es unmöglich, sich unter Wert zu verkaufen. Die Einsicht, dass man neben dem Geld (was vllt genausoviel oder minimal mehr ist als ALG) auch noch was für sein Ego und sein Selbstwertgefühl tut - kommt Vielen doch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Du sprichst hier von Bequemlichkeit, aber darum geht es hier gar nicht. Nehmen wir einen Arbeitslosen der seit 5 Jahren nur zu Hause war, nehmen wir an er bekommt einen Job, glaubst du der gewöhnt sich von einem Tag auf den anderen wieder an ein geregeltes Leben?

Man hat einfach einen gewisen Trott drin und das lässt sich nicht verhindern, bei Leuten wo dies nur kurz andauert ist das kein Problem aber jemand der wirklich über lange Zeit nur zu hause saß ist das schwer und das hat nichts mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun hier geht es einfach darum das der Mensch in seinem Verhalten/Sein über die Jahre geschädigt wurde.

Auch die Ämter tragen hier einen gewissen Teil dazu bei, ich wollte z.b. in meiner Arbeitslosenzeit nebenbei als Pizzafahrer bissl Geld machen aber was war, mir wurden nur Steine in den Weg gelegt. Ich musste haufen Formulare besorgen dann gab es Probleme weil es nicht mein "Beschäftigungsfeld" war dann musste der Arbeitgeben haufen Zeug ausfüllen, dem war es dann zu blöd und er hat es gelassen?

Die Arbeitslosen werden vom Amt oft einfach nur zu hause geparkt und es wird sich nicht drum gekümmert. Mir wurden z.b. innerhalb von einem Monat 3 mal die gleiche Arbeitsstelle bei einem Unternehmen vorgeschlagen, sowas kann man doch nicht bringen die lachen mich doch aus.

Auch sind die Unternehmen selber Schuld, als Arbeitnehmen kann man sich doch nicht mehr sicher fühlen, ich hatte mit meinem 24 jahren schon 6 Arbeitsstellen weil einfach nur irgendwann was weggefallen ist oder man einfach kein Geld mehr hat. In der heutigen Zeit wird ein Arbeitnehmen wirklich nur noch als Kraft betrachtet und die wenigsten Firmen sehen ihn als Menschen, heute ist es normal 10-15 Arbeitsgeber zu haben, früher hatte man einen und den bis zur Rente.

Es sind hier sicher beide Seiten zu betrachten es spielt hier die Wirtschaft, der Staat und die Arbeitslosen selber eine Rolle, aber hier komplett alles auf den Arbeitslosen abzuwälzen ist einfach nicht korrekt.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Mai 2011)

Ich will hier nicht wieder das alte Thema auffrischen aber Joker hat recht.
Wer wirklich arbeiten will, der findet auch arbeit.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Aber was spricht denn dagegen, dass jmd der gesund ist und zwischen 20 und 40 Jahre alt ist losgeht und für 6 € die Std aufm Bau hilft oder Erntehelfer wird? Nur eines -der eigene Schatten, die Bequemlichkeit dass ich ja genausoviel Kohle bekomme wenn ich im Bett bleibe. Die Fehleinschätzung, dass man sich ja nicht "unter Wert" verkaufen muss -welchen Wert hat denn schon eine Arbeitskraft die zuhause sitzt - genau KEINE! Also ist es unmöglich, sich unter Wert zu verkaufen. Die Einsicht, dass man neben dem Geld (was vllt genausoviel oder minimal mehr ist als ALG) auch noch was für sein Ego und sein Selbstwertgefühl tut - kommt Vielen doch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.



Das träfe dann aber auch auf mich zu. ^^

Ich bekomme Bafög, aber es reicht um mir meinen Lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren.
Ich kann mir weder etwas ansparen noch größere Investitionen tätigen, kann aber überleben und lerne halt für einen besseren Schul-Abschluss. Mehr mache ich momentan nicht.

Ich bin aber zwischen 20 und 40 und gesund. Könnte also nebenbei Regale einräumen für 5 € die Stunde. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, ich hab auch für 6 € die Stunde im Büro gesessen und irgendeinen Stuss abgetippt.
Beides war mir auf Dauer aber zu lästig und anstrengend und ich hab wieder aufgehört.

Bin ich jetzt auch ein bequemer Sozialschmarotzer? Ich fühle mich nicht als solcher, denn ich empfinde alles unter 8 € die Stunde mittlerweile als moderne Sklaverei, vorallem dann wenn man sich auch noch alle möglichen Flames jeden Morgen von seiner Teamleiterin abholen muss. Das muss ich mir doch nicht geben. Ich möchte lieber was studieren und am Ende genug verdienen, damit ich mir auch was leisten kann. Solange ich Bafög in den Arsch geblasen bekomme, ist das für mich völlig in Ordnung.

Genau genommen bin ich allerdings nicht viel besser als eben diese "Sozialschmarotzer" oder? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht wieder das alte Thema auffrischen aber Joker hat recht.
> Wer wirklich arbeiten will, der findet auch arbeit.



Sicher, dann arbeitet man halt als Ingenieur bei einer Pommesbude. Was solls, ist ja auch Arbeit.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

@floppy:

Klar ist das Bequemlichkeit. Wer fordert Dich denn dazu auf bis 9,10 oder 11 Uhr zu pennen? Wer hat denn gesagt dass Du dich vom Bett direkt zum TV begeben sollst? Mein Uropa ist auch schon seit 20 Jahren in Rente und steht um 6 Uhr auf und HAT einen geregelten Tagesablauf (und NEIN er ist nicht in einer Pflegeeinrichtung sondern daheim). Also hör mir auf mit dem "Alle anderen sind Schuld" Schei*s...denn GENAU DAS ist doch der Punkt. Der Fehler oder die beste Ausrede ist doch sich immer aufs Amt zu verlassen "DIE haben doch nix für mich gefunden", "DIE müssen mir doch noch Bekleidungsggeld zahlen"..."IIICH? Wiso macht ihr jetzt MIIICH für mein Leben verantwortlich? Ich kenne meine Rechte..haut blos ab mit den Pflichten. Verantwortung übernehmen? Was bringts mir?"

Wenn ich die Argumentation von eben Dir, floppydrive, ansehe...so sehe ich meine sämtlichen Argumente, Befürchtungen und Vorurteile doch in deinen Aussagen bestätigt.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sicher, dann arbeitet man halt als Ingenieur bei einer Pommesbude. Was solls, ist ja auch Arbeit.



Ja und? Etwa nicht? Siehe Punkt: Unter Wert verkaufen...was keinen Wert generiert kann man nicht unter Wert verkaufen ODER wenn ich als ALG- Dipl. Ing. keine Würde habe..kann ich sie schlecht beim Pommes verkaufen verlieren.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sicher, dann arbeitet man halt als Ingenieur bei einer Pommesbude. Was solls, ist ja auch Arbeit.



Und konstruiert ein Bratwurstbratgerät. ^^




xdave78 schrieb:


> @floppy:
> 
> Klar ist das Bequemlichkeit. Wer fordert Dich denn dazu auf bis 9,10 oder 11 Uhr zu pennen? Wer hat denn gesagt dass Du dich vom Bett direkt zum TV begeben sollst? Mein Uropa ist auch schon seit 20 Jahren in Rente und steht um 6 Uhr auf und HAT einen geregelten Tagesablauf (und NEIN er ist nicht in einer Pflegeeinrichtung sondern daheim).



Wobei du einen Rentner nicht mit einem 20jährigen vergleichen kannst.
Ältere Menschen haben oft Jahrzehnte an Erfahrung in so einem Tagesablauf und stehen entsprechend früh auf auch wenn sie dann nicht arbeiten gehen sondern nur ihre Bude putzen oder die Garten umgraben. 
Meine Oma macht das z.B. auch so, weil sie die letzten 40 Jahre immer so früh aufgestanden ist, ihr Mann ist lange tot, arbeiten geht sie nicht, trotzdem tut sie es und das ist zu 99,9% Gewohnheit, sonst nichts. ^^


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Wie verblendet bist du eigentlich, ich hoffe du wirst irgendwann mal Arbeitslos und kannst mal am eigenen Leib erfahren wie du dort als Mensch behandelt wirst.

Ich habe nie behauptet das alle anderen Schuld sind ich hab nur gesagt das viele Faktoren in diese ganze Sache reinlaufen nur du suchst die Fehler nur bei den Arbeitslosen selber.



Und von wegen unter Wert verkaufen, hast du mal gesehen was aktuell Leute mit einem Hauptschulabschluss für Chancen haben? Es ist einfach nur lachhaft wenn selbst für einfache Berufe ein Abitur gefordert wird. 

Sieh du nur weiter die Arbeitslosen als Soziale Schmarotzer und Abschaum und bleib in deiner verblendeten Weltanschauung, aber wäre doch mal nett wenn du dich auch etwas informierst als nur Stuß zu labern?



Ach und fürs nächste mal kannst meine Beiträge auch vorher genau lesen bevor du Aussagen aufstellst die ich nie getroffen habe


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sicher, dann arbeitet man halt als Ingenieur bei einer Pommesbude. Was solls, ist ja auch Arbeit.



Sicher

1. Ist besser als nichts verdienen
2. Du hast was zu tun.
3. du kannst dich auch während du bei der pommesbude arbeitest als ing. bewerben.
4. nichts komm schlechter rüber im lebenslauf als zuhause hocken (ausser vielleicht, das du deinen chef erschossen hast)


----------



## charly-sue (17. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> *Würde es euch ausreichen, nur WoW und 200 Euro zum Essen kaufen bezahlt zu bekommen?
> 
> *Würdet ihr einen solchen Monat überstehen?



also ich könnte das jetzt nicht mehr machen, mir würde viel zu schnell langweilig werden.
vorallem kann man doch nicht beim schönsten wetter immer drin sitzen?!

und ich würde mich lieber mit anderen dingen beschäftigen was mir auch was bringt. 
(den mit essen alleine ist man heutzutage leider noch nicht versorgt.....)


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

Ja..klar, aber mir ging es doch darum herauszustellen. Dass man selber entscheidet. Mich bringts auf die Palme wenn ich Leute sehe die immer alles auf andere abwälzen wollen -Amt, Gesellschaft, Ozonloch, Taliban usw..

Zu deinem Beitrag Konov. Naja, zum einen bin ich nicht unbedingt der Ansicht, dass jmd der (ersthaft..und nicht im 21 Semester) studiert ja seinen Beitrag irgendwo leistet. Das Problem ist doch, dass heute alle auf sonem Egotrip sind...und überhaupt nicht über ihre Rolle in der Gesellschaft nachdenken . Warum bricht sich denn ein Arbeitsloser nen Zacken aus der Krone wenn er für 6€ arbeiten geht? Wie gesagt..man sollte denen die die Termine, Probearbeiten und Gespräche etc. droppen einfach jedesmal 50€ vom Monats ALG abziehen...mal sehn ob 6€ dann immernoch würdelos sind.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Die Frage, warum viele nicht für 6 Euro/Std. arbeiten gehen ist einfach zu beantworten, denn oft bekommen die Hartz4 Empfänger mehr, wenn sie einfach zuhause bleiben.

Das ist aber ein Problem im System, welches diejenigen nicht beachtet haben, die Hartz4 aus dem Boden gestampft haben.
Den Nutznießern dieses Dilemmas dann die Schuld zu geben, ist einfach, aber nicht vernünftig.

Ich habe das Glück, dass mein Bafög ausreicht um mich zu ernähren, von daher habe ich es nicht nötig, malochen zu gehen im Moment.
Das könnte sich aber mit meinem Studium bereits ändern, da ich nicht weiß, wieviel ich da bekommen werde/würde.

Was ich generell nochmal in die Runde werfen möchte:
Es ist immer einfach über Situationen und Gegebenheiten zu philosophieren, wenn man selbst nie direkt daran partizipiert hat. 
Das sollte man doch generell bei seinen Formulierungen bedenken.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Mai 2011)

6 euro die stunde

gehen wir mal von 40 stunden die woche aus normalschicht - keine gleitzeit, keine doppelschicht, keine wochendarbeit.


240 Euro die woche ca grob im monat 960 euro brutto

Steuerklasse 1 - keine Kinder

750 Euro Netto vom Arbeitgeber - er ist aus der statistik raus
aber geld reicht nicht zum überleben
ergänzend alg2 257 Euro im Monat

750 Arbeit
257 Euro ergänzend
---------
1007 Euro im Monat 

keine gez gebühren und weil bedürftig anspruch auf anderes wie verbilligte fahrtkosten usw.

stellst mich für 6 euro die stunde in Vollzeit an xdave78 ?

weil bei meiner Vollzeitarbeit krieg ich atm weniger raus als im rechnen beispiel oben weil mein brutto zu hoch ist das ich ergänzen darf


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

Falls Du damit mich ansprichst Konov, meine Eltern haben mir seit meinem 15 Lebensjahr zu verstehen gegeben, dass wenn ich etwas will, ich etwas dafür tun muss. Ich musste seither also alle grösseren Wünsche in Eigenleistung organisieren. Ich hab da als Erntehelfer für 10 DM/Std in jeden Sommerferien gearbeitet und so Führerschein, Moped, Mounainbike, PC usw erarbeitet währen meine Freunde im Schwimmbad waren. Nach der Schule hab ich keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen und mich dann nach langer, langer suche zu einer Ausbildung entschieden, für die ich nix bekommen habe- ich musste sie sogar mit 95&#8364;/Monat bezahlen, so dass die am Ende 2500&#8364; gekostet hat. Zu der Zeit hab ich mir nen Job als pizzafahrer gesucht - 10-14Uhr und 17-22 Uhr um die Ausbilldung, meine Lebensmittel, Benzin und die Ausbildung zu bezahlen. Das war zwar manchmal auch blöd, wenn man plötzlich vor Gleichaltrigen stand denen Mami und Papi alles zahlten und denen ihre Pizza gab...aber es war mit der schönste Job den ich je gemaht habe. 

Als sich am Ende der Ausbildung abzeichnetet, dass es keine Jobs gab in die ich rechtzeitig mit meiner Aubildung reinkommen würde hab ich mit dre Zeitarbeit für 5,86&#8364;/Std (Mindestsatz) angefangen. Ich hab dann 4 Jahre als Zeitarbeiter bei der selben Firma (Automobilzulieferer) arbeiten gemacht wofür die Festangestellten das doppelte und dreifache bekamen. Aber ich hab viel gelernt -auch wenn es Tage gab an denen ich von morgens 9Uhr bis abends 23 Uhr dort war - ganz abgesehen von den 60km Autobahn hin und zurück zur Arbeitsstelle. Zu der Zeit kamen die Tarifverträge für Zeitarbeit und ich habe um jeden Cent mehr mit dem Verleiher gekämpft...am Ende hatte ich dann 7,40&#8364;/Std. Als die dann Sozialplan fahren mussten haben sie mich bis zum letzten möglichen Termin behalten...aber einstellen ging nicht und so mussten sie mich entlassen. Danach war ich exakt 6 Wochen arbeitslos...eine schlimme Zeit. 

Die erste Woche war noch witzig...vllt auch die Zweite...aber als ich dann vonner Arge aus zu nem "Bewerbungstraining" musste und gesehen hab was da abgeht hab ich meinen Suchkreis für Jobs erhöht und musste auch 200km von zu Hause wegziehen (da war die Arge aber gut, die haben das gezahlt) - wo ich dank meiner Erfahrungen im Zeitarbeitsjob jetzt ne leitende Position habe. Zugegeben - den jetzigen Job hab ich dank einer Bekanntschaft von der Zeit bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma...aber so war es doch am Ende noch zu was anderem Gut, was man nie hätte voraussehen können.
Also von wegen "Wer keine Ahnung hat..." usw. Und deshalb bin ich überzeugt, dass JEDER einen Job finden kann wenn er wirklich will...was am Ende dabei rumkommt, dafür ist jeder selbst verabntwortlich. Hätte ich nicht die Jobs mit "Sklavenlohn" gemacht..wär ich niemals da, wo ich heute bin, und wüsste nicht, was ich heute weiss.

@kamsi: wenn du rechnen kannst und dich engagieren kannst, ich dich kennen würde und wüsste dass Du es ernst meinst könnte ich bei meinem Chef möglicherweise wirklich nen gutes Wort einlegen, damit Du in meine Abteilung kommst ;-) da gibts mehr als 6&#8364;/Std.

EDIT: Fehler im System hin oder her: Zuhause sitzen, weil man für ALG nix tun muss und monetär aufs Selbe rauskommt bringt Einem am Ende nix ein. nur dass man abhängen kann und sein leben vergeudet. Wenn ich irgendwann mal zurückschaue, will ich nicht feststellen müssen, dass ich umsonst gelebt habe - nix auf die Beine gestellt hab, immer auf Andere geschaut habe und es auch keinen Unterschied gemacht hätte, wenn ich gar nicht da gewesen wär.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Falls Du damit mich ansprichst Konov, meine Eltern haben mir seit meinem 15 Lebensjahr zu verstehen gegeben, dass wenn ich etwas will, ich etwas dafür tun muss. Ich musste seither also alle grösseren Wünsche in Eigenleistung organisieren. Ich hab da als Erntehelfer für 10 DM/Std in jeden Sommerferien gearbeitet und so Führerschein, Moped, Mounainbike, PC usw erarbeitet währen meine Freunde im Schwimmbad waren. Nach der Schule hab ich keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen und mich dann nach langer, langer suche zu einer Ausbildung entschieden, für die ich nix bekommen habe- ich musste sie sogar mit 95&#8364;/Monat bezahlen, so dass die am Ende 2500&#8364; gekostet hat. Zu der Zeit hab ich mir nen Job als pizzafahrer gesucht - 10-14Uhr und 17-22 Uhr um die Ausbilldung, meine Lebensmittel, Benzin und die Ausbildung zu bezahlen. Das war zwar manchmal auch blöd, wenn man plötzlich vor Gleichaltrigen stand denen Mami und Papi alles zahlten und denen ihre Pizza gab...aber es war mit der schönste Job den ich je gemaht habe.
> 
> Als sich am Ende der Ausbildung abzeichnetet, dass es keine Jobs gab in die ich rechtzeitig mit meiner Aubildung reinkommen würde hab ich mit dre Zeitarbeit für 5,86&#8364;/Std (Mindestsatz) angefangen. Ich hab dann 4 Jahre als Zeitarbeiter bei der selben Firma (Automobilzulieferer) arbeiten gemacht wofür die Festangestellten das doppelte und dreifache bekamen. Aber ich hab viel gelernt -auch wenn es Tage gab an denen ich von morgens 9Uhr bis abends 23 Uhr dort war - ganz abgesehen von den 60km Autobahn hin und zurück zur Arbeitsstelle. Zu der Zeit kamen die Tarifverträge für Zeitarbeit und ich habe um jeden Cent mehr mit dem Verleiher gekämpft...am Ende hatte ich dann 7,40&#8364;/Std. Als die dann Sozialplan fahren mussten haben sie mich bis zum letzten möglichen Termin behalten...aber einstellen ging nicht und so mussten sie mich entlassen. Danach war ich exakt 6 Wochen arbeitslos...eine schlimme Zeit.
> 
> ...


Liest sich wesentlich besser so


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich bekomme imo in meiner Ausbildung (1.t Lehrjahr) knapp 620 Netto raus...

Da ich auch alles selbst bezahlen muss :
-Kleidung 
-Fahrkarte
-Handy 
-Essen (schaff ich es mit knapp 60 Euro...ess halt nicht so viel^^)
-Hobbys

Das erste Gehalt hab ich aber auf'n Kopf gehaun xD ...wer hat das nicht 
da ich jetzt anfange ein Großteil zur Seite zulegen damit ich mir später mein Studium finanzieren kann...wird auch nicht mehr viel drinne sein.
Dafür kann ich mir später ein Traum erfüllen 
& 200 E. fürs Essen...wem das nicht reicht o.o


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich hier den Gehirngulasch von einigen Leute hier lese..denke ich echt....WIE VIEL HIRN HABT IHR...das was einige hier schreiben könnte direkt aus dem WOW-Handelschat stammen.Man leute nen bisschen nachdenken habt echt noch keinen geschadet...

P.S.: *Niveau ist keine Handcreme *


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

& dein Post war wohl die Erleuchtung, wa?...
Wenn du nichts vernünftiges beitragen kannst/willst sondern lieber flamst halt die Klappe 
Dein Geblubber war nicht besser...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Mai 2011)

*@ xdave78*

Der Witz ist das gerade die Leute so hart argumentieren, die es aus eigener Kraft wieder aus der Scheiße heraus geschafft haben. Ich sehe gerade bei Dir und Deiner Argumentation viele Parallelen zu meinen Erfahrungen. So habe auch ich von Kindheit an gelernt, die Schuld bei mir zu suchen und nicht auf andere zu schieben. Mir wurde früh beigebracht, dass ich selbst meines Glückes Schmied bin. 




floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet das alle anderen Schuld sind ich hab nur gesagt das viele Faktoren in diese ganze Sache reinlaufen nur du suchst die Fehler nur bei den Arbeitslosen selber.


Der Fehler ist auch immer bei der jeweiligen Person zu suchen. Wer sich hängen lässt und innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen jeden Tag zu spät kommt, der überlebt bei mir schon mal nicht. Selbstverständlich ist mir aus eigener Erfahrung bewusst, dass es schwierig ist, wieder in den Arbeitsalltag reinzukommen. Das heißt für mich, dass sich der Arbeitnehmer wieder dran gewöhnen muss ganze 8h am Stück zu arbeiten. Pünktlichkeit setze ich da genauso voraus, wie Zuverlässigkeit. Das sind für mich absolute Selbstverständlichkeiten und die sind nicht verhandelbar. Das ist meine berufliche Meinung als Personalentscheider.


----------



## tonygt (17. Mai 2011)

Teilweise muss ich aber dem User mit den vielen X zustimmen, man merkt deutlich das der Thread vorher im WoW forum war oder vieleicht auch das sich viele WoW spieler angesprochen fühlen. Ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist, darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage, warum viele nicht für 6 Euro/Std. arbeiten gehen ist einfach zu beantworten, denn oft bekommen die Hartz4 Empfänger mehr, wenn sie einfach zuhause bleiben.


Ist auch so ein Bildmärchen. Als Aufstocker hat man dann doch mehr Geld zur Verfügung und vorgegebene Struktur und Selbstwertgefühl sind zudem unbezahlbar, aber das ist natürlich abhängig von der persönlichen Einstellung.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Es geht darum das interessante Diskussionsthreads wegen solchen Kommis gesperrt werden...
Ich halt jetzt auch die Klappe bevor es zu viel Ot wird 



edit: Ich fuehl mich nicht angegriffen.. bin doch Rift Gamer 
Ich weiß was du meinst, nur hat sich das Niveau gesteigert & muss nicht wieder runtergezogen werden....
Deswegen nicht so agressiv 

btw finde ich das zwischen JoD, Floppy & Konov interessant


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> & dein Post war wohl die Erleuchtung, wa?...
> Wenn du nichts vernünftiges beitragen kannst/willst sondern lieber flamst halt die Klappe
> Dein Geblubber war nicht besser...



Kommst du noch klar? Was fühlst du dich den jetzt hier so angegriffen?Ich fand dein Post ganz vernüftig...mein post war jetzt jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen aber lese dir mal bitte die Posts auf den ersten Seiten durch da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.Und meinen Mund verbieten lass ich mir von dir bestimmt nicht.

aber nochmal zum TE. kann es sein sein das dir die bezüge gestrichen worden sind?????Weil das was du gesagt hast, das du Arbeit hast glub ich nicht so wirklich sonst würdest auf so ein Theme nicht wirklich kommen oder sehe ich da eine versteckte Spielsucht

@namen vergessen, der jenige der den Sozialberuf macht für 1,50&#8364;. ich find das echt gut das es Leute wie dich gibt die diesen Beruf machen auch wenn er miserabel bezahlt würd, andere würden kaputt gehen wenn sie so einen job machen müssten

@Joker ich meinte damit nicht das ich das aus wow kenne..ich meinte das Niveau was hier manche Leute an den Tag bringen...bin selbst nicht perfekt aber nen bisschen mitdenken gehört dazu


----------



## Einsam (17. Mai 2011)

Moment ! 24/7 Freizeit 3 Wochen lang? und nur 200 Euro..... ich würde mir die kugel geben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Mai 2011)

xxdaxterxx schrieb:


> @Joker ich meinte damit nicht das ich das aus wow kenne..ich meinte das Niveau was hier manche Leute an den Tag bringen...bin selbst nicht perfekt aber nen bisschen mitdenken gehört dazu


Ich hab nix gesagt, ich meinte xdave78.Das kommt davon, wenn Ihr alle da son X im Namen habt


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

Hupps stimmt sorry meinte @xdave78...sorry war mein Fehler*pfeif**lalalalalala*^^


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

ka wie du das meinst ...ich jedenfalls halte mein Niveau (aufgrund meiner begründeten Arumentationsweise) noch für ausreichend hoch in diesem Thread.Es geht ja auch darum Meinungen auszutauschen und nicht Phrasen zu dreschen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei. 

Mit der Aufstockerei will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen. Die Wirtschaft soll den Menschen dienen und sie nicht kaputt machen. Wer vernünftige Arbeit leistet - also 40-50 Stunden - der hat einfach ein Recht darauf, einigermaßen davon leben zu können und nicht noch beim Arbeitsamt betteln gehen zu müssen.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.
> 
> Mit der Aufstockerei will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen. Die Wirtschaft soll den Menschen dienen und sie nicht kaputt machen. Wer vernünftige Arbeit leistet - also 40-50 Stunden - der hat einfach ein Recht darauf, einigermaßen davon leben zu können und nicht noch beim Arbeitsamt betteln gehen zu müssen.



Word


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.
> 
> Mit der Aufstockerei will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen. Die Wirtschaft soll den Menschen dienen und sie nicht kaputt machen. Wer vernünftige Arbeit leistet - also 40-50 Stunden - der hat einfach ein Recht darauf, einigermaßen davon leben zu können und nicht noch beim Arbeitsamt betteln gehen zu müssen.



Besser hätt ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2011)

Ist aber auch wieder engstirnig, bzw genauso "frech": Diejenigen, die etwas geschafft haben, sitzen nur aufgrund erfolgreichen Arschkriechens/Vitamin B dort. Wer durch Erfolg und Fleiß hochkommt, hat es verdient. Und solche Leute gibt es auch. Und ich vergebe mein Vitamin B nur an Leute, welche es imo auch "verdient" haben oder mich weiter unterstützen können. 
Denn wenn man mal Erfolg hat, möchte man ihn ungern teilen oder auf Kosten irgendwelcher gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen aufs Spiel setzten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.
> 
> Mit der Aufstockerei will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen. Die Wirtschaft soll den Menschen dienen und sie nicht kaputt machen. Wer vernünftige Arbeit leistet - also 40-50 Stunden - der hat einfach ein Recht darauf, einigermaßen davon leben zu können und nicht noch beim Arbeitsamt betteln gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt, dass es bei jedem so ist. Ich habe meinen geschätzten Vorpostern nichts unterstellt. Ich sage nur, dass harte Arbeit nun mal nicht immer ausreicht, um etwas aus sich zu machen. Die meisten Menschen sind auf Glück oder Vita B angewiesen.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.
> 
> Mit der Aufstockerei will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen. Die Wirtschaft soll den Menschen dienen und sie nicht kaputt machen. Wer vernünftige Arbeit leistet - also 40-50 Stunden - der hat einfach ein Recht darauf, einigermaßen davon leben zu können und nicht noch beim Arbeitsamt betteln gehen zu müssen.






Word!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.


Glück ist was für Erfolglose oder Lottospieler. Soll heißen mit Glück hat das nichts zu tun, sondern mit harter Arbeit und mit der persönlichen Einstellung. Wer unter harte Arbeit tatsächlich nur 40-50 Stunden versteht, den muss ich leider enttäuschen. Mein "bester" Stundenzettel betrug 346 Arbeitsstunden innerhalb eines Monats. Da kriecht man auf dem Zahnfleisch. Ich habe in Vollzeit gearbeitet und nebenbei noch ein Abendstudium gemacht. Da bin ich an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche morgens um 7 Uhr aus dem Haus raus und abends war ich gegen 23Uhr wieder zu Hause. Da bleibt einiges auf der Strecke, aber das Studium musste halt selbst bezahlt werden. Hinzu kamen an solchen Tagen 290km Fahrstrecke auf Landstraße und Autobahn. In den Schoß gefallen ist mir daher schon mal nichts, aber ich stelle mich auch nicht den ganzen Tag hin und jammer wie doll mich der Staat bescheißt. Daher ist die Aussage "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" nicht frech, sondern völlig realistisch. Nur muss man selbst die Motivation und den Willen haben. Vitamin B hat mir sicherlich auch geholfen, aber ich verstehe mit Sicherheit etwas anderes darunter. Über Vitamin B verfügt ein jeder, denn das sind Kollegen, Freunde, Verwandte und Bekannte. Die habe ich alle angequatscht. Bei meinem Vermieter hatte ich vor Jahren mal für Appel und Ei am Wochenende ausgeholfen. Dieser Vermieter hat mir später ein Praktikumsplatz besorgt. Eine Hand wäscht die Andere. Wie gesagt ist das Alles eine individuelle Einstellungssache und daran hakt es bei den Meisten. Ich kann halt nicht verlangen viel zu bekommen, wenn ich nicht bereit bin viel zu geben.


----------



## Terrascream (18. Mai 2011)

./sign
Das stimmt...ohne "opfern" erreicht man nichts...& selbst beim schleimen opfert man was & zwar seine Selbstachtung.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Genau so ist es. 40-50 Arbeitsstunden ist das normale Maß..also in Schulnoten 40Std =Note 3 udn 50 schon ne 2. Wie in der Schule muss man für ne 1 was drauflegen, mehr machen als der Durchschnitt...und von einer 1 bekommt man kein gutes Zeugnis - wenn ich das mal als Vergleich bringen kann. Wie joD schon sagte...12 oder 14 Stundentage sind gemeint, wo viele direkt zum Betriebsrat rennen oder das Arbeitszeitgesetz zitieren. Klar - vielleicht steht irgendwo, dass man zwischen 2 Arbeitsschichten 10 Std haben muss - wenn man drauf rumreiten will - bitte sehr. 

Aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass Vorgesetzte und Mitarbeiter sowas in der Regel registrieren und irgendwann zahlt es sich möglicherweise aus. Ich stand früher auf dem Standpunkt, dass ich alles "alleine" erreichen will. Aber ich hab auf dem Weg eingesehen, dass man auch mal nach einer helfenden Hand greifen muss - erst recht wenn man demjenigen schon zig mal geholfen hat. Wie gesagt, derjenige der mich zu meinem jetzigen Job gebracht hat war bei der Firma an die ich verliehen war. Er war da mein Teamleiter und ich haben zig mal Doppelschichten geschoben um im Endeffekt seine Karriere mit zu puschen wenn die Konzernleitung bis in die Nacht in Meetings saß udn noch Zahlen brauchte. Ich hätte bei meiner Verleihfirma anrufen können und sagen können "Hey ich hab diese Woche 70 Std gearbeitet...letzte Woche auch. Bin um 0:30 Uhr von der Autobahn gerollt und war um 8:00 Uhr wieder drauf..und das alles für 1200&#8364; netto...wein!" Dann würd ich aber heute vielleicht immernoch Zeitarbeit machen oder schlimmer. 

Mit Glück und Arschkriecherei hat das imo nix zu tun. Ich würd es eher Ehrgeiz und Wille nennen.Aber so unterschiedlich sind halt die Ansichten, jedoch muss man sich dann auch nicht wundern...wenn das Ego grösser ist als der Wille sich zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Glück ist was für Erfolglose oder Lottospieler. Soll heißen mit Glück hat das nichts zu tun, sondern mit harter Arbeit und mit der persönlichen Einstellung. Wer unter harte Arbeit tatsächlich nur 40-50 Stunden versteht, den muss ich leider enttäuschen. Mein "bester" Stundenzettel betrug 346 Arbeitsstunden innerhalb eines Monats. Da kriecht man auf dem Zahnfleisch. Ich habe in Vollzeit gearbeitet und nebenbei noch ein Abendstudium gemacht. Da bin ich an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche morgens um 7 Uhr aus dem Haus raus und abends war ich gegen 23Uhr wieder zu Hause. Da bleibt einiges auf der Strecke, aber das Studium musste halt selbst bezahlt werden. Hinzu kamen an solchen Tagen 290km Fahrstrecke auf Landstraße und Autobahn. In den Schoß gefallen ist mir daher schon mal nichts, aber ich stelle mich auch nicht den ganzen Tag hin und jammer wie doll mich der Staat bescheißt. Daher ist die Aussage "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" nicht frech, sondern völlig realistisch. Nur muss man selbst die Motivation und den Willen haben. Vitamin B hat mir sicherlich auch geholfen, aber ich verstehe mit Sicherheit etwas anderes darunter. Über Vitamin B verfügt ein jeder, denn das sind Kollegen, Freunde, Verwandte und Bekannte. Die habe ich alle angequatscht. Bei meinem Vermieter hatte ich vor Jahren mal für Appel und Ei am Wochenende ausgeholfen. Dieser Vermieter hat mir später ein Praktikumsplatz besorgt. Eine Hand wäscht die Andere. Wie gesagt ist das Alles eine individuelle Einstellungssache und daran hakt es bei den Meisten. Ich kann halt nicht verlangen viel zu bekommen, wenn ich nicht bereit bin viel zu geben.



Ist nicht wahr... Glück ist elementarer Bestandteil unseres Lebens, jederzeit.

Ist doch Unfug zu behaupten, es käme nur beim Lottospielen zum Einsatz. Ich kann aus erster Hand berichten, dass ich vor Jahren auf allen möglichen Schulen war um Abschlüsse zu erreichen und bei vielen Bewerbungen und Zeugnisnoten haben ganz knappe Entscheidungen (was ich in dem Fall als Pech bezeichne, im direkten Gegensatz zu Glück) alles versaut.
Ich war dann auch ein paar Monate arbeitslos. Ich verwende die Begriffe Glück und Pech bewusst, weil ich glaube, dass sie die Umstände am korrektesten beschreiben. Denn es gibt oft soviele Faktoren, die man nicht mal beeinflussen kann. Die aber trotzdem dann eintreten ohne dass man daran was rütteln könnte.

Natürlich - und da gebe ich dir Recht - hat man mit ausdauernder Leistung in dem was man tut immer eine gute Basis. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man vorallen Eventualitäten geschützt ist und "alles erreichen" kann - wie es so oft gerne gepredigt wird.
Es hängt eben auch immer von zahllosen anderen Faktoren ab. Gutes Beispiel sind auch Klausuren in der Schule: Ich selbst kämpfe mich gerade in diesem Moment wieder da durch und muss die nächsten 2 Wochen mehrere Prüfungen hinter mich bringen, damit ich dann an die Uni kann. Man ist sich sicher, dass man alles kann, geht in die Prüfung und hat z.B. einen Blackout, man sitzt da und kann sich nicht konzentrieren oder oder oder... und das kann einem alles versauen.

Ich spreche hier nicht von den Leuten, die wirklich faul sind und nichts machen und sich dann wundern, dass es nicht klappt. Das gibt es auch - und das ist logisch, dass man da nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
Aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass es bei uns menschlichen Individuen soviele unzählige Eventualitäten zu berücksichtigen gilt, dass man unmöglich davon sprechen kann, dass genügend Leistung immer und ohne Ausnahme zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt.

Das ist nicht der Fall und das sehe nicht nur ich so.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Aber einen Blackout zu haben hat imo nix mit Glück oder Pech zu tun. Ich würde Glück oder Pech eher als einen Zufallsfaktor beschreiben. Blackout ist ein persönliches Ding...Prüfungsangst, Nervosität, Anspannung usw.. 

Ich denke wir können uns drauf einigen, dass zu einem gewissen Maß, so etwas wie "Glück" eben auch eine Rolle spielt. Fakt ist doch aber dass man Glück/Pech doch recht stark beeinflussen kann. (Bsp.: wer fest überzeugt ist eine Pechsträhne zu haben oder dass ihm am Freitag dem 13ten was Schlechtes passiert, dem wird auch etwas passieren...es muss nichtmal etwas besonders Schlimmes sein..aber durch die assoziation wird der Eindruck der Person Pech zu haben verstärkt...dass er aber am selben Tag schon 10x Glück hatte, es aber nicht bemerkt oder so empfunden hat ist ne andere Geschichte)

Aber man kann doch nicht zuhause sitzen und meinen, diese "Glück" fiele Einem in den Schoß....ich möchte es mal so ausdrücken: es ist wahrscheinlicher Glück zu haben wenn man aktiv ist. Daher könnte man nun die Hypothese aufstellen, dass Ehrgeiz, Leistung und Wille dazu führen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, dass man sich dadurch hervorhebt was wiederum die Möglichkeit eröffnet mit etwas Glück eher früher als später sein Ziel zu erreichen. (Würde man zuhause sein, gäbe es die angesprochene Möglichkeit ja gar nicht..und somit könnte man sogar sagen, dass Leistung, Wille und Ehrgeiz die Wahrscheinlichkeit Glück zu haben vergrössern). Hinzu kommt natürlich auch, ob man seine Energien in die richtige Richtung lenkt..ich meine was bringt es denn zB 6 Jahre zu studieren um danach festzustellen, dass man den Job doof findet..oder es nichtmal Jobs gibt.

Allerdings soll es auch Leute geben, die trotz Leistung und Wille Chancen und Möglichkeiten nicht mal dann erkennen, wenn sie ihnen in den Ars*h beissen... ka ob man das dann als Pech bezeichenn muss oder ob es was Anderes (...) ist. Vielleicht muss man der Formel auch noch *Verstand* hinzufügen...


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Aber einen Blackout zu haben hat imo nix mit Glück oder Pech zu tun. Ich würde Glück oder Pech eher als einen Zufallsfaktor beschreiben. Blackout ist ein persönliches Ding...Prüfungsangst, Nervosität, Anspannung usw..



Klar, aber wenn es danach geht, dürfte es die Begriffe Glück und Pech gar nicht geben.
Denn es gibt sicherlich immer irgendeine Ursache für die Dinge, die im Leben passieren. Viele Sachen lassen sich aber nicht so offensichtlich klären.

Wenn in einem bestimmten Moment von einem Auto auf der Straße erfasst wird und dabei stirbt, sagen sicherlich auch viele Leute, dass das ein unglücklicher Zufall war.
Das war es aber sicherlich nicht, denn man ist einfach im falschen Moment auf die Straße getreten und das Auto hat einen erwischt.

Manche Leute nennen das Pech, oder Unglück, andere glauben, es ist so, wie es eben passiert ist.

Und ein Blackout ist eben auch genau so ein unglücklicher Fall. Natürlich hat das bestimmte Ursprünge im gehirn, irgendwas läuft da schief, aber das ist ja in der Situation unerheblich. 
Denn kein Lehrer der Welt wird dir eine zweite Chance geben weil du einen Blackout hattest, oder eine bessere Note, weil er meint "ok du hattest Pech, also bekommste eine gute Note".



xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir können uns drauf einigen, dass zu einem gewissen Maß, so etwas wie "Glück" eben auch eine Rolle spielt. Fakt ist doch aber dass man Glück/Pech doch recht stark beeinflussen kann. (Bsp.: wer fest überzeugt ist eine Pechsträhne zu haben oder dass ihm am Freitag dem 13ten was Schlechtes passiert, dem wird auch etwas passieren...es muss nichtmal etwas besonders Schlimmes sein..aber durch die assoziation wird der Eindruck der Person Pech zu haben verstärkt...dass er aber am selben Tag schon 10x Glück hatte, es aber nicht bemerkt oder so empfunden hat ist ne andere Geschichte)
> 
> Aber man kann doch nicht zuhause sitzen und meinen, diese "Glück" fiele Einem in den Schoß....ich möchte es mal so ausdrücken: es ist wahrscheinlicher Glück zu haben wenn man aktiv ist. Daher könnte man nun die Hypothese aufstellen, dass Ehrgeiz, Leistung und Wille dazu führen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, dass man sich dadurch hervorhebt was wiederum die Möglichkeit eröffnet mit etwas Glück eher früher als später sein Ziel zu erreichen. (Würde man zuhause sein, gäbe es die angesprochene Möglichkeit ja gar nicht..und somit könnte man sogar sagen, dass Leistung, Wille und Ehrgeiz die Wahrscheinlichkeit Glück zu haben vergrössern). Hinzu kommt natürlich auch, ob man seine Energien in die richtige Richtung lenkt..ich meine was bringt es denn zB 6 Jahre zu studieren um danach festzustellen, dass man den Job doof findet..oder es nichtmal Jobs gibt.
> 
> Allerdings soll es auch Leute geben, die trotz Leistung und Wille Chancen und Möglichkeiten nicht mal dann erkennen, wenn sie ihnen in den Ars*h beissen... ka ob man das dann als Pech bezeichenn muss oder ob es was Anderes (...) ist. Vielleicht muss man der Formel auch noch *Verstand* hinzufügen...



Joa, dem würde ich so zustimmen.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Ich halte also fest...

(Fleiß + Verstand)³ + Glück = Erfolg


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist nicht wahr... Glück ist elementarer Bestandteil unseres Lebens, jederzeit.
> 
> Ist doch Unfug zu behaupten, es käme nur beim Lottospielen zum Einsatz.


Das war rhetorisch gemeint, aber scheinbar half auch die Erklärung nichts. Womit wir wieder beim elementaren Problem wären. Du liest etwas und verstehst es nicht.




Konov schrieb:


> Ich kann aus erster Hand berichten, dass ich vor Jahren auf allen möglichen Schulen war um Abschlüsse zu erreichen und bei vielen Bewerbungen und Zeugnisnoten haben ganz knappe Entscheidungen (was ich in dem Fall als Pech bezeichne, im direkten Gegensatz zu Glück) alles versaut.


Das ist mit Sicherheit weder Glück noch Pech, sondern hat mit persönlichem Können und Wissen zu tun. Wer natürlich beim Lernen den Mut zur Lücke beweist, der muss da auf sein Glück hoffen. Von daher absolut schlechtes Beispiel.



Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich - und da gebe ich dir Recht - hat man mit ausdauernder Leistung in dem was man tut immer eine gute Basis. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man vorallen Eventualitäten geschützt ist und "alles erreichen" kann - wie es so oft gerne gepredigt wird.


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich benutzte nicht umsonst die Worte Motivation und Einstellung. Letzteres ist auch mit persönlichem Engagement gleichzusetzen.



Konov schrieb:


> Es hängt eben auch immer von zahllosen anderen Faktoren ab. Gutes Beispiel sind auch Klausuren in der Schule: Ich selbst kämpfe mich gerade in diesem Moment wieder da durch und muss die nächsten 2 Wochen mehrere Prüfungen hinter mich bringen, damit ich dann an die Uni kann. Man ist sich sicher, dass man alles kann, geht in die Prüfung und hat z.B. einen Blackout, man sitzt da und kann sich nicht konzentrieren oder oder oder... und das kann einem alles versauen.


Auch das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, derjenige der mich zu meinem jetzigen Job gebracht hat war bei der Firma an die ich verliehen war. Er war da mein Teamleiter und ich haben zig mal Doppelschichten geschoben um im Endeffekt seine Karriere mit zu puschen wenn die Konzernleitung bis in die Nacht in Meetings saß udn noch Zahlen brauchte. Ich hätte bei meiner Verleihfirma anrufen können und sagen können "Hey ich hab diese Woche 70 Std gearbeitet...letzte Woche auch. Bin um 0:30 Uhr von der Autobahn gerollt und war um 8:00 Uhr wieder drauf..und das alles für 1200€ netto...wein!" Dann würd ich aber heute vielleicht immernoch Zeitarbeit machen oder schlimmer.


Das ist laut Stromberg dann die Erdmännchen-Taktik


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Ein Cousin von mir belächelte mich einige Jahre, wie bescheuert ich doch wäre mein Abendstudium zu finanzieren und eben auf das ein oder andere zu verzichten um meine Ziele zu erreichen... heute ist aus dem Belächeln ein Beneiden, gespickt von Missgunst, geworden und ich darf mir auch noch Vorwürfe anhören.

So ist das, da steckt man richtig viel "Blut und Schweiss" rein und muss sich dann auch noch verteidigen, wieso man vielleicht doch etwas besser dasteht. Verrückte Welt.

Glück muss man sich erarbeiten! *holt das Phrasenschwein*


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Ich kann das so auch bestätigen. Ich hab meine Rettungsassistentenausbildung damals verkürzt (dank meinem Rettungssanitäter) und berufsbegleitend gemacht, damit ich sie selbst finanzieren kann. Das bedeutete anfangs 3 Wochen Blockunterricht, 12 Wochenenden und nochmal 4 Wochen Block inklusive Prüfung. Zwischendrin waren noch 8 Wochen Praktikum in einer Klinik zu machen - von der Arbeit abgesehen. Ich hab also teilweise montags bis freitags gearbeitet, bin Samstag und Sonntag in die Schule gegangen und ab Montag wieder das gleiche Spiel. Missgunst habe ich dabei nicht erlebt, nur ungläubiges Staunen, wenn ich mal wieder 13-14 Tage ohne freien Tag auf der Rettungswache verbracht habe, sei es nun zum Arbeiten oder für die Schule. Und ja, die Schule war wirklich anspruchsvoll, eben durch die verkürzte und berufsbegleitende Version. Was andere in einem knappen Jahr Vollzeit (Montag bis Freitag) lernten, mussten wir in oben genannter Zeitspanne meistern.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Erdmännchen-Taktik? Hmm..naja kann sein, aber ich wäre nie an ihm vorbeigekommen weil ich ja Leihkraft war. 

Die Beiträge von Potpotom und schneemaus zeigens ja auch...man muss sich schon reinhängen damit man im Zug drin sitzt und nicht drunterliegt.

@Konov: Also ein Blackout und der Umstand von nem Meteoriten getroffen zu werden sind imo grundverschieden. Der Meteorit hätte dich nicht getroffen, wenn du 1 Sek. später an der Stelle gestanden hättest...aber das Blackout hättest Du mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch bekommen, wäre die Prüfung 2 Std später gewesen. Naja wie dem auch sei, ich wollte noch anmerken, dass ich diese Diskussion (obgleich das Startthema ziemlich blöde war) doch wirklich sehr Interessant ist. Ich hoffe die macht keiner zu...oder es kommt keiner mit "Ich bin der Mod ..b2t sonst Keule!"


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2011)

Vermutlich haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Lebenseinstellungen. Arbeit dient nur dazu, die Freizeit finanzieren zu können. Das ist meine Meinung. Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass der, der 12h arbeitet, mehr haben soll als jemand, der nur 8 Stunden arbeitet, aber auch letzterer sollte davon leben können und das ist nun mal nicht bei allen Tätigkeiten der Fall.

Ich für meinen Teil werde später niemals in der Wirtschaft arbeiten. Nicht weil ich faul bin, sondern weil ich keine Lust habe, mit 37 einen Burn-Out zu bekommen, wie unlängst mein Schwager.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Naja gut, aber nichts Anderes haben wir doch die ganze Zeit behauptet. Faulheit ist zB auch ne andfere Lebenseinstellung. Für mich dient Arbeit auch nur zur Erfüllung meiner Wünsche. Aber ein neues Auto, ein neues Haus und mir jeden Monat Games, Bücher und BluRays zu kaufen oder mit meiner Familie wegzufahren ohne jedes Mal aufs Konto gucken zu müssen ist für mich die Befriedigung. Dass ich dafür 4 Jahre auf der Überholspur gearbeitet habe ist doch ein bescheidener Einsatz...jetzt hab ich jeden Tag pünktlich nach 8Std Feierabend und Netto etwas mehr als ich damals Brutto hatte. Wenn andere Menschen andere Ansprüche haben ist das ja in Ordnung. Aber man kann doch nicht hergehen und sagen "Ich hab keine Lust....weil.." und sich dann am Ende des Geldes wundern, dass noch soviel Monat übrig ist...ob das dann so toll ist und wie die "Freizeit"-Qualität da ist möchte ich doch mal in Frage stellen.

Ich denke schon, dass man von 6-8&#8364;/Std leben kann...als Einzelperson geht das. Allerdings geb ich Dir recht, dass es nicht fair ist, wenn man 40Std/Woche arbeitet und sich dann nix ausser der Reihe leisten kann. Da muss was getan werden, aber das kommt auch auf das Unternehmen an bei dem man arbeitet und wie lang man das mit sich machen lässt. Ich finde es viel verwerflicher, dass ALGler (differenziert) teils viel mehr an Monatsende haben - eben durch Wohngeld, GEZ Befreiung, Kleidungsgeld etc. Und dass jmd der 40Std arbeitet nicht noch zum Amt gehen soll um dort aufzustocken ist sicherlich auch blöd..aber besser doch so, als gar nix zu machen. 

Man sollte Hartz4 jedenfalls nochmal anfassen und viel stärkere Sanktionen über offensichtliche "Schmarotzer" verhängen..bis hin zur völligen Streichung aller Leistungen. Dafür sollte man lieber mehr Energie und Geld Bildung und in die Arbeitslosen stecken die aus "echten" Gründen keinen Job bekommen. Da würd ich sogar jeden Monat freiwillig noch mehr Steuern zahlen um denen die nicht mehr können, dürfen oder aufstocken müssen ein ordentliches Leben zu finanzieren. Denn genau so ist das mit der Solidarität auch gedacht...denen zu helfen die es *wirklich BRAUCHEN*.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> [...]




Dazu bleibt mir nichts mehr zu sagen - meine Vermutung, dass du nichts auch nur im Ansatz verstehen würdest, wovon ich rede, hat sich bestätigt.

Wie konnte ich nur glauben, dass ich in einem Forum in Worte fassen könnte, was ich denke?

Ich klinke mich hier aus der Diskussion aus. Ich glaub, ich bespreche das lieber mit anderen Leuten, PERSÖNLICH. ^^
Wenn mich das Thema nochmal interessieren sollte.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Schade! Naja, war schön mit Dir hier :-)


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Schade! Naja, war schön mit Dir hier :-)



In den anderen Threads bin ich ja noch


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dazu bleibt mir nichts mehr zu sagen - meine Vermutung, dass du nichts auch nur im Ansatz verstehen würdest, wovon ich rede, hat sich bestätigt.



Verstanden habe ich Dich sehr gut, nur entspricht das was Du sagst ja nicht der Tatsache. Prüfungsnoten und Vorstellungsgespräche kann man selbst beeinflussen. Wer da von Glück spricht, schiebt die Schuld ja quasi von sich weg, wenn es nicht klappt. Ziemlich einfach und bequem, wenn Du mich fragst. Glück ist für mich etwas, was ich nicht direkt beeinflussen kann.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Lebenseinstellungen. Arbeit dient nur dazu, die Freizeit finanzieren zu können. Das ist meine Meinung. Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass der, der 12h arbeitet, mehr haben soll als jemand, der nur 8 Stunden arbeitet, aber auch letzterer sollte davon leben können und das ist nun mal nicht bei allen Tätigkeiten der Fall.


Hier stellt sich doch erst einmal die Frage, was Du unter Leben verstehst und welche Arbeit gemeint ist?


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2011)

Die spezifische Arbeit spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Auch der Burgerbrater bei McDonalds sollte von seinem Lohn leben können. Mit Leben meine ich nicht: Jedes Jahr nach Hawaii fliegen, zwei Autos, großes Haus etc. Einfach nur die Möglichkeit, alleine - wenn auch in kleinem Umfang - eine Familie ernähren zu können. Und diese Möglichkeit ist nun mal nicht überall gegeben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die spezifische Arbeit spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Auch der Burgerbrater bei McDonalds sollte von seinem Lohn leben können. Mit Leben meine ich nicht: Jedes Jahr nach Hawaii fliegen, zwei Autos, großes Haus etc. Einfach nur die Möglichkeit, alleine - wenn auch in kleinem Umfang - eine Familie ernähren zu können. Und diese Möglichkeit ist nun mal nicht überall gegeben.


Selbstverständlich kann ein "Burgerbrater bei McDonalds" von seinem Geld leben, nur muss er halt Abstriche machen. Das heißt natürlich auch das sein alleiniges Gehalt nicht reicht, um eine vierköpfige Familie zu ernähren. Was soll man auch erwarten, wenn jede Hilfskraft nach kurzer Anlernzeit einen Burger braten kann.


----------



## charly-sue (19. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Verstanden habe ich Dich sehr gut, nur entspricht das was Du sagst ja nicht der Tatsache. Prüfungsnoten und Vorstellungsgespräche kann man selbst beeinflussen. Wer da von Glück spricht, schiebt die Schuld ja quasi von sich weg, wenn es nicht klappt. Ziemlich einfach und bequem, wenn Du mich fragst. Glück ist für mich etwas, was ich nicht direkt beeinflussen kann.




da kann ich joker nur zustimmen, wer sich nicht anstrengt kriegt nichts. obs arbeit ist oder gute noten

das Beispiel vorstellungs gespräch, wenn Du mit zerissenen hosen, mit dem "ey man" slang für eine Stelle im Büro oder im Verkauf bewirbst, wie gross ist die warscheindlichkeit dass die dich nehmen? Denkes eher gering...
versteht ihr den sinn dahinter?

Meine auch bei Prüfungen, früher hab ich wirklich immer geglaubt fürs nichts machen krieg ich mehr, was sich in der Oberstufe auch noch bewährt hat (war für mich nich all zu schwer), aber in der Lehre , da hiess es lernen sonst überstehst du die se Ausbildung nicht. mein erstes lehrjahr war meine bestnote glaube ich ne 3.5 oder ne 4, sonst alle noten drunter!!!
nach etlichen gesprächen mit eltern, firma, freunden usw. habe ich festgestellt, dass man für seinen erfolg was tun muss, ob es in der schule ist, arbeit,oder sogar kontakt pflege für ne freunschaft.
von nichts kommt nichts.. ganz einfach

wer das nicht galuben kann, überleg dir mal, was du dir sehnlichst gewünscht hast?
Hast du s jetzt  oder nicht?
Wenn ja was musstest du für das tun... 

Dann wird wohl jeder selber merken wie der oder die seine Ziele erreichen kann oder halt auch nicht....

klar gibts auch die situation die oben auch schon geschildert wurde, dass andre alles in schoss gelegt kriegen, aber meinst du ernsthaft die wären glücklicher?????
In meiner Umgebung wo ich wohne leben zu 70% wohlhabende, bis sehr wohlhabende leute die zugezogen sind, aber die sind menschen wie du und ich!
Was sie haben ist Geld, Sie können sich ne jacht kaufen, n fetten ferrari, aber meinst du der oder die hat wirklich wahre freunde?`die zu ihm stehen wenn was passieren wird? galub ich nicht...

Ich wollte jetzt keinen kränken oder sonst was, ich find einfach zum thema ziele wer eins hat solls probieren zu erreichen, wer lieber in der bude rumgammelt und sich mit 213.99 Euro im monat zu frieden gibt soll er das machen, nur könnt ich kein solch ein leben führen mit dem wenigen geld. da suche ich mir vorher n job und verdiene "viel" geld und kann mir davon mal was chickes leisten...
ich langweil mich ja schon nach einer woche nur zuhause rum sitzen..


----------



## Jordin (19. Mai 2011)

charly-sue schrieb:


> klar gibts auch die situation die oben auch schon geschildert wurde, dass andre alles in schoss gelegt kriegen, aber meinst du ernsthaft die wären glücklicher?????


Warum denn nicht? Was hat Vermögen mit Glück zu tun?



> Was sie haben ist Geld, Sie können sich ne jacht kaufen, n fetten ferrari, aber meinst du der oder die hat wirklich wahre freunde?`die zu ihm stehen wenn was passieren wird? galub ich nicht...


Warum nicht? Was hat Vermögen mit Freundschaft zu tun?


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.
> 
> Mit der Aufstockerei will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen. Die Wirtschaft soll den Menschen dienen und sie nicht kaputt machen. Wer vernünftige Arbeit leistet - also 40-50 Stunden - der hat einfach ein Recht darauf, einigermaßen davon leben zu können und nicht noch beim Arbeitsamt betteln gehen zu müssen.



Ich finde mit dieser Einstellung machst du es dir etwas zu einfach. Es ist ja nicht so das Posten wie die im VW Vorstand vererbt werden (okay, der VW Vorstand ist jetzt vielleicht ein sehr krasses Beispiel).
Natürlich haben nicht alle 100% die selben Chancen und Voraussetzungen, selbst in Deutschland nicht - ich habe mich auch von meinem ursprünglichen "Berufswunsch" verabschiedet aufgrund der Chancen auf einen solchen Posten (nein, ich wollte kein Fußballspieler werden) aber das ganze verwehrt mir ja trotzdem noch lange nicht meine Chancen auf eine gute Karriere in einem Job der mir trotzdem spaß macht. Natürlich muss man Abstriche machen um sowas zu erreichen aber dennoch denke ich das man gerade in einem so stabilen Staat wie Deutschland doch alle Chancen bekommt ein solches Ziel zu erreichen.

Bei dem was du später gesagt hast vonwegen Burgerbrater bei MCs oder ähnliches gebe ich dir prinzipiell völlig recht - hat aber mit "hart arbeiten -> Traumjob erreichen" nicht viel zu tun - davon abgesehen das die Burgerbrater bei unseren FastFood Ketten idR auf 400€ Basis beschäftigt werden und daher nichtmal ansatzweise 40-50h pro Woche kommen - es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen allerdings verdienen die garnichtmal so schlecht. Ein besseres Beispiel ist hier vielleicht eine Friseuse oder Bäckerin welche unter Umständen definitiv zu wenig verdient - angenommen sie hat ein Kind und ist sogar noch alleinerziehend; in dem Moment wird es für die Frau wahrscheinlich schwierig mit dem Geld was sie verdient ihr Leben zu finanzieren. Abgesehen davon ob man nun unter solchen Umständen ein Kind in die Welt setzen muss (das klingt jetzt sehr radikal von mir aber ich würde es nicht tun, will da auch keinem reinreden - das aber trotzdem mal anmerken) ist das eher ein sehr empfindliches wirtschaftspolitisches Problem und ich bin froh das nicht lösen zu müssen.


----------



## Deanne (19. Mai 2011)

charly-sue schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt keinen kränken oder sonst was, ich find einfach zum thema ziele wer eins hat solls probieren zu erreichen, wer lieber in der bude rumgammelt und sich mit 213.99 Euro im monat zu frieden gibt soll er das machen, nur könnt ich kein solch ein leben führen mit dem wenigen geld. da suche ich mir vorher n job und verdiene "viel" geld und kann mir davon mal was chickes leisten...



Viele meiner Kommilitonen haben noch weniger Geld und gammeln trotzdem nicht herum. Man hockt von 8 bis 18 Uhr in Seminaren, verdient damit nichts und zahlt obendrauf Studiengebühren. Da bleibt oft auch nicht viel Zeit für einen Nebenjob. Und nicht jeder bekommt Bafög. In manchen Situationen kann man es sich halt nicht aussuchen, mit Faulheit hat das wenig zu tun.

Besonders in der Ausbildung bzw. im Studium sehen die finanziellen Mittel manchmal einfach bescheiden aus und man kann keine hohen Ansprüche stellen. 
Bildung ist teuer und für einen guten Job müssen manche Menschen eine lange Durststrecke in Kauf nehmen.

Und dass harte Arbeit immer zum Erfolg führt, muss so auch nicht in jedem Fall zutreffen. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft meine guten Referate nicht mit der Bestnote bewertet wurden, weil meine Mitreferenten keine Lust zum arbeiten hatten... Es hängt immer auch stark von der jeweiligen Situation, dem Umfeld und ein bisschen auch von Glück und Wohlwollen ab.


----------



## charly-sue (19. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viele meiner Kommilitonen haben noch weniger Geld und gammeln trotzdem nicht herum. Man hockt von 8 bis 18 Uhr in Seminaren, verdient damit nichts und zahlt obendrauf Studiengebühren. Da bleibt oft auch nicht viel Zeit für einen Nebenjob. Und nicht jeder bekommt Bafög. In manchen Situationen kann man es sich halt nicht aussuchen, mit Faulheit hat das wenig zu tun.
> 
> Besonders in der Ausbildung bzw. im Studium sehen die finanziellen Mittel manchmal einfach bescheiden aus und man kann keine hohen Ansprüche stellen.
> Bildung ist teuer und für einen guten Job müssen manche Menschen eine lange Durststrecke in Kauf nehmen.
> ...




ich spreche hier auch nicht von studenten oder schülern! Wie du gesagt hast, die sind in der schule.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Mai 2011)

Was änderts wenn jemand hart arbeitet und wenig Geld zum leben hat? Wo ziehst du da nen Unterschied zwischen jemanden im Beruf oder im Studium?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei dem was du später gesagt hast vonwegen Burgerbrater bei MCs oder ähnliches gebe ich dir prinzipiell völlig recht - hat aber mit "hart arbeiten -> Traumjob erreichen" nicht viel zu tun - davon abgesehen das die Burgerbrater bei unseren FastFood Ketten idR auf 400€ Basis beschäftigt werden und daher nichtmal ansatzweise 40-50h pro Woche kommen - es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen allerdings verdienen die garnichtmal so schlecht. Ein besseres Beispiel ist hier vielleicht eine Friseuse oder Bäckerin welche unter Umständen definitiv zu wenig verdient -


90% der offenen Stellen werden nur noch durch Minijobs, Zeitarbeit oder befristete Verträge vergeben (am besten noch mit Vermittlungsgutschein)

Friseusen gibt es nicht - das heißt Friseurin (Tariflohn in Sachsen 3,06€) 

Mindestlöhne werden ja dank der der tollen Lobbyarbeit in Deutschland verhindert.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Mai 2011)

"Friseuse" ist zwar angesichts der neuen Schreibweisen etwas veraltet aber dennoch vollkommen korrekt - es wurde auch eigentlich nur geändert weil die meisten zu doof waren es richtig zu schreiben.

Ich frage mich welche Lobby dahinter steckt wenns darum geht die Mindestlöhne zu unterdrücken - sicher die Pharma- oder Atomlobby!
Ne im ernst, das hat ganz andere Gründe.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Einstellung "Man kann alles erreichen, wenn man nur hart arbeitet" ziemlich frech. Freut mich für euch, dass ihr es so weit hochgeschafft habt, die meisten erreichen das aber nur mit sehr viel Glück und sehr viel Vitamin B bzw. - sit veni verbo - Arschkriecherei.


Zu Schulzeiten empfand ich Vitamin B auch noch als böses Schimpfwort. Ab meinem ersten Arbeitstag hab ich dann allerdings meine Ansichten stark geändert. Warum sollte es verkehrt sein, nen Job über ne Beziehung zu erhalten? Heute läuft doch eh alles über Beziehungen, ob man beispielsweise günstiger an ne Ware kommen will (fast neues Auto mit wenigen Kilometern zu nem guten Preis), sich ne Wohnung sucht, jemanden sucht, der an ner Party Getränke serviert oder ne Band für ne Hochzeitsparty sucht, das alles läuft über Beziehungen. Warum sollte das beim Job anders sein? Klar, Twens, die ne Blitzstarter-Karriere bei ner Bank oder nem Pharma-Konzern hinlegen, bloss weil der Papa ein hohes Tier in der Firma ist, kann ich auch nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Aber wenn ich jemanden kenne der bei ner Firma arbeitet, der weiss, dass ich zuverlässig bin und bei denen ne Stelle frei ist, warum sollte ich darauf verzichten? Oder wenn ich ne gute Referenz angeben kann, warum sollte ich das sein lassen? Im Berufsleben lernt man ne Menge Leute kennen und es gibt immer wen, der jemanden kennt, der wiederum jemanden kennt...so kann man das Beziehungsnetzwerk ausbauen und zwischendurch ergibt sich auch mal ne Chance, die man ergreifen sollte. Dashat mit Arschkriecherei überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Lebenseinstellungen. Arbeit dient nur dazu, die Freizeit finanzieren zu können. Das ist meine Meinung.


Ahja, wirklich? Folgendes Beispiel:
24 Stunden pro Tag - 6 Stunden Schlaf - 8 Stunden Arbeit - 2 Stunden An- und Abreise - 1 Stunde essen und Toilette - 2 Stunden Haushalt führen = 5 Stunden Freizeit, die Dir übrig bleiben pro Tag. Das kann natürlich alles ein Wenig variieren. Aber im Grossen und Ganzen arbeitest Du wohl mehr als Du effektive Freizeit zur Verfügung hast (vom Wochenende abgesehn). Ich finde, Arbeit spielt eine sehr grosse Rolle, daher sollte man auch etwas arbeiten, das interessant ist oder noch besser, Spass macht.
Schlussendlich wär ich unzufrieden, ob ich nun nen tollen Job mit wenig Lohn oder nen hohen Lohn in nem Drecksjob hätte. Das Mittelmass macht mich erst zufrieden oder gar glücklich. 


PS: Friseuse, weil französisch


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2011)

In Ruhe essen zu können ist doch Freizeit, zumindest für mich. Vorausgesetzt, dass mein Studium so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, arbeite ich später von 8-16 Uhr, bin spätestens um halb 5 daheim und hab dann Freizeit bis 24 Uhr. Was also mehr als genug ist. Zumal ich als Behinderter sowieso 35 Tage Urlaub habe. Und die Arbeit würde mir sogar Spaß machen. Und dazu jedes Wochenende frei.


Wobei man hinzufügen sollte, dass ich der freien Wirtschaft fernbleibe, so gut es geht.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Mai 2011)

Nur mal so als Zwischendurcherinnerung: Seid nett zueinander.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Verstanden habe ich Dich sehr gut, nur entspricht das was Du sagst ja nicht der Tatsache. Prüfungsnoten und Vorstellungsgespräche kann man selbst beeinflussen. Wer da von Glück spricht, schiebt die Schuld ja quasi von sich weg, wenn es nicht klappt. Ziemlich einfach und bequem, wenn Du mich fragst. Glück ist für mich etwas, was ich nicht direkt beeinflussen kann.



Dann stell dir mal vor du hast einen guten Schulabschluss, hast mehrere professionelle Bewerbungstrainings bei diversen Coaching-Anbietern absolviert (aus eigener Tasche), alles läuft gut beim Vorstellungsgespräch und es hagelt trotzdem absagen. Sowas gibts auch. Und dann ist es freilich Glück bei der heutigen Wirtschaftslage und der Einstellung vieler Arbeitgeber dennoch einen Ausbildungs- oder Arbeitsplatz zu bekommen.

Nicht alle Hartz4ler da draußen sind faule Sozialschmarotzer.
Wir haben ein dickes Problem der Überbevölkerung. Seht euch mal beispielsweise Spanien an. Über 20% Arbeitslosenquote bei jungen Erwachsenen.
Und für alle die da draußen nen dicken Benz fahren oder bei Real jobben und Regale auffüllen um sich jeden Tag Brötchen leisten zu können müssen anderen Leute leiden. Es gibt einfach nicht Arbeit für jeden. Die besagten 2 Mio. freien Stellen sollen sogar mit Zuwanderern besetzt werden, weil wir keine qualifizierten Fachkräfte haben.

Ich war selbst mal in der ALG2-Falle. Und so toll wie sich das hier einige vorstellen ist das nicht!
Man wird in unsinnige Maßnahmen gesteckt. 1 EUR Jobs sind keine Sprungbretter für feste Jobs sondern moderne Sklavenarbeit. Man ist während dessen nichteinmal Unfallversichert. GEZ Befreiung gilt nur wenn man den neuen Bescheid fristgemäß einreicht und das funktioniert in vielen Städten nicht, weil die Zahlung schneller kommt als der Bescheid (dieser kommt meißtens erst 1-2 Wochen zu spät). Kindergeld wird nicht voll angerechnet. Man darf während der Arbeitslosigkeit nichteinmal ein 1-jähriges Praktikum für sein Fachabitur machen. Man bekommt keine Jobvorschläge, und wenn man richtig Glück hat wird man vom Fallmanager bei jedem Besuch in Grund und Boden geredet, egal wieviel Mühe man sich gibt. Noch dazu: Miete wird anteilig bezahlt d.h.: Kaltmiete+Nebenkosten. Heizung und Strom wird auch anteilig gezahlt (sehr sparsam bemessen). Versicherungen, Telefon, Monatskarte, Hygienemittel, Klamotten, Nahrungsmittel - wer immer noch davon spricht, dass Hartz4-Empfänger zuviel kriegen hat es einfach zu gut und sollte mal spaßenshalber seinen Job aufgeben und auf ALG1 verzichten um zu sehen wie hart es eigentlich wirklich ist!

Für mich gabs glücklicherweise ein Happy End: Einen einigermaßen gut bezahlten Job in einem Gebiet das mir Spaß macht und in dem ich mich auskenne. Trotzdem gehe ich nebenher zur Abendschule um mein Abitur nachzuholen.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Mai 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Dann stell dir mal vor du hast einen guten Schulabschluss, hast mehrere professionelle Bewerbungstrainings bei diversen Coaching-Anbietern absolviert (aus eigener Tasche), alles läuft gut beim Vorstellungsgespräch und es hagelt trotzdem absagen. Sowas gibts auch. Und dann ist es freilich Glück bei der heutigen Wirtschaftslage und der Einstellung vieler Arbeitgeber dennoch einen Ausbildungs- oder Arbeitsplatz zu bekommen.


Wo genau ist das Glück? Ich habe gerade einen Bekannten der genau das selbe Problem hat, wundert mich aber auch garnicht denn er hat vor einigen Jahren sein Studium zum Wirtschaftsingenieur in Fachrichtung Chemie abgebrochen und eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter gemacht. Siehst du das Problem schon? Mediengestalter ist ein so dermaßen überlaufener Beruf das ich absolut null verwundert bin das er jetzt bald 1 Jahr auf Jobsuche ist. Das hat auch nichts mit Glück oder Pech zu tun, hätte er eine Ausbildung zum technischen Zeichner gemacht oder vielleicht nochmal was anderes studiert würden seine Chancen auf eine gute Stelle ganz anders aussehen und er würde sicher sogar in seiner Umgebung händeringend gesucht werden.




Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Für mich gabs glücklicherweise ein Happy End: Einen einigermaßen gut bezahlten Job in einem Gebiet das mir Spaß macht und in dem ich mich auskenne. Trotzdem gehe ich nebenher zur Abendschule um mein Abitur nachzuholen.


Du bist deines eigenen Glückes Schmied.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Mai 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Dann stell dir mal vor du hast einen guten Schulabschluss, hast mehrere professionelle Bewerbungstrainings bei diversen Coaching-Anbietern absolviert (aus eigener Tasche), alles läuft gut beim Vorstellungsgespräch und es hagelt trotzdem absagen. Sowas gibts auch. Und dann ist es freilich Glück bei der heutigen Wirtschaftslage und der Einstellung vieler Arbeitgeber dennoch einen Ausbildungs- oder Arbeitsplatz zu bekommen.


Das würde ja im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass Personalentscheider willkürlich entscheiden!?



Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Hartz4ler da draußen sind faule Sozialschmarotzer.


Hat auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Schuld an der Arbeitslosigkeit sind die Arbeitslosen selbst. Sie verhalten sich nicht marktkonform, haben die falsche innere Einstellung, weshalb sie nicht zu unserer schönen Gesellschaft kompatibel sind.

 So sind die Verhältnisse seit 2005, als der große Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder und seine SPD uns die Offenbarung der Agenda 2010 überbracht haben.

 Seitdem wird den Arbeitslosen gehörig beigebracht, wer hier die Schuld an der Arbeitslosigkeit hat, und sich dafür schämen muss. Und wenn sie nicht bedingungslose Unterwürfigkeit gegenüber dem Abrichtungs-Center zeigen, werden sie nicht nur gedemütigt, entrechtet und umerzogen. Dann wird ihnen auch die finanzielle Grundlage ihrer ärmlichen arbeitslosen Existenz entzogen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Mai 2011)

Laut Deinem Profil bist Du 22 und nach eigenen Angaben befindest Du Dich im Studium. Wann also hast Du persönlich jemals solche massiv einseitig schlechten Erfahrungen mit der AfA gemacht? Für mich klingt das nach politischem einseitig betrachtetem Gewäsch, welches beruhend auf eigenen Erfahrungen definitiv nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Laut Deinem Profil bist Du 22 und nach eigenen Angaben befindest Du Dich im Studium. Wann also hast Du persönlich jemals solche massiv einseitig schlechten Erfahrungen mit der AfA gemacht? Für mich klingt das nach politischem einseitig betrachtetem Gewäsch, welches beruhend auf eigenen Erfahrungen definitiv nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.



Pwnd.






Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So sind die Verhältnisse seit 2005, als der große Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder und seine SPD uns die Offenbarung der Agenda 2010 überbracht haben.



So sehr beschämend und deligierend und entmündigend diese Agenda im Hinblick auf den Arbeitsmarkt auch war (hab es auch knapp ein Jahr durchgemacht), für die gesamtdeutsche Wirtschaft war/ist es ein erfolgreiches Model. Welche europäische Nation hat sonst neben Deutschland einen so kräftigen Schub nach vorne gemacht?


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Laut Deinem Profil bist Du 22 und nach eigenen Angaben befindest Du Dich im Studium. Wann also hast Du persönlich jemals solche massiv einseitig schlechten Erfahrungen mit der AfA gemacht? Für mich klingt das nach politischem einseitig betrachtetem Gewäsch, welches beruhend auf eigenen Erfahrungen definitiv nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.



Wirklich haarscharf kombiniert, ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wirklich haarscharf kombiniert, ich bin beeindruckt!


Was soll dann Deine ständige Polemik? Nichts für ungut, aber Du drischt eine Phrase bzw. Wahlkampfparole nach der anderen und wohnst vielleicht sogar noch gut behütet zu Hause. Vom realen Leben hast Du bis auf Hören-Sagen selbst noch nichts erlebt. Woher kommen also solche einseitigen Aussagen?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> So sehr beschämend und deligierend und entmündigend diese Agenda im Hinblick auf den Arbeitsmarkt auch war (hab es auch knapp ein Jahr durchgemacht), für die gesamtdeutsche Wirtschaft war/ist es ein erfolgreiches Model. Welche europäische Nation hat sonst neben Deutschland einen so kräftigen Schub nach vorne gemacht?


Kein Wunder wenn man billige Arbeit subventioniert und unterstützt (Zeitarbeitsfirmen bekommen 500 Mio. pro Jahr in den Arsch geblasen) und teilweise seine Nachbarn damit ruiniert.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2011)

Öhm... die Subventionierung war doch vor ein paar Jahren (2007/2008?) um die Missstände (Zeitarbeit, dennoch Hartz IV) auszugleichen so weit ich mich erinnere. Schlug allerdings fehl und etliche Zeitarbeiter waren auch nach den Zuschüssen auf zusätzliche Inanspruchnahme unseres Sozialsystems angewiesen.

Im Augenblick wird da meines Wissens nach nichts subventionert .


----------



## xdave78 (23. Mai 2011)

Naja ich finde es Schade Du, Ceywin dich nun mangels Argumente dieser niveaulosen Polemik bedienst. Du hast doch deine Einstellung schon klar dargestellt "hauptsache keine Überstunden und viel Urlaub" - ist der sicher der richtige Weg für einen Standartjob. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du diesen Job eines Tages findest ohne dich sonderlich Anstrebngen zu müssen...aber drauf bauen würd ich an deiner Stelle mal nicht. Und dann sind am Ende wieder Andere Schuld. Du bist erst 22 - ich will hier jetzt nicht einen auf dicke Hose machen, aber ich geh sicher davon aus, dass Du in der Hinsicht noch so Einiges lernen wirst in den nächsten Jahren. Glaub mir...als ich so alt war, war ich genau auf dem selben Dampfer wie Du jetzt..."schön studiern, easy living...dann irgendwann von 10-16 Uhr arbeiten und 4.000€ am Ende des Monats fürs Solitaire spielen im Büro". Eine Illusion - wie Dir spätestens nach dem Studium klar werden wird.

Zu der weiteren Diskussion: 
Also nun muss man auch schonmal sagen, das Zeitarbeit sicherlich eine Form der modernen Ungerechtigkeit und auch eine Verarschung von Arbeitnehmern ist...das in 90% der Fälle sicher korrekt und auch ich habe es während meiner Zeit als Zeitarbeitnehmer so gesehen. Dennoch muss man die Sache nicht so schwrz-weiss sehen. 

Es gibt einen Zeitarbeitstariv nachdem man nach einer gewissen Zeit bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma Recht auf mehr Gehalt hat. Sicherlich - und das geb ich auch zu, können davon nur Fachkräfte profitzieren die wirklich Leistung zeigen. Ungelernte, die jederzeit ersetzbar sind und Leute die keinen Bock haben werden mit Sicherheit eher entlassen. Bei WEITEM kann man oft nicht davon ausgehen, dass man als Zeitarbeiter gerecht oder 100% fair bezahlt wird. Dennoch muss man ein Stück weit Optimist sein und sich der Sache stellen. Es sind nicght immer die offensichtliche Dinge, welche am Ende zum Ziel führen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Zeitarbeitstariv nachdem man nach einer gewissen Zeit bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma Recht auf mehr Gehalt hat. Sicherlich - und das geb ich auch zu, können davon nur Fachkräfte profitzieren die wirklich Leistung zeigen.


Lächerlicher - der Facharbeiter wird eh nur als Hilfskraft (EG1) eingestellt und die Zuschläge sind ein Witz

EG1: 7,79€ (Mai 2011) --- 1,5% nach 9 Monaten / 3,0% nach 12 Monaten (*ununterbrochener* Einsatz bei
dem gleichen Kunden)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Mai 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Lächerlicher - der Facharbeiter wird eh nur als Hilfskraft (EG1) eingestellt und die Zuschläge sind ein Witz


Sorry, aber so ein Quatsch. Denn man sieht doch was man unterschreibt und so ein IGZ Tarif besteht nicht nur aus einer Seite. Wir haben vor kurzem Facharbeiter mit 14€/h über Zeitarbeit gehabt, Haustarif für gleiche Arbeit lag bei 15,50€/h.
Von daher gehen solche pauschalen Aussagen schon mal gar nicht. Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Freund von Zeitarbeit, aber für viele bleibt außer ALGII gar nichts anderes mehr übrig. Des Weiteren tummeln sich ja nicht nur schwarze Schafe in der Zeitarbeit. Wie gesagt bin ich an einer ernsthaften Diskussion sehr interessiert, also lasst diese ständige Polemik weg und kommt mit Fakten.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Mai 2011)

Eben...man sollte sich schon auch verschiedene Zeitarbeitsfirmen ansehen. Man sollte natürlich sich auch "angemessen" verkaufen. Es sollte klar sein, dass man als ungelernter nicht mit 15&#8364;/Std rechnen kann und auch Facharbeiter müssen sicherlich mitunter (je nach Region) Abstriche machen wenn sie vorher vllt 15-16&#8364;/Std oder mehr hatten.

Zudem muss man auch mal selber n bisschen mitdenken. Es gibt verschiedene Tarifgruppen..das fängt bei ungelernt an und geht dann die Qualifikationsleiter rauf. Ich hab das nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr 100% im Kopf...aber man sollte doch selber auf den Trichter kommen, dass wenn man 3-6 Monate eine Tätigkeit macht..man dann nicht mehr "ungelernt" sein kann. Wie gesagt ich war damals bei ner Verleihfirma .Da hab ich Vieles durchbekommen. Sicher haben die mit den Zähnen geknirscht -aber man muss auch etwas Verhandlungsgeschick haben und wissen wie mans angeht und wie man argumentieren will. Es hat aber auch ganz viel mit dem Verhandlungspartner zu tun..das räum ich ein. Aber wenn ein Unternehmen jmd für längere Zeit ausleiht und man sich in der Tätigkeit qualifiziert..dann hat man auch bessere Karten bei der Verhandlung mit seiner Verleihfirma. Denn auch qualifizierte Leihkräfte sind jedem Meister lieber- als seine Leihkräfte alle 2 Monate zu wechseln. Das kostet die Firma im Endeffekt mehr und geht meist zu Lasten der Qualität. 

Zudem muss man als Leiharbeiter IMMER fest davon ausgehen, dass der Verleiher eh den maximalen Satz an "Kosten" auf den Entleiher wälzt. IdR ist da fast immer Luft nach einer gewissen Zeit (also wenn man sich ordentlich eingearbeitet hat) nochmal anzuklopfen. 

Letztenendes muss man als Facharbeiter aber auch immer versuchen die "Schwächen/Fehler" des Leiharbeitssystems für sich zu nutzen. 

Ich finde zB 870&#8364;/Monat netto (Bsp von Bluescreen07) für nen *Ungelernten* durchaus für angemessen.


----------

